# Official Shena's Voice Cracks for Ryback Thread



## Tazmo (Sep 24, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 24, 2012)

*Official Lezdom Tout Ricardo Trending Sports Enter...Social Media 5 Languages Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Del Rio trying to show Sin Cara that you don't need a mask in the WWE.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kane cans still manage to look a little intimidating with that welding mask... 


*AW YIS TEAM HELL NO*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Rhode Scholars.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

>Mfw Sandow's junk clearly visible.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

what i write wasn't posted because thread changed wtf.

Well i liked sandow and the new team change.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

#HELLNO all day.  You know who I pity most out of all of this...The Usos.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

>Damien Sandow
>Cody Rhodes

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

TEAMHELLNO


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Did anyone see what happen in the Ryback match when he was about to clothesline Miz? Looks like someone got tackled.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

TEAM HUG IT should've been in the poll.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

OH LOOK

Mick Foley saying "no one cares about dates"

clearly dates = best wrestler ever. Which is why JBL is regarded to as one of the best wrestlers ever, amiright? 

classy thread, putting words in peoples mouths.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

JBL WHO

WHAT


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

You know...your point and his speech are lovely and valid...but they are tools to hype up him giving the belt to Cena.  I wonder how he will look at that moment.  

Rename thread something tag team based.  Let's do this shit right, noone cares about the WWE Title picture.   After all, Foley said it best, right now it's just a statistic piece.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Damien Sando should form a tag team with Hunico.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thread should be titled  Lets Hug it out Bitch .


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> You know...your point and his speech are lovely and valid...but they are tools to hype up him giving the belt to Cena.  I wonder how he will look at that moment.
> 
> Rename thread something tag team based.  Let's do this shit right, noone cares about the WWE Title picture.   After all, Foley said it best, right now it's just a statistic piece.



No, he was stating that Punk (kayfabe) saying he's the best due to how he boast about holding the championship that long doesn't mean shit, due to his heel tactics/BS manners of winning past PPV matches.

You don't understand that, and can't separate the fact that holding the title =/= being a entertaining wrestler.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> JBL WHO
> 
> WHAT



WHAT                       **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> WHAT                       **



YES!  **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

DANIEL WHO 

WHAT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> YES!  **



What?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

What


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> YES!  **





Brandon Heat said:


> What?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> What?



NO!   **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

Brodus vs Tensai? 

OH SHIT SON


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Laurinitis era tensai will rape, but now tensai is gonna job against the dinnosaur. I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Funkasaurus vs. Hentai. :rofl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

All my chips

All of them


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> NO!   **


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

OH SHIT BIG SHOW

OH SHIT BIG SHOW


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

BIG SLOW INTERFERENCE OH GOD I CAN'T


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

uh...poor Clay.  I hope this makes him go over.


Flow said:


> No, he was stating that Punk (kayfabe) saying he's the best due to how he boast about holding the championship that long doesn't mean shit, due to his heel tactics/BS manners of winning past PPV matches.
> 
> You don't understand that, and can't separate the fact that holding the title =/= being a entertaining wrestler.


The title just happens to be the focus now, but my qualm is that promo undercut his 'work'(shoot) for the past 300 days.  Which the few examples of shady wins do not wipe the clean wins off.  Plus Cena beat himself, Punk didn't cheat (kayfabe).  

That he's not the focus is not because he fails at being entertaining, THAT is a totally different conversation.  I'm just combining his performance with the amount of emphasis he gets.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

COME ON HENRY

GET YOUR FAT BLACK ASS IN THE RING NOW


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh noes. I said early how great that show wasn't here and bang...

But i like we don't get the shitty kids dance.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Apparently the Big Show was out long enough to shave his goatee and grow it back again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!


We need a team hug it out emoticon.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

WHERE THE FLYING DOOKIE IS MARK HENRY?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish Mark Henry returns when the Fuckasaurus wins and the children are dancing and then Henry comes out and walk the hall of pain over the childrens and those black bitches i would fuck but hate at the same time and work as dancers!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

ROLFDFFSGFSG the hello kitty lol


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Where the hell is you big, pink god now lil' jimmeh?

In an arm cast. Hilarious. :rofl


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Big Show VS Randy Orton? God, what a snooze fest that'll be. 

It's only been a couple of minutes since Big Show's return and he's already unbearable.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mute* sigh WTF chena has a broken elbow, yet he still main event 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

In case people missed what happened earlier...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

This crowd is still awake.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Mark Henry only shows up when WWE ratings are in the shitter .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh fuck. i re-press the *Mute" button too early.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

PG censor. rolfg


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my god Cena.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh, just typical Cena bullshit. Good night. Somebody message me if Stone Cold comes out and Stuns this pansy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena should have said "Punk is poopy" and walked off. 

Thank God for Punk for saving this shitty Shena promo.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

What the fuck was that all about Cena? lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope punk breaks his other arm this promo sucks


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

Meh Cena pretending he wanted to swear.  Just get him off tv for a while or something and have him come back heel like WCW did with Hogan.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope chena break his other elbow fapping too hard.

@punk owning littlie jimmies. They wil grow butthurt lolz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oNXVVhI4CfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

I used to be a WWE champion like you but then I took a botch to the kneeelbow.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to just have a month of the crowd devote 35% of their energy from cena to the rest of the show....and none to cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

I wont wish bad for Shena because being Shena already is bad enough.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk and his homeless man hoodies available on wweshop.com 

Albany is a dump Punk has won the night


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

were is Jericho? We're going to have another Chump vs. Shena saga... fuck it!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol chena wants to be badass wearing pink and with a broken elbow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]oNXVVhI4CfM[/YOUTUBE]



Its sexualllllllllll! ooohhhhhh! its sexual baby!! (sexual! ooohhh) right on.. oooh!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

do it kick him in his bad arm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk fighting for them boos.  Albany tired of Cena in the main event.  Hilarity.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

We need Brock Lester back and put on a Camarro Lock on Shena's other arm.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena art of run*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Punk and his homeless man hoodies available on wweshop.com
> 
> Albany is a dump Punk has won the night



Zoolander did it first .

[YOUTUBE]zkOBAEa9wn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cena could not make using a steel pipe look less cool...


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

Lesnar spirit was the one who broke Cena's elbow!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

sigh... sigh.... sigh... so lame


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

real men dont wear pink, real men walk in a room full of women with breast cancer never wearing pink


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Pipebomb.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Punk fighting for them boos.  Albany tired of Cena in the main event.  Hilarity.



The fact that he is fighting for boos shows that the wwe did the wrong thing making him heel.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback? too soon?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

shit.. Lame clone goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! smh...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy Shit Ryback.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

FEED

HIM 

MOAR


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

GOLDBERG!"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

Feed him Lesnar and watch him get the shits


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback wants that WWE title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Zero pop for Ryback


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> shit.. Lame clone goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! smh...



man quit fucking bitching little jimmy 

lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

So Ryback goes from beating fodders to making the champ crap his pants. Dat half sharingan.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback just used Susanoo to protect Foley!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2012)

Well he destroyed the miz quickly i guess it is time for him to face punk and punk getting cheep heel heat by snaking away with title.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Ryback just used Susanoo to protect Foley!



 oh my god


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

lol I just sense a heel turn for Ryback. None of you guys see it?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zero pop for Ryback



Proof that he's just a paper copy of Goldberg and that says a lot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback about to activate the moon eye plan. Punk already caught in his genjutsu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> man quit fucking bitching little jimmy
> 
> lol



I just do not like him


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback trolled everyone making them believe he was going for the IC.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

That match with him and Jack Swagger was TERRIBLE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Mick Foley got knocked the fuck out by a boot to the midsection, btw.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol I just sense a heel turn for Ryback. None of you guys see it?



Duh sharingan feeds you with hatred.

But i doubt protecting someone from the guy that wwe wants to portrait like the ultimate pg heel is ...being heel. If anything he will become popular face, hope not like shemus. Like they need more boring invincible face characters. At least make him badass like Batista or goldbe...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ryback trolled everyone making them believe he was going for the IC.


Seriously, I am SO yeabuwha? right now.  Are Miz and Punk going to become the new 2 man power trip?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk is the the 2nd Rikuudo.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

DD not wanting to accept Bore Lesnar going to get feasted upon one day


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk turned heel because Daniel Bryan didn't protect Rin AJ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> DD not wanting to accept Bore Lesnar going to get feasted upon one day



Brolactus made the Broyonder tapped at Summerslam who had to retire. Goldberg shitty shadow clone aint doing shit.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bork Laser vs Cloneberg.


MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Brolactus made the Broyonder tapped at Summerslam who had to retire. Goldberg shitty shadow clone aint doing shit.



Don't joke with that, Cripple H died to save the entire WWE universe. At least acording to Shawn Michaels speech.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope Ryback rapes Punk and takes the title from him.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback needs a goatee asap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

MFW when I realize that could've been Stone Cold instead of Ryback.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Brolactus made the Broyonder tapped at Summerslam who had to retire. Goldberg shitty shadow clone aint doing shit.



Bore Lesnar tapped to a lowly applied ankle lock. He will be fed.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> MFW when I realize that could've been Stone Cold instead of Ryback.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Don't joke with that, Cripple H died to save the entire WWE universe. At least acording to Shawn Michaels speech.



Didn't someone in this thread mention how it was disturbing how everyone (kayfabe in wwe)was making it seemed like Triple H was killed in his match vs Brock Lesnar when all he did was tap out?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

^ THIS CAN'T BE REAL


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Bore Lesnar tapped to a lowly applied ankle lock. He will be fed.



Brolactus beat the Rock who beat Super Shena. .

Before you say Super Shena won at Extreme rules that was a hungry Brolactus before the Heyman force came to town.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback looks ill.. Is he some kind of epileptic?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

Can we expect the return of Stone Cold with the possession of the Gedo Mazo to stop Ryback?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Austin would have beaten the shit out of Punk and then he'd help Foley up.

And then he'd give Foley the Stunner.

FUCK. WE COULD'VE HAD THAT INSTEAD.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

the poster is fake! just found it @ DA


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Brolactus beat the Rock who beat Super Shena. .



The Rock was told/given money to job to power hungry Bore Lesnar who is shit on the mic.

He tapped and screamed to mommy. Plus, didn't Paul had to motivate Brock which ups anyones stats 100 x in the ring giving him the edge against The Great one. 



> Before you say Super Shena won at Extreme rules that was a hungry Brolactus before the Heyman force came to town.



Cena beat Brock Lesnar with a weak FU that didn't look like it hurt. 

Ryback grabs bore and puts him on his back, marches him around, then shoves him in his mouth devouring his entire body.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin would have beaten the shit out of Punk and then he'd help Foley up.
> 
> And then he'd give Foley the Stunner.
> 
> FUCK. WE COULD'VE HAD THAT INSTEAD.



This... So much this...


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Eating while reading all these posts about ryback's uchiha powers is a bad idea. i almost choke lol


This is awesome. But i'm still waiting for mecha swagger after he finished his bankai.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

OH MY GOD! Is this real?

I can totally see this now. WWE is a fan of Superman!

Super Shena - Superman the Man of Steel

Ryback - Cyborg Superman

Shemus - Bizarro Superman (just look at his skin color!)


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only Stone Cold's hidden wood powers can stop the rampaging Uchiha beast Cloneberg Ryback.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> OH MY GOD! Is this real?
> 
> I can totally see this now. WWE is a fan of Superman!
> 
> ...



And Young is super boy, the chena clone. 

We need bald punk/heyman as lex luthor. 

Brosnar was Doomsday!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't wait until Swagger comes back, after mastering his sage mode.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a fucking crime that Brock Lesnar can be sort of ehh on the mic but just so damn amazing in the ring lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> The Rock was told/given money to job to power hungry Bore Lesnar who is shit on the mic.



Still get a huge reaction over Goldberg shitty shadow clone .




> Cena beat Brock Lesnar with a weak FU that didn't look like it hurt.


He had to channel heel Shena to beat a 30% Brolactus clone, you overlook the chain gang power up 



> Ryback grabs bore and puts him on his back, marches him around, then shoves him in his mouth devouring his entire body.



If Goldberg couldnt put down Brolactus without the help from the Omniversal  Stone Cold what makes you think his shadow clone can? .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Ryback grabs bore and puts him on his back, marches him around, then shoves him in his mouth devouring his entire body.



WRONG! Ryback grabs a sack of potatoes and puts it on his back, marches around, smiles and celebrates then tells his mama that he's finally strong enough to work on their farm, then he slips dropping the sack of potatoes on his back crushing them. He cries afterwards but his mama consoled him and told him that she will just feed him more to get stronger.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2012)

Those fucking sack of potatoes are overpowered.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Must spread rep again in order to rep TerminaTHOR again .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Sack of potatoes > WWF


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Sack of Potatoes vs Broomstick special guest referee Flow Lil Jimmie on the grandest stage of them all Rustlemania!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

The sack of potatoes is the Juubi on the moon.

Ryback has to use it for the moon eye plan.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

dat Brock tapping to Angle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Sack of Potatoes vs Broomstick special guest referee Flow Lil Jimmie on the grandest stage of them all Rustlemania!



Is it going to be a title match...? :ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> dat Brock tapping to Angle.



There is no shame tapping to the Wrestling Machine multiversal abilities. 

Beside that was before his training within the walls of The UFC kingdom with Richard Dragon to become Brolactus breaker of broomsticks .


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

Impact it's on thursdays! Stop talking about Hogan!


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

dat Brock losing to Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Shena has to win some time after how many loses?


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

dat Brock unable to kick out of a simple FU


----------



## Shozan (Sep 24, 2012)

dat Brock breaking the arm of the Lil Jimmy


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

I just love how fake looking Shena's STF is. He's just placing his arms around his opponent's head looking like an awkward gay embrace from the back. lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

dat lil jimmy beating Brock with a broken arm.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

How is that arm Shena  ?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2012)

Lesnar vs. Little Jimmy will be like Oliva vs. Che Guevara from Baki son of Ogre!

[YOUTUBE]KznMB_eSxT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

dat Cena over powering through Brock's arm breaker that people recover through in weeks.


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

dat Cena not going to be able to compete due to some minor elbow surgery - more devastating than Brock breaking his arm.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Too bad Shena cant over power through Rock like Brolactus .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2012)

People don't forget the best part of the night


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fly07AsIz04[/YOUTUBE]


Improved Brock letting reamped Rock have his way with him and kiss him on the cheek.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2012)

Shena was weakened from saving the village from the Six Paths of Kane.


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Brock Lesnar standing and dropping the conversation in order to give himself to the Great one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, Rock was invited to the UFC kingdom by Brolactus. You know where real men go .


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

and yet Brock Lesnar shows total contempt and love for the great one. 

*Kiss me great one *


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Rock is of higher power than Brolactus, you know the guy who beat TOAA ala Hogan.


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

it is good that DD accepts this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

CM Drunk is Naruto 100% PROVED. His dream was to be respectedacknowledged by little jimmieseveryone and to become WWE ChampionHokage. And he needs all the help he can get to fulfill his dream so he asked HeymanPa Frog to teach him the sage arts. Drunk is still a noob yet he demonstrated the true power of sage mode in Night of Champions when he broke Shena's arm after he sold Shena's top rope botchplex while gathering sage chakra.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> it is good that DD accepts this.



Of course because Brolactus still beat The Great One and Hogan .


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Like Brock liked to say against him tapping out to Benoit, and Kurt Angle. "It was a fluke"

"No, no no. it was a miraaaage"


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2012)

so Cena is... Tsunade?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Shozan said:


> so Cena is... Tsunade?



Shena is Sakura .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Shena is still Super Shena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2012)

Zach Ryder is Iruka. Irrelevant, but popular for no apparent reason.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena is Sakura .



that makes The Rock Sasuke and The Miz Karin!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Nope The Great One is Killer Bee because he spit that hot fiyah!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Mark Henry is Kakashi. He usually makes an appearance whenever Raw the manga gets boring and he tends to destroy his villains. Though after that he spends a long ass time in the hospitalrehab to recover.


----------



## Darc (Sep 25, 2012)

enjoyable RAW


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

What does this make Stone Cold?


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Brock Lesnar F5 is like a tired farm boy who gets tired of carrying/doing yard with his father, gets angry and falls back and throws the sack of potatoes down with himself pouting on the floor.


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> What does this make Stone Cold?



Stone Cold is no one.

He stuns everyone in the Naruto series. Then he jumps through your computer screen, shakes your hand for rocking a set of him,and stuns you as well. 

then waits for you to get back up, toast you a beer, then stuns you again.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Stone Cold is no one.
> 
> He stuns everyone in the Naruto series. Then he jumps through your computer screen, shakes your hand for rocking a set of him,and stuns you as well.
> 
> then waits for you to get back up, toast you a beer, then stuns you again.



The mere thought of a Stunner makes Edo-Madara quake in his sandals...


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> What does this make Stone Cold?



Stone Cold is the 1st Hokage. He doesnt give a shit if you're the Kyuubi or if you're Madara because he would still stun your ass!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2012)

Stone Cold is the fucking mangaka.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

I will do a mangaka with the same storyline of Naruto but with WWE superstars .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

Cripple H is Nagato, he is cripple and died but save everyone.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stone Cold giving the Kyuubi a fucking universe shattering super stunner. Oh lawd.


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

hahaahhaahaha. 

that's the most accurate. buried everyone in a damn city.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I will do a mangaka with the same storyline of Naruto but with WWE superstars .



Yeah you do that, even with paint, i'll read it for free. Just like real mangas or wrestling


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Brock Lester F5 is like a tired illegal loggerlumberjack carrying a tree log so that he can transfer it on his truck but then a drop of sweat hits his eyes which distracted him (you know Brock is sweating like a pig during his matches) then he gets out of balanced and falls along with the tree log. But he is really good in his art he manages to spin the log a bit in mid air to prevent it from hitting him as he falls down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Cripple H is Nagato, he is cripple and died but save everyone.



ROFLMAO


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cloneberg and Bork Laser for KinGin Bros. :rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2012)

HBK being Yahiko and Steph being Konan make sense.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

Cookie monster destroy chena anyway.

Vince is the shinigami seal, he just sealed forever Trish Stratus


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Who's Vince McMahon then?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Stone Cold for 1st Hokage
The Rock for 2nd Hokage
Hulk Hogan for 3rd Hokage (LOL)




TerminaTHOR said:


> Who's Vince McMahon then?



Danzo?


----------



## EJ (Sep 25, 2012)

But Danzo doesn't have the charisma Vince had lol.


Vince = Tobi

"removes cloak"

IT WAS ME AUSTIN/SASUKE. IT WAS ME. ALL ALOOOONG AUSTIN

this was discussed in another thread lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL But Danzo doesnt strut nor powerwalk like Vinnie Mac.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who's Vince McMahon then?





ovanz said:


> Cookie monster destroy chena anyway.
> 
> Vince is the shinigami seal, he just sealed forever Trish Stratus



He also sealed Chris benoit. When you're sealed by shinigami vince, no youtube videos can be found.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Perhaps Vinnie Mac fits on Madara, always feuding with the 1st (Stone Cold).


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Its possible since Madara is the owner of the Uchiha FC much like Vince to WWF.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Hokages

1st: Stone Cold

2nd: Rock

3rd: Hogan

4th: Eddie Guerrero died before WWE became shit .

5th: Rick Flair he is really 65 thinking and acting like he is 20 .


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol, WCW and ECW are Suna/Oto.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

Santino and Brodus = animal summons.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Now what we need is a Kane/DB...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Boreton is Gai a one move wonder .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Now what we need is a Kane/DB...



Kakashi/Gai = the masters. 

Kakashi and Kane = mask

Gai eyebrows and DB goat face = awesome facial hair

Piggyback = hug it out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is Itachi

Kane - Kisame 

!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

What about The Undertaker?


JBL is Hidan. He destroys illegal immigrantseveryone who trespass says something bad about him and USA his religion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2012)

The Undertaker is Madara. He's a legendary dead guy from another generation, but he will never rest in peace.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Taker is Jiraiya he only show up at key events in the magna and only fights once a year .


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Undertaker is Madara. He's a legendary dead guy from another generation, but he will never rest in peace.



The position has been filled.

Also Shane o' Mac=Tobito


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

Mei = AJ. 

hot chick on power. 

Tsunade is Linda, her campain and Vince money is cut in half.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

JR Ramen guy except he serves his with BBQ sauce .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

R-Truth is Asuma. Man love dem Little Jimmies.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2012)

Mick Foley is Danzou?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> JR Ramen guy except he serves his with BBQ sauce .



*BAH GAWD KING, THAT BASTARD PAIN HAS BLOWN THE VILLAGE TO PIECES. IT'S CARNAGE EVERYWHERE, AN ABSOLUTE SLOBBERKNOCKER! BLOOD FLOWING LIKE A RIVER THROUGH THE STREETS. GODDAMN HIM KING! GODDAMN THAT EVIL SON OF A BITCH!*


----------



## Shozan (Sep 25, 2012)

and Dolph Ziggler as Kurapika!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Ziggler is Zabuza sells to the main character in order to put them over in their debut .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

Kofi Kingston is Izuna. It was his time to shine when suddenly Boreton (Young Madara) took his eyesthe spotlight away from him.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Naruto/Kiba= The Dudley Boyz


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who's Vince McMahon then?



No one. No one in Naruto is cool enough to be Vince Mcmahon.



Shozan said:


> and Dolph Ziggler as Kurapika!



WTF? Are you saying that because Vicki looks like Melody? 



Danger Doom said:


> Ziggler is Zabuza sells to the main character in order to put them over in their debut .



No just no. Ziggler is too lame to be either of those characters.

He can be some character with good fighting ability but no personality.

Ziggler can be Bellamy. Tons of potential but it will never be realized. They got the same chin too.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 25, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> No one. No one in Naruto is cool enough to be Vince Mcmahon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may be taking this a little bit to seriously..


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> You may be taking this a little bit to seriously..



Nah, these comparisons are just shitty.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Nah, these comparisons are just shitty.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2012)

So...does this make Ryder, Neji?  Or are the Hyuugas the Guerrero family?  Seen it all, looked like kind of a big deal.  When all the cards were laid to bare....yeah.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 25, 2012)

I am very pleased with Team HellNo  becoming the official name of our Tag Team Chapions.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jesus Christ time flies...


----------



## ovanz (Sep 25, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Jesus Christ time flies...



In the first picture if he had a full beard he would look like solid snake/big boss.


----------



## Judas (Sep 25, 2012)

>Ryberg receiving no pop at the end of the show


----------



## Darc (Sep 25, 2012)

The sound wasn't high enough, I'm sure he got a reaction, plus Cena was still out there.


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2012)

That past few pages are the reason I only view this thread in NF. I wish you guys would make a podcast 

anyone has a yt link for the raw show? Cant find it online anywhere


----------



## Judas (Sep 25, 2012)

Darc said:


> The sound wasn't high enough, I'm sure he got a reaction, plus Cena was still out there.



Actually I heard it was because of .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Ryback is a big guy. Vince loves the big guys. I think this is it for Punk. Ryback's push has Vince's crap all over it like Shitmus.

Good thing that Ryback seems more badass than Shitmus though.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 25, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAA:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

mow said:


> That past few pages are the reason I only view this thread in NF. I wish you guys would make a podcast
> 
> anyone has a yt link for the raw show? Cant find it online anywhere



 here

It is in parts,


----------



## Judas (Sep 25, 2012)

Ewww

Sheamus lusting after Brocardo.


----------



## Darc (Sep 25, 2012)

Man I gotta start paying more attention to these matches, fucking Sheamus tongue and SinCara unmasking happened right infront of me


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2012)

What in ALL of the fucks.   That button flew away.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Always knew that Sheamus fellah wanted some of that Brocardo ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2012)

Darc said:


> Man I gotta start paying more attention to these matches, fucking Sheamus tongue and *SinCara unmasking happened right infront of me*



 wait what really!? You are not the only one that needs to pay attention then.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> >Ryberg receiving no pop at the end of the show



The people in the crowds didn't see Ryback because the tron was shut off.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> The people in the crowds didn't see Ryback because the tron was shut off.



They didn't want the kiddies in the arena to see the ass beating that would ensue in case Ryback's unbearable hunger made him break kayfabe.


also,


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2012)

And if ya don't know...now ya know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't see whose that lol.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 25, 2012)

What the hell?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Everybody, play this song while watching this gif and TRY not to laugh even harder:

[YOUTUBE]4R8NH8Zbmj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2012)

See, I told you Shemus is Bizarro Superman.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 26, 2012)

Not too happy about the latest development with Ryback. Have nothing against him, but in my view he's not ready to get to the main event picture(if that's what is going to happen). Very stiff in the ring, unlike goldberg he has no "superman" feel or charisma, but rather a steroid mutant, and... he has barely had 1 decent match till now, it's all been 1-sided annihilation against fodders.

Well, Vince as old and conservative as he is, he will probably roll with Ryback as the next Del Rio. Countless title shots to try to put him over.


----------



## Judas (Sep 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> The people in the crowds didn't see Ryback because the tron was shut off.





I already know said:


> Actually I heard it was because of .


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Pretty sure Ryback is going to be made into a heel.

Punk's right hand man or something.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 26, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Not too happy about the latest development with Ryback. Have nothing against him, but in my view he's not ready to get to the main event picture



Nah he is not gonna fight cena, but Cm punk


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks pretty boring afte the delight we had last week. I will check Tensai vs Ryback though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

For all we know Ryback could be the next Batista or Goldberg and giving him a push is not that a bad idea. 

Though I want him to feud with Shena and injure him for good.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)

>People complain when all Ryback does is destroy jobbers 24/7
>Ryback steps up to try out the main eventers
> "He's not ready"


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> >People complain when all Ryback does is destroy jobbers 24/7
> >Ryback steps up to try out the main eventers
> > "He's not ready"



This.

All you people should be happy that new talent are getting pushed. As long as we dont see Shena main eventing every single Raw, Smackdown and PPV then its all good. We should wish all the luck to Ryback and hopefully he can be a legit main eventer someday. 

(And give him a badass entrance like Batista...)


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> For all we know Ryback could be the next Batista or Goldberg and giving him a push is not that a bad idea.
> 
> Though I want him to feud with Shena and injure him for good.



Why the..... Yeah get rid of the buy that probably draws in the most money. Perfect sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

WWE can manage. If not, then it just proves that they're incompetent dumbasses..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2012)

> >People complain when all Ryback does is destroy jobbers 24/7
> >Ryback steps up to try out the main eventers
> > "He's not ready"



Of course he's not ready. How the fuck do you make the jump from jobber squashes to main event with nothing inbetween? Shit, even Goldberg had to go through the US title midcard before he became a main eventer.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

WWE doesn't believe in pushing their monsters through the midcard anymore. Look at Sheamus and Del Rio(not a monster but was getting pushed like one when he came). They're too impatient to wait and build him up through the midcard which is why he'll probably get a PPV WWE title match soon. I actually don't mind. Its inevitable this was going to happen to him and WWE is incapable of pushing this for a year when the majority of their midcard looks like a joke. Ryback going over them will do nothing for the fans. Might as well shoot him in the main event now while he's still hot.

Only person they shouldn't have done this to was Miz. Despite holding midcard belts and paying his dues Miz has never had a defining midcard feud. Not one i can remember anyway. It was basically midcard for a few years, win MITB and then he became WWE champion. Only time he may have had a midcard feud was when him and Morrison were tag champs. I mean his little feud with Cena when he was US champ and MITB started off good but didn't lead to any decent pay off. Basically led to him losing to Cena in a regular match on RAW.

But basically i rather see Ryback get pushed to the main event already than see him fight midcarders in boring one sided matches for a year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Of course he's not ready. How the fuck do you make the jump from jobber squashes to main event with nothing inbetween? Shit, even Goldberg had to go through the US title midcard before he became a main eventer.



Well Jack Swagger jump from being a nobody to a World Champ in a short amount of time sooo....


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well Jack Swagger jump from being a nobody to a World Champ in a short amount of time sooo....



Well first he was on WWECW and worked his way to the ECW title. That was his midcard belt but they did push him too fast. Outside of his ECW title reign he did nothing else after he lost it until he won MITB. This was why his World title run failed. He was nowhere near ready yet. Same with Miz. Did shit forever and then won the WWE title. These guys fail because they just dick around in the midcard not having any interesting feuds written for them and then they'll get a main event push. Then people wonder why they aren't over and why they're so boring. Because they didn't have time to truly get over or define their gimmicks with the fans.

This only worked for Lesnar because he went over the majority of a better midcard and destroyed Hulk Hogan before his WWE title reign.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats not really their fault you know. They're just being held back by creative, Vince and PG.

They could re-use the same path Brock took with Ryback. Destroy a legend or a main eventer and have a great manager while doing so..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets see, Kofi Kingston a guy who has ring skills and mic skills  is still in the midcard bracket. 

Ziggler just getting his push out midcard.

Wade Barrett is trying to fight his way out midcard. 

Ryback no promos, and just fight jobbers - main eventing .






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Of course he's not ready. How the fuck do you make the jump from jobber squashes to main event with nothing inbetween? Shit, even Goldberg had to go through the US title midcard before he became a main eventer.



The Sheamus syndrome, Ryback must be Mr. Tapout new workout buddy .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

> Lets see, Kofi Kingston a guy who has ring skills and mic skills is still in the midcard bracket.



Just Vince being racist and Boreton being jelly..



> Ziggler just getting his push out midcard.



Yeah he is indeed getting pushed. Being pushed out of the way for the big guys by losing consecutively 



> Wade Barrett is trying to fight his way out midcard.



Good luck to Barrett in removing the curse of the sack of potatoes. 



> Ryback no promos, and just fight jobbers - main eventing



Ryback is the next big thing according to Vince so he will push him. Oh and he has big muscles too which Vince surely loves... 



> The Sheamus syndrome, Ryback must be Mr. Tapout new workout buddy





lol wut?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> lol wut?



Sheamus and Triple douche was  work out buddies around the time Sheamus just so happen to be getting his push into the Main eventing scene when he was still a rookie .


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 26, 2012)

How in the Blue Hell did i miss this ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st42NQHDVmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 back when everything was in order


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 26, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> How in the Blue Hell did i miss this ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st42NQHDVmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> back when everything was in order



quoted for new page


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooohhhh that makes sense then. And of course I can see that happening with Ryback since one of Cripple H's passion was bodybuilding so I'm sure they would get along just fine and Ryback can ask him a few favors...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> >People complain when all Ryback does is destroy jobbers 24/7
> >Ryback steps up to try out the main eventers
> > "He's not ready"



Yip Yip Yip What it do


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WWE can manage. If not, then it just proves that they're incompetent dumbasses..



When The Rock left/took breaks, Stone Cold was there to hold the company. The same vice versa. When both left, A LOT of people stopped watching wrestling. The WWE has ALWAYS been flawed in their booking of talents, and not having a sense of having midcarders in the ready just in case they were to be pushed to help carry the WWE (successfull gimmicks/feuds). 

Besides wishing harm on someone dude, actually think this out. John Cena leaves, and who else is there to help carry the WWE? CM Punk? ok. Who else? And please for the love of God don't say "DB/Kane is interesting!", because that will eventually come to stop once the WWE decides to pit DB back in main event status....hopefully. 

At this point it's become the norm to hate on John Cena, even if he cuts a decent promo and has a good match. As much as I'm tired of face John Cena, I'm not too naive to wish that he would seriously get a permanent injury and stop competing in the WWE. He just needs something fresh about him. Like him or not, he's obviously here to stay.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)

Everybody calm down and enjoy some Steve Blackman.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 26, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Everybody calm down and enjoy some Steve Blackman.



[YOUTUBE]3kvMGSYq9hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

just saw raw.. man lawler looks horrible.. but after what he suffered its only normal, hope he gets well soon.. 

bryan+kane = worth the damn 3 hours.. everything else = meh..

poor phoenix though, its a real shame to have to work with limited talent.. she was great with mickie and would have been near-legendary to work with lita/trish.. 

on ryback, why not give him a chance first? at least he looks mega strong and an actual threat..


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

*Sheamus does not have WHC
*
Thread: "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY SHEAMUS!"

*Sheamus gets it.
*
Thread:

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SUPER SHEAMUS" although nothing has really changed about his character. He over powers out of stuff since like......after Triple H faced him I believed. 

*Punk face:
*
Thread:

"meh bland Punk "

*Punk turns heel
*
Thread:

"Man, fuck off Punk. You're boring, no one cares about respect"

Despite the fact CM Punk has slowly shown heel tendencies besides turning into an asshole out of no where. Basically, the WWE rightfully moved Punk to a face, to a heel. 

*Thread hates the fact that John Cena no sells promos. 
*
CM Punk for the past weeks has been cutting promos left and right, destroying others while for the most part they have a weak retort towards him. He's also no selled others promos. 

ITT: No one cares for this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

1) No one wanted Sheamus to win that belt in fact every fucking body enjoyed Daniel Bryan heel run far more than Sheamus crappy anti bullying slogan. At this point everything else in that post is invalid.
Actually fucking Jericho deserved to win the Rumble far more than fucking Sheamus and gotten a hell title run.  Heels legitimize titles far better than any face why? Because when they constantly cheat to win or win cleanly. The make the face in their rivalry go on a fucking journey to actually obtain the title. When the face eventually win the title then it feels like it is worth something.

Proof? Look at how Zack Ryder legitimize the U.S title before Santino turned it into a joke. He was actually back and fort with Ziggles for 6 months before he got that win. 


2) Drunk problem was he lost all momentum when he turn babyface. He had the right thing going when he dropped that leaving promo. 



3) Shena character is overplayed at this point that he doesnt do not one shit to increase the credibility of his fellow workmates. You imagine if Stone Cold was as arrogant as Shena we wouldnt have the greatest rivalry in the business.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Flow, not a lot of people wanted Sheamus to become WHC in the first place. Not to mention the fact that it was HOW he became champion which brought down a lot of love he had. He outright kicks Daniel Bryan down and wins in literally less than a minute. Almost nobody would've been liked after that bull jive unless they were as over as Stone Cold or The Rock. That also made a lot of people think that once again there'll be another boring invincible face shoved down our throats. And ever since then, he's been on the top as a one dimensional Irish babyface. His feud with Del Rio who's boring as well, doesn't help either.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Sheamus does not have WHC
> *
> Thread: ha looks like someone didn't swallow what hhh was tossing
> 
> ...



Kind of how I think it goes


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)

Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> 1) No one wanted Sheamus to win that belt in fact every fucking body enjoyed Daniel Bryan heel run far more than Sheamus crappy anti bullying slogan. At this point everything else in that post is invalid.



LOL

I even remember people saying his heel run was weak. Now "EVERYONE LOVED HIS HEEL RUN!"



> Actually fucking Jericho deserved to win the Rumble far more than fucking Sheamus and gotten a hell title run.



No, that would of been terrible. Chris Jericho accepted the fact that his return roll was to put guys like CM Punk over, and even Dolph Ziggler. As uninteresting as he is. You know, the guy who you want to be WHC.

Chris Jericho was already going to leave.

If we are going to go by "This guy deserves this"

Don't give Dolph Ziggler the WHC. He's blatantly shown his reign is going to be generic/boring as ever. It's a damn shame he's needed VG so damn long to help himself draw heat.



> Heels legitimize titles far better than any face why? Because when they constantly cheat to win or win cleanly.



This is opinionated. Some could argue that it just makes it more better when a face over comes the odds and wins the championship. 

No point of me even arguing over this. 





> 2) Drunk problem was he lost all momentum when he turn babyface. He had the right thing going when he dropped that leaving promo.



Actually, no. This all ties in perfectly.in fact he's even gaining it back.

The problem is, is that you can't disregard or drop this gimmick so damn quick when it is STILL BUILDING. It hadn't even been like two weeks yet, and people were complaining about his respect gimmick. 

And seriously, WHAT ELSE could he had done in that angle? Talk more about how bad the WWE is? lol? 



> 3) Shena character is overplayed at this point that he doesnt do not one shit to increase the credibility of his fellow workmates. You imagine if Stone Cold was as arrogant as Shena we wouldnt have the greatest rivalry in the business.



The Rock did not either. In fact, he buried every single person he ever feuded with on the mic. 

Don't sit here and tell me John Cena does not sell as much as The Rock in the ring.


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Kind of how I think it goes



lol iight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> Don't sit here and tell me John Cena does not sell as much as The Rock in the ring.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4CMvGAPSX4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJqhGATgxek[/YOUTUBE]

Until Shena can do that, damn right he doesn't sell as good as Dwayne.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)

If anybody thinks Cena sells as good as Rock is delusional...


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL guys are you kidding me? Shena can sell as good as the Rock? 

I doubt he could flip his body like The Rock when he got stunned by Austin without looking stiff and fake.

But if you're talking about selling merchandise....then maybe just maybe Shena has the edge over the great one..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope because Rock caters to all ages not just little jimmies  .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Someone might get a seizure....


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)

​​​​​


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Fucking repped. 

edit: must spread more reputation around before giving it to HK47


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

images and avatars tuned off.  your text bombing offends me


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> images and avatars tuned off.  your text bombing offends me


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> images and avatars tuned off.  your text bombing offends me



More like


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2012)

HK-47 should be the head writer for WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

That's one corny ass poster. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol, well that poster is an interesting sight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

HBO should sue WWF for ripping off Game of Thrones..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> HBO should sue WWF for ripping off Game of Thrones..



HBO dont want to check into the Smackdown Hotel on the corner of Know Your Role Blvd. and Jabroni Drive. Their candy asses should be lucky that The Great one, lets them use it and The Great one means to let them use it for that show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Did anyone else notice this?



like 1000 years ago



HK-47 said:


> If anybody thinks Cena sells as good as Rock is delusional...



the rock sells? i really thought he was just missing moonsaults 



Agmaster said:


> images and avatars tuned off.  your text bombing offends me



wait... what now?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> More like



And we have a winner


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> If anybody thinks Cena sells as good as Rock is delusional...





TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL guys are you kidding me? Shena can sell as good as the Rock?
> 
> I doubt he could flip his body like The Rock when he got stunned by Austin without looking stiff and fake.
> 
> But if you're talking about selling merchandise....then maybe just maybe Shena has the edge over the great one..





The Juice Man said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4CMvGAPSX4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJqhGATgxek[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Until Shena can do that, damn right he doesn't sell as good as Dwayne.



Yeah....right 

Post videos of the main finisher he sold to, but not anything else. 

lol, if the best you four can come up with is "Stone Cold Stunner!" then you just lose credibility. 

Rise above the hate little jimmies.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah....right
> 
> Post videos of the main finisher he sold to, but not anything else.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSdsdgQEQRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm too lazy to find videos on youtube right now but The Rock can sell the spinebuster of Cripple H, spear and jackhammer by Goldberg and F5 by Brock much better than Shena..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Not too happy about the latest development with Ryback. Have nothing against him, but in my view he's not ready to get to the main event picture(if that's what is going to happen). Very stiff in the ring, unlike goldberg he has no "superman" feel or charisma, but rather a steroid mutant, and... he has barely had 1 decent match till now, it's all been 1-sided annihilation against fodders.
> 
> Well, Vince as old and conservative as he is, he will probably roll with Ryback as the next Del Rio. Countless title shots to try to put him over.


 I agree



HK-47 said:


> >People complain when all Ryback does is destroy jobbers 24/7
> >Ryback steps up to try out the main eventers
> > *"He's not ready"*


 that is right.. a clone should wait more. 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yip Yip Yip What it do


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> images and avatars tuned off.  your text bombing offends me



Give him a wig then he'll look just like Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm too lazy to find videos on youtube right now but The Rock can sell the spinebuster of Cripple H, spear and jackhammer by Goldberg and F5 by Brock much better than Shena..





HK-47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSdsdgQEQRQ[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWuCTKANnk0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDCdcazkDs0[/YOUTUBE]

lol, I was over the line when I said he could sell as much as The Rock, but it's stupid to say he "no sells"


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler is the best current seller imo.
He is probably the only one who could make Santino Marella Kobra look vicious.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

He oversells a lot, which could prove to be bad for him later down the line...

Well The Rock somewhat balanced it out. So maybe he can too

Even Ric Flair


----------



## Totitos (Sep 27, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> *Ziggler* is the best current seller imo.
> He is probably the only one who could make Santino Marella Kobra look vicious.



That's an odd way of spelling Heath Slater.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Best sellers in the WWF: Ric Flair, HBK, The Rock, Christian, Ziggles, Heath Slater.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Best sellers in the WWF: Ric Flair, HBK, The Rock, Christian, Ziggles, Heath Slater.



IDK Ryback totally sold, no-selling kicks to the head from the miz


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWuCTKANnk0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDCdcazkDs0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol, I was over the line when I said he could sell as much as The Rock, but it's stupid to say he "no sells"



I dont see anything interesting on those videos Flow.

Out of all those GTS only 2 of them hit Shena square in his squarethe face. The rest all hit his palm or chest. And he just fell down in the most simplest way with a boring facial expression. He should be flipping his ass over and have his head shaking left to right as if he got the shit knocked out of him. 

And that F5 looks really weak since Shena didnt sell it as good as Hentai or Bob Holly or even Devon Dudley. Shena should look like he's having a seizure with one of his foot shaking violently after getting hit with that F5.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

lol @ Flow desperately defending Shena. I bet if he posted a picture of himself, we'd see him wearing the most recent Cena clothing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

There's nothing to be ashamed of if you admit you're a Little Jimmy atleast you have the balls to do it. And it wouldnt be an issue for me and wont have anything against you.. Well that's just me, cant say for anyone else though..


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont see anything interesting on those videos Flow.



Of course you don't.




> Out of all those GTS only 2 of them hit Shena square in his squarethe face. The rest all hit his palm or chest.



Ugh...



> And he just fell down in the most simplest way with a boring facial expression. He should be flipping his ass over and have his head shaking left to right as if he got the shit knocked out of him.



You do realize most people who are noticeably a lot larger than CM Punk are usually hit in the chest correct? They aren't hit in the face. In fact, most people who are hit with the GTS......

There is absolutely no way you could actually sell it to make it look belivable. You don't fall backwards, to twenty flips and roll out the ring if you're hit with it. That's like saying Big Show's finisher should knock an opponent straight out the ring.

It's meant to literally knock out someone. Though there have been people like The Rock who actually sold it pretty well. Though, That clothesline looked weak as hell and it's unbelivable that a fresh Rock was taken out by CM Punk who was just facing John Cena. 



> And that F5 looks really weak since Shena didnt sell it as good as Hentai



Wait...what?

Do you mean the one in which it was obviously a BOTCHED F5 with Albert landing on the upper part of his back? Yeah, that wasn't selling. That was a botch dude.



> or Bob Holly



I just watched the video, it looked like a normal F5....



> or even Devon Dudley. Shena should look like he's having a seizure with one of his foot shaking violently after getting hit with that F5.



[/QUOTE]

Ok so basically, "I hate Cena". Yeah, I see that nearly every post you make about John Cena dude. lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> lol @ Flow desperately defending Shena. I bet if he posted a picture of himself, we'd see him wearing the most recent Cena clothing.



lol, please. I don't have John Cena's cock in my mouth like some of the people in this thread who love to talk so much shit about his matches but love watching his promos/fights. 

They are equivalent to Justin Beiber haters that go on his youtube videos to talk shit about him. Though, it's not centered around one topic.

I'm realistic in a sense that I won't wish harm on someone so damn much over a company that is flawed not just because of one person. I'm not going to sit here and bitch and complain about someone that's basically here to stay in the WWE. 

Though, I'll let you guys have it because even he pisses me off with his gimmick. Keep in mind though, a lot of the arguments have changed once people talked sense into them. Some of the people in here even brought up his "five moves of doom", when there are plenty of wrestlers LIKE THE ROCK who was very limited in their move set.

They hate the fact that John Cena is even SOMEWHAT equivalent to them, and that's what makes me laugh.

Call me a little jimmy all you want to feel as though your arguments have some sort of basis, I'll continue to laugh the more I see John Cena cause you guys to bitch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't hate Shena. It's just that I'm not a fan of his since there are alot more better wrasslers and talkers than him.. :ho

Though you didnt get my point regarding Devon's selling wherein he gets into an epileptic state and one of his legs just shakes violently and have his eyes rolled up its so fun watching it lol. 

You should find dem videos on youtube especially when the Dudley boys are the ones who gets put through the table. 



> There is absolutely no way you could actually sell it to make it look belivable. You don't fall backwards, to twenty flips and roll out the ring if you're hit with it. That's like saying Big Show's finisher should knock an opponent straight out the ring.



Thats more I like it. Though I doubt Shena can flip like that given that huge body of his..


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, like CM Punk and......(feuding with Cena)

I think The Miz. Even though he was built off feuding with John Cena. 

And.....I guess Wade Barrett.... (feuding with Cena)

and.......

uh


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

lol??? What female did he GTS?

And thanks for showing that. Most of the people who are his size/smaller can sell it good. Not people who are noticeably larger/taller than him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

See even the referee outsolds Shena from selling the GTS.

Btw on that video SAF posted Jeff Hardy, JTG, Edge, Y2J and Cripple H sold the GTS really good.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I don't hate Shena. It's just that I'm not a fan of his since there are alot more better wrasslers and talkers than him.. :ho



You hate on him though, and wasn't it just you who was hoping he would get permanently injured or something?


> Though you didnt get my point regarding Devon's selling wherein he gets into an epileptic state and one of his legs just shakes violently and have his eyes rolled up its so fun watching it lol.



I looked up your videos, and I believe I didn't comment on the Devon one.

But you were seriously saying a botched F5 that could had killed Albert was good. Then you said a generic Bob Holley F5 was good selling. 



> Thats more I like it. Though I doubt Shena can flip like that given that huge body of his..



So you like over selling?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> See even the referee outsolds Shena from selling the GTS.
> 
> Btw on that video SAF posted Jeff Hardy, JTG, Edge, Y2J and Cripple H sold the GTS really good.



lol, I don't even know why I'm arguing this. There isn't that much you can even sell on a GTS. If you want someone to do 20 push ups, run around the ring, and five flips over a GTS then have it. lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

> You hate on him though, and wasn't it just you who was hoping he would get permanently injured or something?



Maybe a bit.. 

Not permanently injured more like a year would do or 18 months... 



> But you were seriously saying a botched F5 that could had killed Albert was good. Then you said a generic Bob Holley F5 was good selling.



You should sell it like you've been injured. Cant find Bob's F5 selling where he just landed on his stomach with his ass pointing outwards. 



> So you like over selling?



Everyone likes it lol including Little Jimmies it adds tension and excitement, the obligatory slobberknocker comment of JR and of course the lulz.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 27, 2012)

lol heath slater i even forgot that guy existed


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Maybe a bit..
> 
> Not permanently injured more like a year would do or 18 months...



It wasn't "maybe a bit", you wanted him to get seriously injured, which backs up my claim that you take this stuff too seriously if you want someone to seriously get horribly injured over it.

Tone down on the "little jimmy" and Cena hate and rise above it. 




> You should sell it like you've been injured. Cant find Bob's F5 selling where he just landed on his stomach with his ass pointing outwards.




But you just said Albert's F5 was GREAT when it was clearly a horrible botch that could of killed him. I don't even think you KNOW what selling is if you think that was "Oh man, Albert sold that like a champ".

When in reality he didn't, because he stood up after it and even the commentors said something about it. 



> Everyone likes it lol including Little Jimmies it adds tension and excitement, the obligatory slobberknocker comment of JR and of course the lulz.



ok


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Shena couldnt sell a hot baked bagel if he was giving it out for free, and bagels are fucking delicious.

[YOUTUBE]iO4cCimeJ1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Sep 27, 2012)

Heath Slater is more entertaining then 90% of the roster.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2012)

So because John Cena no sells at the end of his matches(like almost every major face), he is a bad seller? 

Most of his matches usually revolve around him selling offense. Came in getting boo'd against Brock and left getting cheered, even I wanted him to win after his whooping. I'm pretty sure that is what selling is, believe it or not, doing cartwheels after a punch doesnt makes a wrestler a good seller.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> So because John Cena no sells at the end of his matches(like almost every major face), he is a bad seller?
> 
> Most of his matches usually revolve around him selling offense. Came in getting boo'd against Brock and left getting cheered, even I wanted him to win after his whooping. I'm pretty sure that is what selling is, believe it or not, doing cartwheels after a punch doesnt makes a wrestler a good seller.



Obviously getting beat down for 30 mins straight and miraculous winning after doing one of the weakest looking finishers in the business is more believable than some guy who makes it look like he just got a seizure in the ring after he was dropped down on his throat. 




P.S Stone Cold never no sold his opponents on the Level of Shena neither did Hogan. In any case when they do no sell it is more entertaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> It wasn't "maybe a bit", you wanted him to get seriously injured, which backs up my claim that you take this stuff too seriously if you want someone to seriously get horribly injured over it.
> 
> Tone down on the "little jimmy" and Cena hate and rise above it.
> 
> ...



You're the one taking this seriously if you really thought I want someone to die.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, please. I don't have John Cena's cock in my mouth like some of the people in this thread who love to talk so much shit about his matches but love watching his promos/fights.
> 
> They are equivalent to Justin Beiber haters that go on his youtube videos to talk shit about him. Though, it's not centered around one topic.
> 
> ...


The Justin Bieber haters are different from Shena haters. See, Shena is actually FORCED on our television. Bieber may be all up on the radio and shit, but one easily has the choice to not listen to him. We actually have to see Shena rising above the hate and all that bulljive. There's also the fact that his character is as simple as a box of fruity pebbles. We actually dislike John Cena for a good reason.

Now, I've seen a few people wish grievous harm on Shena, and even though I dislike Shena a lot, I don't wish that on him no matter what. Now, being fired? I wish that every time I see him. Because he can at least work at TNA or at some other wrestling promotion. The man can't work if he's heavily injured though.

See, Flow, you need to stop making comparisons with him and other of the top superstars of the WWE such as The Rock and Stone Cold. I'll admit this five moves of doom and a couple of other things is what they share, but you'll notice that the comparisons are pretty low. The Rock is much more entertaining than Shena, for one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

There is no comparison to make because 

Rock, SCSA, Hogan are the legendary 3

























































Everyone else.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

Shawn Michaels is legendary as well.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 27, 2012)

Inb4theHoganbashing



Spartan1337 said:


> Shawn Michaels is legendary as well.



Fucking this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

If you look at Hogan past he was a pretty solid wrestler when he had to actually work to eat in Japan. 

Shena was shit when he was coming up and is still shit now. Heel Shena was shit but he had a good gimmick so it was entertaining.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> So because John Cena no sells at the end of his matches(like almost every major face), he is a bad seller?
> 
> Most of his matches usually revolve around him selling offense. Came in getting boo'd against Brock and left getting cheered, even I wanted him to win after his whooping. I'm pretty sure that is what selling is, believe it or not, doing cartwheels after a punch doesnt makes a wrestler a good seller.



This is what people who hate John Cena do. They first say 

"five moves of doom", but once people started to debate with them and show them how flawed that was as criticism, they jumped to "he no sells". In what way? Ok? He doesn't SELL as much as other wrestlers, but when gets beat down, he gets beat down. He isn't like Goldberg or anything or Hulk Hogan where he will "Hulk up". Hell, didn't Eddie Guerro have some type of moment where he "felt the heat" when he was fighting JBL?

The only thing I agree with people on John Cena at this point is his gimmick has gotten stale. 

But no, if I am to say "He isn't really that bad once you look at it", they'll label you a "little jimmy" or a "Shena fan". It's how immature/illogical they are. 



Danger Doom said:


> Obviously getting beat down for 30 mins straight and miraculous winning after doing one of the weakest looking finishers-



Yeah, no. This is RICH coming from you. The guy who you want to become WHC hasn't had one remarkable feud with someone in the WWE, oversells, and you knock John Cena for his finisher? Lol. 

The zig-zag is weak looking. Don't knock others finishers if you have absolutely no problem with Dolph Ziggler's finisher that people actually have to stay pinned for a 1,2,3. As much as I liked Chris Jericho, I'm glade he god the Codebreaker. He really did not have a great finisher, and I sort of wish The Miz wouldn't use it either. Point is, as much as I am a fan of some wrestler, I don't act like they don't need improvements. 







TerminaTHOR said:


> You're the one taking this seriously if you really thought I want someone to die.



I never said you wanted someone to die. This is the second time you've changed your own wording, and this time you put words in my mouth. Keep on losing credibility. 



Spartan1337 said:


> The Justin Bieber haters are different from Shena haters. See, Shena is actually FORCED on our television. Bieber may be all up on the radio and shit, but one easily has the choice to not listen to him. We actually have to see Shena rising above the hate and all that bulljive. There's also the fact that his character is as simple as a box of fruity pebbles. We actually dislike John Cena for a good reason.



You can just as easily turn off your television once he comes on your screen, or a promo starts with him. In fact, if you did this, the WWE would pay attention to the people who dropped the promo/match once John Cena aired. The WWE would ADJUST to find something great/better for business. You all are incapable of doing this though, and love to bitch and complain.

Even on PPVs that are streamed here, you act like the WWE owes you something. I'm actually starting to see what In Brightest Days is talking about now lol. 


> Now, I've seen a few people wish grievous harm on Shena, and even though I dislike Shena a lot, I don't wish that on him no matter what. Now, being fired? I wish that every time I see him. Because he can at least work at TNA or at some other wrestling promotion. The man can't work if he's heavily injured though.



lol?

So you want to fire a guy that follows the script, does what exactly the company ask of him, help build guys, draw in ratings etc, because you don't like his gimmick?

Oh _lord_. :rofl



> See, Flow, you need to stop making comparisons with him and other of the top superstars of the WWE such as The Rock and Stone Cold. I'll admit this five moves of doom and a couple of other things is what they share, but you'll notice that the comparisons are pretty low. The Rock is much more entertaining than Shena, for one.



See Spartan, understand that what you say part of the times is opinionated.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Shawn Michaels was an asshole that pushed back talent.



Oh yeah, correct.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Fire Cena, no?  Push him down the card and cut his camera time?  Yesplz.  Stop discrediting talent for his marginal gain?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

It wouldn't make sense for them to push him down the midcard lead.....

I think he should be given a break though. Lol, not even given, forced...or they should push for it. But if he DOES draw in money, then it would be stupid if they did.

They obviously need him in the company. You need/want a face for a company. In there is no one that can do the role like John Cena. Punk as a face proved to everyone that his character didn't shine as much.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

here's what you do with cena make him tag team champ for a bit.  Macho and Hulk did it, Michaels and HHH, SCSA and HHH as well.  Could be the making of an epic feud we havent seen since hardys/dudleys/edge and christian.  Team Hell No vs Cena and ?? for feud of the year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Executing the Zig Zag looks a lot prettier than tossing a sack of potatoes from left to right .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> You can just as easily turn off your television once he comes on your screen, or a promo starts with him. In fact, if you did this, the WWE would pay attention to the people who dropped the promo/match once John Cena aired. The WWE would ADJUST to find something great/better for business. You all are incapable of doing this though, and love to bitch and complain.
> 
> Even on PPVs that are streamed here, you act like the WWE owes you something. I'm actually starting to see what In Brightest Days is talking about now lol.


Does it matter? 9 times out of 10, Cena will still be main eventing the PPVs anyway. WWE makes it clear he's the star of the show no matter what.


> lol?
> 
> So you want to fire a guy that follows the script, does what exactly the company ask of him, help build guys, draw in ratings etc, because you don't like his gimmick?
> 
> Oh _lord_. :rofl



The guys that he's put over are very few. Remember Nexus? Yea, Wade Barret sure got built and put over during that feud, right? Nope. Wade had got put down by him and moved to Smackdown. Punk put himself over. Miz, I GUESS he put him over and built him.

Of course, yes this'll put a big dent in their merchandising sales, but shit, they'll get through it.

Meh. All in all, they could make another Shena. Just look at Shitmus. Although maybe they could afford to make another Shena that's actually entertaining and will have 100% cheers as a face. 

Point is, John Cena is not the WWE's heart. They could take him out and they'll still live. Yea, he still potentially has his uses in putting over talent, but I dislike him so much that I could honestly not give a shit if he were fired at this point.



> See Spartan, understand that what you say part of the times is opinionated.


This time though, it's an opinion that a majority of people who aren't drinking the Shena kool aid, will agree upon.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

*groans as Impact opens with Hogan doing Hogan*  It was good while it lasted...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh man Shena and Shitmus are such cool and edgy insults



> Shena was shit when he was coming up and is still shit now. Heel Shena was shit but he had a good gimmick so it was entertaining.



>He thinks Cena can't wrestle


----------



## Totitos (Sep 27, 2012)

I never understood what shena meant for.

Fill me in?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Executing the Zig Zag looks a lot prettier than tossing a sack of potatoes from left to right .



Again, quit comparing other wrestlers to Dolph Ziggler's problems. And saying a move looks a lot "prettier" just takes away more credibility.

What I pointed out to you was that you are in no right to knock other wrestlers finishers if you honestly support the zig-zag as a 1,2,3. I have no problem with it being sort of signature to him like a facebuster that Triple H uses, and it being sort of a 2 count, but not a 1,2,3.



Spartan1337 said:


> Does it matter? 9 times out of 10, Cena will still be main eventing the PPVs anyway. WWE makes it clear he's the star of the show no matter what.



Because people WATCH his matches, something a lot of you fail to realize. It's as equivalent to me watching some MTV video, then a suck ass artist (to me)that always gets the closing song and I continuously watch it and talk crap at it, when I have the option of turning my television off.

No, no one is "forcing" you to watch John Cena. His match comes on? Turn the television off. He's about to make an announcement? Turn the channel.

I'd seriously rather watch a million "little jimmies" talk about how "great and awesome John Cena is" next to a whole bunch of grown men daily bitch about his gimmick and make the corniest jokes ever when they have the option to turn their channel.  

But then again, I should just take my own advice and ignore it. But it just irks me after awhile. 


> The guys that he's put over are very few. Remember Nexus? Yea, Wade Barret sure got built and put over during that feud, right? Nope. Wade had got put down by him and moved to Smackdown. Punk put himself over. Miz, I GUESS he put him over and built him.



 Of course he "didn't get over." He was a heel, but a well established one at that, and was given a lot of potential and was pushed.

The moment CM Punk was known extremely well was his promo ON John Cena. A lot of people were interested in him, but it wasn't as nearly as it was when John Cena was in the picture.

John Cena also helped build Edge. 




> Of course, yes this'll put a big dent in their merchandising sales, but shit, they'll get through it.



Which is, BAD for business. 



> Meh. All in all, they could make another Shena.



No, it's not that easy. Other wise, they would of had one by now and done away with Cena's stale gimmick. There is no way Vince would risk having another face of the company being booed. When this happens, the wrestler turned heel. The same thing happened to Rocky Mavia when the fans saw through the "cheesy face" gimmick. The difference was at the time, the WWF/E lost nothing at changing his gimmick.

There is currently NO other faces right now that can draw as much as John Cena. 


> Just look at Shitmus. Although maybe they could afford to make another Shena that's actually entertaining and will have 100% cheers as a face.



Explained above.



> Yea, he still potentially has his uses in putting over talent, but I dislike him so much that I could honestly not give a shit if he were fired at this point.



What do you mean "Take him out?" 

By firing him? What type of example would they be showing first of all to the other wrestlers? Doing what your told, drawing in a lot of money, being in a business for over 5 years, and eventually being kicked out to "please" a bunch of illogical/immature adults on some forum that stream their PPVs? lol



> This time though, it's an opinion that a majority of people who aren't drinking the Shena kool aid, will agree upon.



Again, OPINIONATED. 

Look, I REMEMBER when I was a kid watching The Rock vs Hulk Hogan. I remember people (adults) talking shit about The Rock saying he was NO WHERE as close to Hulk Hogan and will never be as great as him. The same thing they said about Stone Cold, but mostly The Rock was the target.

I've said this before, and I'll say it again. Love it or hate it, kids right now are eventually going to grow up saying John Cena was the best wrestler of their time, or debatedly the best wrestler ever. It comes with the package. I love The Rock and would gladly say he > John Cena not just because he was sort of like "The wrestler I liked as a kid", but because I seriously feel he was/is more entertaining than John Cena. 

You need to understand though, that kids aren't going to feel the same. It's not "Them drinking kool-aid." It's them simply enjoying John Cena.

I seriously shouldn't have to explain this. This is common sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> here's what you do with cena make him tag team champ for a bit.  Macho and Hulk did it, Michaels and HHH, SCSA and HHH as well.  Could be the making of an epic feud we havent seen since hardys/dudleys/edge and christian.  Team Hell No vs Cena and ?? for feud of the year



yeah, team him up with a midcarder like ryder so he can carry him as well.. two birds..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> yeah, team him up with a midcarder like ryder so he can carry him as well.. two birds..



yeah team Bro-oobies vs team Hell No


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

You know that actually doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Hun...Joe just did the GTS pose a la Punk after he just choked out Anderson to become the NEW TV Champ.  Guess, it's time to mute...err after Joey Ryan atleast.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah it could have potential for some awesome bits "are you serious bro?" "Yes Yes Yes" "Rise above the hate" "No No No" "Embrace the hate so says me Gerald"


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow this....yeah they need to do this. Just how would they take away John Cena from CM Punk without making him look like a pansy? 

lol doesn't matter, they won't..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wow this....yeah they need to do this. Just how would they take away John Cena from CM Punk without making him look like a pansy?
> 
> lol doesn't matter, they won't..



 just have bryan and kane pound on Zack for not hugging Bryan or something and Cena comes to save the day


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

................do it 

whats there to lose


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh man Shena and *Shitmus* are such cool and edgy insults
> 
> 
> 
> >He thinks Cena can't wrestle



Sounds like a messed up way of saying christmas.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipAbXzs4uLk[/YOUTUBE]

Did anyone else see this? I can't tell if this was staged or not. Just the way he gets angry at the end lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Sad thing is, if Triple H had kept feuding with Randy Orton he could of made him even bigger and more remarkable....but I guess they decided he wasn't ready yet and gave it to Batista.

They should of just made Randy Orton and Batista feud for months, or have more legitimate great matches.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> They should of just made Randy Orton and Batista feud for months, or have more legitimate great matches.


But they were too busy making sure to give Cena the perfect build to focus on such trite?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahahaha 

But that's when his gimmick wasn't stale and he was over as fuck. But now..

I mean I just want someone else to look at besides John Cena. He's great for kids, and is alright to me in the ring. I just want someone along with Punk I can enjoy watching in the ring more. Have no problem with John Cena staying though.

If Chris Jericho had stayed and feuded more with Punk and actually did more than a "Your sister is a drug addict" I would had mind.....though Punk SHOULD had been main eventing. That's the only problem I had with it. I don't care if John Cena is second to last or middle just not....always main eventing. Though he's over with a lot of kids. So it's understandable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh man Shena and Shitmus are such cool and edgy insults
> 
> 
> 
> >He thinks Cena can't wrestle



>Thinks that Shena is great on his own and not subpar.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> >Thinks that Shena is great on his own and not subpar.



No wrestler is great on his own. 

Saying John Cena can't wrestle is an undermining of his talents though, and that's something you can't argue. 

He doesn't wrestle on the pedestal you want to put him up to.

EDIT:

But if you mean promo wise, then yes he still is. He is over with the kids/young teens. 

If you look at a youtube video of his theme song there are plenty of people that still like him. I guarantee you if you took John Cena out of wrestling, a lot of kids may stop watching wrestling. And before you say "Good, then maybe WWE won't be PG ", the problem isn't that it's PG. The booking/feuds are terrible. 

Daniel Bryan/Kane has the potential to be one of the great comical tag team in the history of the WWE. And they stay within a PG rating.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

What do you think would happen if Shena retires and go to UFC instead...?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

Was the 4 Horse Men's theme the most bad ass group theme ever? or just in general?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

the last one 

Does someone have a gif of the first picture? One of my famous Stone Cold/The Rock moments.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What do you think would happen if Shena retires and go to UFC instead...?





And do what exactly? Hold up the round  numbers in a bikini ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Evolutiuon's theme and tron is better nothing beats Ric Flair getting dem multiple hoes. Just like his 4 horsemen days. lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> And do what exactly? Hold up the round  numbers in a bikini ?



Lose to Chael Sonnen perhaps??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Evolutiuon's theme and tron is better nothing beats Ric Flair getting dem multiple hoes. Just like his 4 horsemen days. lol



 No way is there theme better. Tron sure. Theme? Hells naw. I disagree with you sir.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> And do what exactly? Hold up the round  numbers in a bikini ?



It's not even just hate at this point. Just mere sexual/hate/passion attraction. I see what's going on now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's not even just hate at this point. Just mere sexual/hate/passion attraction. I see what's going on now.



I cant even call you a little Jimmie your obsessive delusions are way too serious.

Shena barely took an elbow and he is wearing his ass on his lips. What makes you think this guy will last 10 secs in the octagon?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I cant even call you a little Jimmie your obsessive delusions are way too serious.



I mean, call me a little jimmy for speaking the truth. I don't care lol.

I don't think about some guy I don't like in a bikini or something. It's just obvious at this point why you are so.....drawn to him and give him attention lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to see Shena vs. the new UFC flyweight champ. 

What was his name again? The Mighty Mouse guy something...?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> No way is there theme better. Tron sure. Theme? Hells naw. I disagree with you sir.



Well that's just my opinion lol. I kinda miss Ric Flair though I want to see him again doing his vintage moves.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> I mean, call me a little jimmy for speaking the truth. I don't care lol.
> 
> I don't think about some guy I don't like in a bikini or something. It's just obvious at this point why you are so.....drawn to him and give him attention lol.



Resulting to gay jokes now Flow ? Desperate times require desperate measures I see . I see I wont make fun of Shena no more will that make you happy?


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

I mean, you can think of John Cena all you want in a bikini with Brock Lesnar putting him in a fireman's carr- OH MY GOD

I REMEMBER when you described Brock Lesnar's F5. It seemed sooooo.....just. 

Ok Danger Doom, embrace who you are. Rise above the homophobia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2012)

I read all your comments.. For the record I don't hate Cena, I am just tired of him.. there is a different.. I do hate the Goldberg clone.. lol... Another thing Bret the Hitman Hart is my legend..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Im not the one bullying the other with gay jokes Flow.

Be a Star Flow .


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

lol DD wishes he was Brock's Paul.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

If being WWE Champ means you need to be over with the kids and little jimmies, then Santino is a legit contender for the title.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Nah, Santino isn't one of the guys that draws in the most money for the business.


If he wasn't so comical, and had great feuds then I would want a push for him though.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read all your comments.. For the record I don't hate Cena, I am just tired of him.. there is a different.. I do hate the Goldberg clone.. lol... Another thing Bret the Hitman Hart is my legend..



lol nah. It's not about hating John Cena. If anyone actually hates him, they need to seek help. I'm annoyed by the gimmick too. But if kids look at him as a role model, I say have at it. Just a lot of the arguments that are used against him are retarded, or butchered. 

I would personally like for him to turn heel in the most dramatic way as possible, and just be a strict heel for like....a good year or something. Just to see what would happen. But there's been too much of a complaint on CM Punk's angle for that to happen soon. As in, Punk just turned heel. If John Cena did it in the next few months it would be too soon and over done. 

I imagine once they get someone that has potential to be the face of the company for a few years they they will do it. I THINK John Cena would be used to build that superstar up to be legitimate. 

They are probably saving this for some big story line/feud though. I don't see why they would do it now.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Daniel Bryan/Kane has the potential to be one of the great comical tag team in the history of the WWE. And they stay within a PG rating.



Not when they were having an orgasm at the table.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

^ Same advice goes for the over obsessive little jimmies *cough likeyourself cough* too .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nah, Santino isn't one of the guys that draws in the most money for the business.
> 
> 
> If he wasn't so comical, and had great feuds then I would want a push for him though.



That's why I'm kinda liking the idea of Santino getting a bit of a makeover with his gimmick, 40% Little Jimmy friendly and 60% legit fighter and give him a decent title run. And also a new finisher like a submission move or something.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Not when they were having an orgasm at the table.



HAHAHAHAHA 

I THOUGHT that was what they were doing. But I sort of was distracted by something else. 

Mae Young should of sold it to me.


----------



## EJ (Sep 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That's why I'm kinda liking the idea of Santino getting a bit of a makeover with his gimmick, 40% Little Jimmy friendly and 60% legit fighter and give him a decent title run. And also a new finisher like a submission move or something.



I seriously want to see his Russian Steve Blackman gimmick. I never noticed it. GOD his voice was so damn funny in that promo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

RTC theme >>>> 4 horsemen, @ vld


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> RTC them >>>> 4 horsemen, @ vld



 RTC               ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2012)

right to censor.. i think


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> I seriously want to see his Russian Steve Blackman gimmick. I never noticed it. GOD his voice was so damn funny in that promo



And that too, he really looks like he's ready to kill you lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> right to censor.. i think



 I always knew Ag was a suite.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

Right to censor is so far the only successful stable. 

The WWE really got censored.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh you, I see what you did there..  :ho


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 28, 2012)

Santino needs to wrestle in the divas division again


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

My Royal Rumble predictions:

WHC title match: Shemus def. Ryback to retain WHC. Ziggles makes a run in and cashes in MIB and defeats Shemus to become new WHC

Fatal 4 Way Divas Championship match: Kaitlyn def Beth Phoenix, Eve, and Layla to become new Divas champ

Tag Championship match: Team Hell No def Primetime Playas to retain titles

WWE title match: Shena def CM Drunk to become new WWE champ after Stone Cold's entrance music played providing a distraction for Shena to hit Drunk with the Potato Adjustment to win title

2013 Royal Rumble match: The Rock makes a surprise entry at #30 and wins the RR 

then Drunk will rage the following Raw and will call out SCSA and the shitstorm will start from there until their dream match at WrassleMania.

The Rock challenges Shena for a rematch with the WWE title on the line at WM as well.

of course this prediction wont happen since WWF watches the internet and will troll us all with the premise that they dont want their matches to be predictable.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup won't happen since the rock is guaranteed a title match at the rumble


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Eh really? Did The Rock said that they will have the championship match at RR? Link please. Or am I just being old and forgot about it already lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Eh really? Did The Rock said that they will have the championship match at RR? Link please. Or am I just being old and forgot about it already lol



You're being old that was the line that initiated the punk heel turn


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

LMAO. But I wish The Rock would just win the RR instead. It would be more epic rather giving him a title shot without even fighting before it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> My Royal Rumble predictions:
> 
> WHC title match: Shemus def. Ryback to retain WHC. Ziggles makes a run in and cashes in MIB and defeats Shemus to become new WHC
> 
> ...



 Beth Phoenix will not be in the company

 Team hell yeah will not survive to the end of the year

 Punk wants Rock at RR

 Dear lord WWE do not ruin the once in a life time dream match by doing a rematch like you did HBK and Undertaker/HHH and Undertaker.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

They will eventually do so. In order to show John Cena's growth...lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Ideal WM is

No Squash Matches
No concerts
No Divas Match unless its Layla, Kaitlyn and Eve in a good old fashion lingerie match for the title. 
No breaks that involves someone calling their mommas and have kids dance in the ring for 10 minutes.  

Matches:

Brock vs Daniel Bryan no count out

Ziggles vs Barrett

A MiTB  fuck that PPV.

Shena vs Sheamus  hopefully we get a heel out one of them

Kane vs Undertaker , its been a long time since the two feuded and who better to take the streak away than Kane. 

Drunk vs Rock , meh Drunk needs an opponent.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

I honestly don't want Dolph Ziggler towards any super star with great potential if he can't cut a promo and is going to keep over selling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Before anyone bitch about why not have a new uprising talent beat Taker what the fuck does anyone in Roster has done to deserve such hype. Not even Shena deserve that shit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

>Undertaker goes super man and defends his streak 20 wrestlemanias. Everyone loves this and proudly says 15-0, 16-0, 17-0 at each WM.


>People bitch about John Cena kicking out of a Rock bottom and says he is noselling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

You are obviously registered as legally blind because none of those matches Taker is dominating nor is he making a miraculous fucking comeback. 

Those matches are back and fucking fort , you know real matches. And when he face that one Mania where Cripple H was taking it to him and he had a desperation submission win. He barely walked out of the ring selling the fucking offence Cripple H had inflicted.

Not getting back up cutting a fucking promo unprofessionally/arrogantly talking about he is going to take a break then come right back the following day, like what Shena did at Extreme Rules.

I bet you any fucking body in the back tried that shit to him, they will be fucking jobbing for months.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You are obviously registered as legally blind because none of those matches Taker is dominating nor is he making a miraculous fucking comeback.



Same with John cena.

In fact, I remember everyone spilling their dicks on their keyboards in this thread when he kicked out of sweet chin music and a pedigree. 


> Those matches are back and fucking fort , you know real matches. And when he face that one Mania where Cripple H was taking it to him and he had a desperation submission win. He barely walked out of the ring selling the fucking offence Cripple H had inflicted.



lol


> Not getting back up cutting a fucking promo unprofessionally/arrogantly talking about he is going to take a break then come right back the following day, like what Shena did at Extreme Rules.




Something happened backstage. That gave it away. 

Saying all of this, you take into one account but have Undertaker actually help Triple H up when he seemed to had gotten it worse than him. And lol, you can't even defend super taker. 

I'm going to start using your guys logic against what ever BS attempt you use to criticize someone else with. Yeah, he's super Taker. The guy that never lost a WM. 



> I bet you any fucking body in the back tried that shit to him, they will be fucking jobbing for months.



blahblahblahbitchblaj


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

At least Taker didn't steal his gimmick unlike that Hogan/Rock Chinese knockoff fruity pebbles wanna be .


InB4Zigglesisshittyguun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

For the record last WM Cripple H had gotten the worst of it not Taker which was the point of the rematch because Taker barely walked out he previous Mania.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> At least Taker didn't steal his gimmick unlike that Hogan/Rock Chinese knockoff fruity pebbles wanna be .



At least, at least, at least. You're resulting into another argument after you've seen your previous one had failed.

Again, what is with all this "HE NO SELLS" shit if a guy like Undertaker who has lost PPVs before, lost world titles, just CAN'T seem to lose at WM? 

Though, I will agree with you. John Cena cutting a promo at the end of the match was a little bit too much. But it's nothing compared to what guys like Undertaker get away with. Which is why I'm calling you all out on this shit. 



> InB4Zigglesisshittyguun.



No, I wouldn't bring up Dolph Ziggler right now. He's athletic. My main problem with him is that he over sells, and that he isn't interesting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Taker wrestles once year for quite some time, him winning at Mania is no big deal considering the fruity pebble use to win at *every* PPV until recently for the last year where he actually goes on a decent losing streak. Otherwise this guy would have been the 10244245642456th time champ .


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Taker wrestles once year for quite some time,



Ok?



> him winning at Mania is no big deal



It's not a big deal to you, of course it isn't. Because you grew up with the Undertaker and have enjoyed his characters/gimmicks.

I bet if the Undertaker never existed and you somehow heard of a wrestler that would be 20-0 at WM, you would more than likely look down upon it.



> considering the fruity pebble use to win at *every* PPV until recently for the last year where he actually goes on a decent losing streak. Otherwise this guy would have been the 10244245642456th time champ .



It wasn't EVERY PPV, quit making shit up to support your argument. Regardless, being the WWE champion does that for you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

I remember championships like WWE title use to switch almost monthly even on none PPV. Not anymore .

Depends does that wrestler have a sick as gimmick as the Deadman ?


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

WWE titles shouldn't be switching monthly though. 

If you honestly do not see what I just pointed out to you, you're a hopeless Cena hater.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Im not hopeless as soon as Shena gets a fresh new gimmick to his character the guy will be okay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> >People bitch about John Cena kicking out of a Rock bottom and says he is noselling.



Atleast the Undertaker looks more believable every time he wins at WM. He usually tank a lot of finishers, submissions, chair shots, and low blows and he would do the same punishment to his opponent and gets a convincing win unlike Super Shena tanking several slaps, fake punches, a single suplex and tank 1 or two finishers then winning after doing his 5 moves of doom and a single Potato Adjustment/STF out of fucking nowhere...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

I re watched a couple of matches between Kurt Angle and AJ Styles..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

Miz just ripped Seamus on the mic.  Musta been the script, .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2012)

comparing taker's and cena's recent mania matches is stupid.. the streak is an actual gimmick they use to hype up matches


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2012)

My dream WM for this upcoming one is

Main Event-Rock vs Undertaker

SCSA vs CM Punk

Cena vs Orton vs DB(both of there triple threats are always good)

And I do not care for the rest


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 28, 2012)

Well in all fairness it was at least 16 straight ppv cena won according to wwe he was champ for 386 days straight or some shit


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 28, 2012)

I personally would like to see at WM:

Brock vs. Triple H (60 Minute Iron Man Match)

Undertaker vs. Kane (Steel Cage Match, since HIAC has since become useless)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. CM Punk


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 28, 2012)

I personally would like to see at WM:
Stone Cold vs Raw and Smackdown Rooster.

And win.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 28, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I personally would like to see at WM:
> Stone Cold vs Raw and Smackdown Rooster.
> 
> And win.



Hopefully that would include stunning Vinnie Mac one more time. 



Zabuza said:


> Stone Cold vs Raw and Smackdown *Rooster.*


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 28, 2012)

Loool I failed Roster XD


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Atleast the Undertaker looks more believable every time he wins at WM. He usually tank a lot of finishers, submissions, chair shots, and low blows and he would do the same punishment to his opponent and gets a convincing win unlike Super Shena tanking several slaps, fake punches, a single suplex and tank 1 or two finishers then winning after doing his 5 moves of doom and a single Potato Adjustment/STF out of fucking nowhere...



blahblahblah Super TAKER.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2012)

> When Brock Lesnar came back to the WWE, it was under a one-year deal. The former UFC Champion planned to work the year, playing his storyline out from the day after Wrestlemania 2012 and finishing up with a main event match at Wrestlemania 2013. The Wrestling Observer reported on Sept. 27 that the WWE plans to offer Lesnar another deal to extend his stay in the federation.


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSS



That means Shena will get more F-5s in the future lil Jimmie .


----------



## EJ (Sep 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FxIHMaCdIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Sep 28, 2012)

Sandow, dat inteligent Zangief.

Anyone else think doctor Shelby would be an awesome Heel? evil therapist/manager.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 28, 2012)

Ryback was feed some japanese prince hentai sushi.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> WWE titles shouldn't be switching monthly though.
> 
> If you honestly do not see what I just pointed out to you, you're a hopeless Cena hater.



I agree with that. But I also think that the title shouldn't be around Cena's waist, either. At least until he actually stops being insufferable.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 28, 2012)

Nappa vs Boreton, they are fighting to see who is more boring? 'cause is a tie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Flow said:


> blahblahblah Super TAKER.



No. He's the Deadman. You cant kill someone who's already dead.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

So, I'm sitting down, watching Raw on the DVR - great show, BTW, that is until the last hour or so. Still, the ending made up for it. More of this quality WWE and maybe I'll actually be excited for new episodes.

Anyway, I'm watching Raw and I see this happen


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No. He's the Deadman. You cant kill someone who's already dead.



So basically, you all have no problem with a guy being 20-0 and no selling other opponents if he has a gimmick that's badass to you all. I agree, I have no problem with the streak. Or to be more honest, I'm sort of neutral on it. 

Just the "DAMN THAT ____ over powering over a move....even though he's an implied power house and is being pushed!"

is retarded as hell. 

towards another argument:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v-SG8Icslw[/YOUTUBE]

THIS IS NO SELLING

Not reacting to a punch by mistake is not "no selling", it's a botch that is glossed over most of the time.


----------



## mow (Sep 29, 2012)

Brock contract extension

DB on a meteoroid rise


THIS MIGHT ACTUALLY HAPPEN


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> So basically, you all have no problem with a guy being 20-0 and no selling other opponents if he has a gimmick that's badass to you all. I agree, I have no problem with the streak. Or to be more honest, I'm sort of neutral on it.
> 
> Just the "DAMN THAT ____ over powering over a move....even though he's an implied power house and is being pushed!"
> 
> ...



Did you just try use the Ultimate Warrior to justify Shena?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> *So basically, you all have no problem with a guy being 20-0 and no selling other opponents if he has a gimmick that's badass to you all. I agree, I have no problem with the streak. Or to be more honest, I'm sort of neutral on it.
> 
> Just the "DAMN THAT ____ over powering over a move....even though he's an implied power house and is being pushed!"
> 
> ...



Atleast The Undertaker only does it once a year. He only wins once a year, unlike Super Shena who wins 90% of the time and still no sells promos, scripts and moves. Remember the reason why Brock raged after their first PPV match??


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Atleast The Undertaker only does it once a year. He only wins once a year, unlike Super Shena who wins 90% of the time and still no sells promos, scripts and moves. Remember the reason why Brock raged after their first PPV match??


Because he had to lose to Cena?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

For the record the Ultimate Warrior doesn't need to sell because he is blessed with warrior spirit 24/7 which makes him a warrior that is Ultimate .


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

lol, if anyone has no problem with people being 20-0 at WM, and love the ultimate warrior, Hulk Hogan no selling they lose all credibility if they get mad at someone kicking out of a usual three count.


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Atleast The Undertaker only does it once a year.



LOL

Get out of here man. Others would argue he has no right to even compete and continue his legacy at WM if all he does is wrestle one match a year, and before this makes a few entrances and cuts like probably 2-3 promos before the match.



> Super Shena who wins 90% of the time and still no sells promos, scripts and moves.



Ugh, no. "Super Shena" just lost I think two times at big PPVs to CM Punk. "Super Shena" just got his shit crushed by Brock Lesnar at a PPV. "Super Shena" needed like 5 guys to help him beat Big Show. "Winning a match" doesn't mean shit, when you should keep into account how brutal the match was for both opponents, and how the it was done. Saying "Brock shoulda won!" is nearly retarded, since on a power scale kayfabe, those are nearly in the same category. That's just your "I hate John Cena" thing speaking for you. The only thing that was edgy on that PPV was John Cena cutting a promo at the end, but once you think of it, who really gives a fuck? Yeah, he was so damn tired he couldn't get up and speak to the crowd. Uh huh, sure. It wasn't like he got up, said it was the easiest match of his life, got rid of the blood on his face, and said he would try MMA. 



> Remember the reason why Brock raged after their first PPV match??



Are you one of those guys that believed that BS article? Wait, haha. I bet you also believe Brock Lesnar fought Ryback during rehearsal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> LOL
> 
> Get out of here man. Others would argue he has no right to even compete and continue his legacy at WM if all he does is wrestle one match a year, and before this makes a few entrances and cuts like probably 2-3 promos before the match.



LOL Undertaker is a legend and a future HOF. He has done everything in the company and he's getting too old for this shit and giving him a match once per year is one of his perks for being one of the very best the company has to offer. And it would be bad to tarnish his WM record it would be a kick to his balls if Vince thinks that letting someone break the streak would do both of them any good, except bad blood between them perhaps.. 

Everyone loves him too even Little Jimmies and the arena erupts whenever he makes his entrance. 




> Ugh, no. "Super Shena" just lost I think two times at big PPVs to CM Punk. "Super Shena" just got his shit crushed by Brock Lesnar at a PPV. "Super Shena" needed like 5 guys to help him beat Big Show. "Winning a match" doesn't mean shit, when you should keep into account how brutal the match was for both opponents, and how the it was done. Saying "Brock shoulda won!" is nearly retarded, since on a power scale kayfabe, those are nearly in the same category. That's just your "I hate John Cena" thing speaking for you. The only thing that was edgy on that PPV was John Cena cutting a promo at the end, but once you think of it, who really gives a fuck? Yeah, he was so damn tired he couldn't get up and speak to the crowd. Uh huh, sure. It wasn't like he got up, said it was the easiest match of his life, got rid of the blood on his face, and said he would try MMA.



   What about last year and the following year and so on? Oh and who cares if Shena lost 2 PPVS? If I remember correctly Drunk didn't win clean because it would make Shena look bad. So thats another no selling to you lol. Easiest match of his life?  I'm sure thats whats running through Shena's mind back then and he should've said it and made Brock rage a bit more. He's faking an injury as well and the next night he no sells everything and he's magically okay. 





> Are you one of those guys that believed that BS article? Wait, haha. I bet you also believe Brock Lesnar fought Ryback during rehearsal.



LOL No. I dont even know about the Brock vs Ryback fiasco. So no.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow, you're slowly becoming "That Guy", of this thread.


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL Undertaker is a legend and a future HOF.



This is getting better at each sentence.


> He has done everything in the company



Oh, really? What do you mean everything, by the way? He put on good matches.....ugh....badass gimmicks....ughm.

Ok? Not knocking him or anything, you're just incredibly vague at this point, and sound like an Undertaker fanboy unable to think of a logical counter argument besides saying "he's done everything".



> and he's getting too old for this shit and giving him a match once per year is one of his perks for being one of the very best the company has to offer



Your opinion. Just like the "little jimmies" have one, you do as well. But of course your opinion> any others opinion, and the WWE should bend over backwards directly for you, because well, you know what's exactly best for the company.

Because the kids who like John Cena should just fuck off, despite the fact a lot of them look towards them as a role model, and he is part of the reason why they watch the WWE. No, no

Let's disregard the fact that as kids, there were adults who didn't like The Rock or Stone Cold for whatever reason and gagged at the thought of them being compared to Hulk Hogan, or Macho Man. Hell in fact, you know what the WWE should of did? They should of said FUCK what the kids like, and got rid of Stone Cold/The Rock and found some other talent to push. You know, sort of what you're suggesting right now.

Yeah, you hate the fact that you seem over privledged at this point, don't you? Try thinking of a response to this. If you didn't get it, read it over and over until the point gets to your head. 


> And it would be bad to tarnish his WM record it would be a kick to his balls if Vince thinks that letting someone break the streak would do both of them any good, except bad blood between them perhaps..



You know what I'm going to start calling people who are unable to view both sides of the picture and prefer the UBER SUPER EPIC AE time of the WWE? And can't move on? 

 Overprivledged Big Jimmies. The worst of the big jimmies. The ones that stream PPVs and acts like the WWE owes them something. 




> What about last year and the following year and so on? Oh and who cares if Shena lost 2 PPVS? If I remember correctly Drunk didn't win clean because it would make Shena look bad.




You see, 

When has THE ROCK as a face lost cleanly to someone? I think one of the main losses he ever had was to Brock Lesnar, but I think even Paul Heyman interfered in that match for a few seconds. When has Stone Cold as  MAJOR FACE OF THE COMPANY lost to someone cleanly? Since when has face CM Punk(besides the time he tapped to DB but still got him for a 1,2,3, just before he did so) LOST to someone else in the WWE cleanly. The only person who has EVER gotten away with doing so as a face was Eddie Guerro, which it was CENTERED around his entire gimmick. But even on WINNING the championship he tried to cheat, but he couldn't. He STILL won cleanly.

This is one of the worst things you could EVER criticize John Cena about. 



> So thats another no selling to you lol.



No, it isn't "no selling". I posted no selling before in this thread, and you easily laughed it off and said "DURRRRRRR HE'S THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR HE CAN DO STUFF LIKE THAT"

The FUCKING irony. 
lol


> Easiest match of his life?  I'm sure thats whats running through Shena's mind back then and he should've said it and made Brock rage a bit more. He's faking an injury as well and the next night he no sells everything and he's magically okay.



You would of loved him to say that, in order to find something legit to complain about John Cena about. 




> LOL No. I dont even know about the Brock vs Ryback fiasco. So no.



Ok, so you're one of those guys that believes whatever article is posted towards them.


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Flow, you're slowly becoming "That Guy", of this thread.



I've have no problem rounding the sheepbig jimmies up to teach them a lesson.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oh, really? What do you mean everything, by the way? He put on good matches.....ugh....badass gimmicks....ughm.
> 
> Ok? Not knocking him or anything, you're just incredibly vague at this point, and sound like an Undertaker fanboy unable to think of a logical counter argument besides saying "he's done everything".


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

> Oh, really? What do you mean everything, by the way? He put on good matches.....ugh....badass gimmicks....ughm.
> 
> Ok? Not knocking him or anything, you're just incredibly vague at this point, and sound like an Undertaker fanboy unable to think of a logical counter argument besides saying "he's done everything".



You just contradicted yourself lol. I stated a fact about the Taker, he made most of the money for the company just like Rock, SCSA or Shena. And yes he has the best gimmick in the WWF wether you like it or not. And you couldnt find a real argument about it since you already sounded like you've agreed with what I said with your first sentence. :ho



> Your opinion. Just like the "little jimmies" have one, you do as well. But of course your opinion> any others opinion, and the WWE should bend over backwards directly for you, because well, you know what's exactly best for the company.
> 
> Because the kids who like John Cena should just fuck off, despite the fact a lot of them look towards them as a role model, and he is part of the reason why they watch the WWE. No, no
> 
> Let's disregard the fact that as kids, there were adults who didn't like The Rock or Stone Cold for whatever reason and gagged at the thought of them being compared to Hulk Hogan, or Macho Man. Hell in fact, you know what the WWE should of did? They should of said FUCK what the kids like, and got rid of Stone Cold/The Rock and found some other talent to push. You know, sort of what you're suggesting right now.



Oh yeah BE A STAR role model by bullying a commentator and spilling him all kinds of stuff and raping him on the mic in front of millions of people.  



> No, it isn't "no selling". I posted no selling before in this thread, and you easily laughed it off and said "DURRRRRRR HE'S THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR HE CAN DO STUFF LIKE THAT"
> 
> The FUCKING irony.



Looks like youre mistaking me for Danger Doom now?? 



> You would of loved him to say that, in order to find something legit to complain about John Cena about.



Of course thats Shena's real thoughts behind that square troll face of his while giving his 'heartfelt' speech to dem Little Jimmies. 



> Ok, so you're one of those guys that believes whatever article is posted towards them.



What articles? 

Oh btw, would you like to meet my fat, brown Big Jimmie???


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You just contradicted yourself lol.



How?

Because I don't see in this explanation:



> I stated a fact about the Taker,



No, you stated an OPINION about him. A fact is he drawed in a lot of money.




> And yes he has the best gimmick in the WWF wether you like it or not. And you couldnt find a real argument about it since you already sounded like you've agreed with what I said with your first sentence. :ho




Opinionated. I like the Undertaker but he isn't in my top 3. 



> Oh yeah BE A STAR role model by bullying a commentator and spilling him all kinds of stuff and raping him on the mic in front of millions of people.



Yeah? And kids still look at him as a role model. Role models aren't "perfect" in a sense. The kids take the good, and ignore the bad. The Rock was a role model to me, and he's said some fucked up shit towards other wrestlers that I found entertaining. The main aspects of his character though is what _I liked_. 

Are you so stuck up in this "Cena sucks" hatred that you can't even see that kids look towards him as a role model, or someone they _enjoy _ seeing in the WWE?




> Looks like youre mistaking me for Danger Doom now??



You two both make horrible arguments against John Cena, so it's understandable lol. 



> Of course thats Shena's real thoughts behind that square troll face of his while giving his 'heartfelt' speech to dem Little Jimmies.



More Cena hate. Yeah, you go big jimy.



> What articles?




So how did you hear about this incident? From other posters that read the article?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2012)

end this dumb debate right now.. Taker is GOAT.. he has earned his one match per year because of 25+ years in the biz, its a great match, and its not for a main title anymore..


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not about Undertaker, it's about big jimmies not able to look at the entire picture. Something I've seen even "little jimmies" do towards The Rock vs Cena and saying they were upset John Cena loss, but "The Rock is really good! That's why he won!"

It's a shame if kids can respect the older talent, but guys of our day and age can't do the same either towards the younger talent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

> Yeah? And kids still look at him as a role model. Role models aren't "perfect" in a sense. The kids take the good, and ignore the bad. The Rock was a role model to me, and he's said some fucked up shit towards other wrestlers that I found entertaining. The main aspects of his character though is what I liked.
> 
> Are you so stuck up in this "Cena sucks" hatred that you can't even see that kids look towards him as a role model, or someone they enjoy seeing in the WWE?



What makes you so sure that kids are only taking the good and not the bad??? Can you read minds like me too? 



> You two both make horrible arguments against John Cena, so it's understandable lol.



Not really, we are just trying to educate little jimmies about Shena.



> More Cena hate. Yeah, you go big jimy.



I just read his thoughts through his facial expression and speech or maybe I'm a telepath . I can read yours as well and you


*Spoiler*: __ 



will reply to our posts 






> So how did you hear about this incident? From other posters that read the article?



Maybe...



> end this dumb debate right now.. Taker is GOAT.. he has earned his one match per year because of 25+ years in the biz, its a great match, and its not for a main title anymore..



Yeah we should take a break for now since I'm getting ready for bed. We'll do our next batch of promos tomorrow Flow. :ho

And to end this debate, Shena is a no seller thats fact. He no sells to anyone, including his wife.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2012)

You know I wish WWE allow the multiple titles being hold by the same person again. Miz as IC and WHC would be awesome.. and bring the damn this title back..


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What makes you so sure that kids are only taking the good and not the bad??? Can you read minds like me too?



It doesn't really matter. You're basically asking for "correct/perfect" role models in a television show that centers around violence, in which the people that perform/entertain in this show state "Don't try this at home"

Kids look towards him as a role model. Again, what is exactly wrong with kids liking John Cena? 

"Because he's a cheesy baby face!"

lol, so again what do you want? The WWE to bend over for you, someone who streams their PPVs, or hell, regular ass matches on the internet, and complain all the damn time about the smallest details? They owe NOTHING to you, or us for that matter.




> Not really, we are just trying to educate little jimmies about Shena.



And it's not going to work. And it's messed up that you want kids to like who you like, and to not like what they prefer. It sounds to me like you almost want to indoctrinate children to not enjoy what they already love. 


> I just read his thoughts through his facial expression and speech or maybe I'm a telepath . I can read yours as well and you



Go big jimmy, go. 



> Yes.



Ok. 


> And to end this debate, Shena is a no seller thats fact. He no sells to anyone, including his wife.



Go big jimmy, go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow know your role and shut your mouth !


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm a big jimmy that loves Brock Lesnar's man boobies



What? **


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

People say one thing about Taker and then the opposite about chena is because, they don't like the guy at all. Not liking someone = /= hypocrecy. Why chena is so hated, but others faces at their time weren't, like hogan or the rock? It's simple. Is because Chena is hateable, that's why. It's a chemical thing, you see they guy, by default you hate him. Maybe that's his super power.

He would do a good Heel probably. I think chena also had a problem with Cripple H because he was bored of his reptititve as fuck gimmick? then good.

But vince/cripple H/writers are too afraid of doing a bold move now. Maybe that ship was lost when they miss their chance with him being with Nexus. He need someone that push him to the heel side, a sith master like Heyman or go to orochimaru so he gains evil powers and can kill his big brother: Popeye.

I know i wrote some coherent shit, is because i haven't fapped in all day.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Ugh, no. "Super Shena" just lost I think two times at big PPVs to CM Punk. "Super Shena" just got his shit crushed by Brock Lesnar at a PPV. "Super Shena" needed like 5 guys to help him beat Big Show. "Winning a match" doesn't mean shit, when you should keep into account how brutal the match was for both opponents, and how the it was done.



This is seriously where this argument should've ended. Everything else was just pointless fluff and chest thumping from both sides afterwords.

Super Shena isn't relevant anymore when the only match I recall him winning strongly (when at all) in recent memory was against the Miz. We can complain all we want about how boring his babyface gimmick is and how he's getting so much screen time and how his presence is one of the factors that makes building any other top faces incredibly difficult. As a Cena fan myself (or at the very least Cena tolerant), I pretty much agree with much of that. But c'mon guys, can we stop pretending that Super Cena is still a _thing_? Anyone who still touts it is starting to look a tad delusional.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

Well ya, super chena was more in 2005-2008? when he super chena'd great khali and the other ..samoan guy i don't remember his name, at the last moment. 

I think he is more GI-joe wannabe than super chena. And Punk uses a move called anaconda, wich is a snake, what else is a snake? yes a Cobra. this make sense, GI-joe vs Cobra. Eternal struggle. Yes there's some simbolism in this shit.

The new super invincible boring face guy now has to be Shemus. He can't lose even if you throw him phoenix force.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I think he is more GI-joe wannabe than super chena. And Punk uses a move called anaconda, wich is a snake, what else is a snake? yes a Cobra. this make sense, GI-joe vs Cobra. Eternal struggle. Yes there's some simbolism in this shit.



We already have a G.I. Joe and he kicked Cena's ass at Wrestlemania. That guy vs. Cobra is where the money is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You know I wish WWE allow the multiple titles being hold by the same person again. Miz as IC and WHC would be awesome.. and bring the damn this title back..



why? we already have like 5 jobber titles


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

ovanz said:


> People say one thing about Taker and then the opposite about chena is because, they don't like the guy at all. Not liking someone = /= hypocrecy.



No, arguments used for it. "YAAEEEAHEYAEHAEHAEYAEHAEAYEAHEAYEA ULTIMATE WARRIOR YAAAY WOOOOW YOU SEE HOW HE JUST GOT UP FROM THAT PEDIGREE FUCKING AWESOME MAN"

*John Cena kicks out of a horribly placed GTS*

"WOW CENA FUCKING NO SOLD THAT GTS! HE SHOULD OF FLIPPED OUT THE RING DOING 20 BACK FLIPS FROM IT"


> Why chena is so hated, but others faces at their time weren't, like hogan or the rock? It's simple. Is because Chena is hateable, that's why. It's a chemical thing, you see they guy, by default you hate him. Maybe that's his super power.



If he's "hated", then people seriously need to seek help.

Which is why it is your opinion. You guys complain about him all the time, but get the most active when he's in a match/cutting a promo. 

Like I said, it's equivalent to going to a Justin Beiber concert/video and commenting about "why do people like him" or "why do people watch him". 


> He would do a good Heel probably. I think chena also had a problem with Cripple H because he was bored of his reptititve as fuck gimmick? then good.



Which is WHAT they probably want to do. A lot of wrestlers want to change their gimmick when they feel like their gimmick had gotten stale.

Chris Jericho (a guy that respects John Cena) even stated he hated being a baby face, and was thankful to Eric Bischoff for letting him be a heel for awhile. 

John Cena CAN'T turn heel, because there is absolutely no one that can carry the WWE like he has. You can blame that on a number of things, but I find it more easier to blame the writing team, besides a guy who only does what he is told, and really sees no other reason not to.

Who would you like to carry the writing team at this point? There is absolutely no one. They already have (sort of) a believable heel. Despite the fact the WWE had to have him insult Bret Hart, and make fun of AJ to draw heat. 


> But vince/cripple H/writers are too afraid of doing a bold move now.



Can we please for once in this thread, stop acting like we know what's fully going on back stage?

No, it's because there are no other faces in the company that can draw/carry as a face like John Cena. I almost want to guarantee you that once another person with an over gimmick, and has potential to be a main eventer in the ring, and is an alright baby face comes into the picture, they will start to push him.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Kelly Kelly finally got released:





> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Diva Kelly Kelly as of today, September 28, 2012. WWE wishes Kelly Kelly the best in all her future endeavors.



Good. Now she can finally do some porn.


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

TNA here she goes. 

Or....maybe...idk


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> why? we already have like 5 jobber titles


 Do tell.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do tell.....



every title but the WWE title is a jobber title breh 



Flow said:


> TNA here she goes.
> 
> Or....maybe...idk



as if, she got it made with the maxim shit


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, if I had made millions off of the WWE then released, I seriously would just retire...well I'd still work. But I definitely stop working for a long period of time. 

She shouldn't go to porn though lol

I don't know WHY the fuck Chyna would do that. Had a great image for women in the WWF/E. Then all of a sudden...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2012)

@Khris lol

and it seem D.W.E. still alive..

I found some pictures of two titles..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Good now we can finally get back Kelly Kelly strip tease minus Mike Knox .


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

This is strange. All I would ever hear from people that hated her was how unattractive she was. Now we joke about how she should do porn.

Why does this thread get more bipolar by the day lately?


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Lol you know all you want is John Cena in a bikini with Brock lednars face on the back dd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Even if I was into dudes, Shena is all yours with all that brown nosing you be doing for him lately .



Shirker said:


> This is strange. All I would ever hear from people that hated her was how unattractive she was. Now we joke about how she should do porn.
> 
> Why does this thread get more bipolar by the day lately?



I just dislike her finisher you know the rollup.


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

lol, I heard a lot of Divas got mad they had to job to her stinkface.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2012)

Tacking that move on to her never made sense to me. Rikishi's thing was that he has a huge derriere with which to suffocate his opponents with. Plus it probably stunk, what with all the sweating that happens during matches. So what the hell did the stink-face mean with KK? Her butt wasn't particularly large, and WWE always attributes an image of beauty to their divas, one which doesn't really go hand and hand with a smelly butt.

I'm probably over-thinking this, but seriously, what the hell?


----------



## EJ (Sep 29, 2012)

It's fucking terrible lol, she had to move her entire body for it to like......

Rikishi just had to fucking move his butt a little GOD it was fucking disgusting.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 30, 2012)

Too bad, she was a screamer ;_;

Who is gona be released next? 

My bet is Tensai. Become a jobber, no storylines/feud with anyone, racism in tout, etc. But he don't have even a year with WWE, so dunno.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2012)

I still don't know what made them think Tensai would do good.


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2012)

To show stiff matches I guess.

I don't even think people would have a huge problem with Funkasaurus guy if he didn't like....squash each of his opponents every damn match in nearly the same way.


----------



## Darc (Sep 30, 2012)

Tensai is such a huge flop its sad lol.

Kelly Kelly said earlier this year she was interested in doing other things, no surprise they came to an agreement for a release, she was a hot little white girl and her real name is "Barbie" 

If Beth leaves that makes Beth, Kelly Kelly, Kharma n the Bellas gone from WWE this year lol, pathetic.


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2012)

And to think fans weren't such assholes lita would be here being a good heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with Tensai. It's just that morons keep thinking they're clever chanting Albert, when WWE acknowledges he's Albert. 

Fucking smarks.


----------



## Vox (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuck Tensai. I'd rather WWE put all that TV time into Masters instead of releasing him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2012)

I heard Shena wasnt advertised for tomorrow's RAW? Thats a good thing, right?


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is hoping they can find someone within the next 4 weeks that can draw like him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 30, 2012)

Divas leaving, as in a new wave of Divas will be coming in? 

Batista will be back soon enough .


----------



## EJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, but I want people who can bring a good feud to the WWE. We already have athletic wrestlers.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Divas leaving, as in a new wave of Divas will be coming in?
> 
> Batista will be back soon enough .



With Brock Lesnar getting his contract extended in the WWE, Batista coming back would just make my entire year. Those two getting into a feud would be so fucking epic that my entire body would be stripped down into a skeleton.

All I know is that the feud should start off with with a promo with each other, then Sheamus comes out and tries his whole "DAR FELLAS" shtick, but these two badasses, who aren't willing to have any of that bullshit, pull their respective finishing moves on that douche who gets taken out of the equation permanently, vacating the WHC.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Divas leaving, as in a new wave of Divas will be coming in?
> 
> Batista will be back soon enough .



Amen. WWE is faling apart without Batista dat animal.

I would love Batista to do this against lesnar attack, so we can know how devastating lesnar really is:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXIrxTG3bRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't remember Batista being in remarkable feuds with anyone, besides Triple H. lol

He is great in the ring though. Just really fucking stiff. So I don't see how bringing him back would actually do anything besides cause a "Oh hey, Batista is back!" for a few weeks, then us getting tired of his no mic skills or something. 

He was a tryhard as a heel lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's nothing wrong with Tensai. It's just that morons keep thinking they're clever chanting Albert, when WWE acknowledges he's Albert.
> 
> Fucking smarks.



Actually they have not, they mentioned he was a returning WWE star but never once mentioned he was Albert at all.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista wasn't entertaining, his run as the face of Smackdown for years was about as entertaining as Sheamus's right now. And he wasn't great in the ring, he was slow as hell, and for a big man didn't show off his strength very well. He had some good matches that he worked his ass off for, but they were few and far between. I remember people complaining about him here non-stop.

Heel run at the end there was pretty entertaining though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista's spinebuster and Batista Bomb were among my favorite moves I would like to see pretty often. 

Inb4 Potato Adjustment hits harder than Batista Bomb...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol Kelly Kelly


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

What makes her think she's worth that much?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

She'll do free blowjobs and lap dances backstage.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Poor K squared she is such a whore and with the absent look in her eyes that is shared with retrievers I would have trouble ever being mean to her IRL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista Bomb is like some guy who doesn't have a good grip on a sack of potatoes lifts it up into the air with too much force and loses his balance and then falls on his ass, dropping the sack of potatoes as well.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol k see what ghost is doing. The rock's rock bottom is like he's grabbing a sack of potatoes with one arm and tripping with it due to it being to heavy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Wrong Flow, the Rock Bottom is Rock grabbing the potato farmer with one hand and slamming his ass in the potatoe field because the farmer bruised the pototes by recklessly adjusting them from left to right  .


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

That made no sense.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Btw, any fire man carry depends on the person who is receiving it entirely. Big jimmy really think Brock lesnar is twisting and tuning people


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

It does if you had watched Wrestlemania .


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Where Brock lost to Goldberg. In the most shitty jackhammer ever,


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

I will say Cena is overselling the shit out of promos about himself.  I think the past year he has said twice he was leaving and never left and last week he made it sound like his career was threatened.  Also if he mentions "the guys in the back" one more time before the year is up he will have a hat trick


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow.....you say that like oh aren't going to watch his promos anymore.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista Heel before he quit was awesome. But he lost power up.

FACE Batista broke chena neck, HEEL Batista tap to chena.

I would like to see Invincible FACE Batista (before undertaker won against him in wrestlemania) against current Invincible Face boring Shemus. They will both have Invincible Aura ON, auto-regeneration and infinite stamina, the match will never end


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Batista Heel before he quit was awesome. But he lost power up.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsOVvbB26-g[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah..... just like, totally non generic. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7tJf6eUoYY[/YOUTUBE]

It wasn't terrible, but it just seems like a lot of you just miss Batista, but don't realize as soon as he comes back, you would get bored of him within a few weeks.

He's robotic/stiff in the ring to the point it just gets too noticeable

The problem isn't athleticism, it's the feuds. I would even go as far to say that we don't need any new wrestlers, we just need a better writing team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista won't be back until Vince restocks the divas.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 1, 2012)

As awesome his last heel run was, I certainly dont miss his endless title shots and numerous short reigns as champion.


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 1, 2012)

In memory of Kelly Kelly.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Anyway, looking forward to more Kane and D-Bry tonight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nz0xTStwew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

I just want to see Batista again with his original entrance complete with his machine gun pyros and shit, not his last heel entrance wherein he just walks to the ring slowly with the spotlight on.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wow.....you say that like oh aren't going to watch his promos anymore.



A guy can sure try hopefrully he will stay off tv for 4 weeks but in all likelihood he will be here via satellite which is ok for him but bullshit for Dwayne.  Go figure.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista won't be back until Vince restocks the divas.



My point from my previous post 

No Bellas
No K2
No Beth soon.

Batista will be back when the new shipment arrives .


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol @ the pop for Ryback


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope its sharingan feed me more time. And DB and Kane stealing the show like always.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

wtf? Ryback promotion? WWE.. smh lol


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand the show starts with good ol' Drunk.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

CM Punk spinning!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

CM Punk makes a Steve Austin comment...


Hmmm....


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Paul heyman: Cm-punk the best in the world...not counting Bro Lesnar


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Remove AJ as GM, put in Stone Cold, make Austin/Punk feud. Make it happen.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoever is GM, i hope is not that fucking Vicow. Hey! man is the better choice.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

No dem shorts?! This is a insult, remove her as GM now.

Doctor Shelby would b proud of DB.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

HOLY FUCK DANIEL BRYAN I CAN'T EVEN


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

ahahahahahahahahah DB


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Team Hell No co-coach of AJ.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like Christmas came early with the Kane/DB segment today.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

ffs, AJ's coach is  TAGTEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, that was entertaining.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

So the coach of AJ is Teddy Long? he teached her about: have a problem? tag team/4 way match.

edit: ninja'd, but i posted at the same minute lol.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

WHC debate.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my fucking god...

Booker T is the only thing that might save that debate


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lets go Team HellNo!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

CM-punk never mentioned Ryback interference lol. He is probably a uchiha hater


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

^ Filler anime episode bro, non-canon. I've checked the data book


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

team KFC vs
team burrito vs
team dat rosa.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ Filler anime episode bro, non-canon. I've checked the data book


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmmmm, interesting tag tourny we have.  Looks like Sin/Mysterio might move on, though I'm hoping that Gabriel/Kidd are booked to win but I have a feeling that Santino/Ryder take the win.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

So is Sin Cara really supposed to be a botch machine?

His botchiness sure is exaggerated...


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

Man, for a moment there I thought sin cara fucked up his ankles with that splash. Loving this tournament man, tag teams are back! 

EDIT: Hes gotten ALOT better as of late. Still not as fast as I imagine him to be, but getting there


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> So is Sin Cara really supposed to be a botch machine?
> 
> His botchiness sure is exaggerated...



I don't even now what botching in wrestling means lol gotta google that shit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"To botch in professional wrestling means to attempt a scripted move or spoken line that does not come out as it was originally planned due to a mistake, miscalculation, or a slip-up. Most botches are harmless, such as a wrestler simply flubbing a line or missing a cue, or falling before his or her opponent's move actually connects. At times, however, a poorly timed or executed move has resulted in serious injury or even death."




Wikia. And notice they have a picture of lesnar lol:


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Forgot RAW was on. What i miss?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Forgot RAW was on. What i miss?



A skit with AJ Lee, Vickie, Ziggler, Kane, DB, Punk, and Heyman that led to a tag match for tonight.  

Cara/Mysterio making it further into a tag tourny.




Wow, that was quick.  Looks like Cesaro is going on a roll.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Cesaro is boring as fuck in 5 languages, but i hope he win, I can't stand brodus dance after he wins. I would prefer even santino or chena win against brodus.

Cesaro has good ring skill, but he is boring personality wise.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

I love how they cut out that shitty funkafaggot entrance


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

holy shit!!! did they just build antonio as a beast?  and they stopped the lil jimmies dance? Hallelujah


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol Bunkasaurus just got buried...


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd hit Kaitlyn like an 18 wheeler with no brakes :fapfapfap


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Dammit DAT KAILTYN. No wonder Kelly kelly left, she can't compete with dat.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

oh fuck JR is gonna get made fun of/bitchslapped/ covered in bbq sauce


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> oh fuck JR is gonna get made fun of/bitchslapped/ covered in bbq sauce



Sadly, that's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

wait? Wed Main Event? Shamus vs CM Punk? wut lol


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> So is Sin Cara really supposed to be a botch machine?
> 
> His botchiness sure is exaggerated...



Yes, it is.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> A skit with AJ Lee, Vickie, Ziggler, Kane, DB, Punk, and Heyman that led to a tag match for tonight.
> 
> Cara/Mysterio making it further into a tag tourny.
> 
> ...



Oh okay, goddamn Cesaro can actually hold Brodus for that long? This guy is starting to finally impress me. 

Lol at AJ laughing at Katelyn. I think she's losing it again.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

MAN I can't believe I missed the begging of RAW lol

and I agree. Punk comes out

"IM THE WWE CHAMPION. EVERYTHING SHOULD BE CENTERED AROUND ME"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

*@Flow:* Yea, that's something we can agree upon. I feel sorry for the dude. Some of these people make it seem like Sin Cara botches as much as fucking Sabu.


mow said:


> I'd hit Kaitlyn like an 18 wheeler with no brakes :fapfapfap



Get your hands off her, boi. She's my wife.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

I say AJ needs to bust out her titties then she can keep her job... Just sayin


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 1, 2012)

AJ inside!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

So let me guess this right? The Main Event is only one match this Wednesday?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Cesaro will be the clone of the clone of goldberg with that feat. They both need goatte.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

mow said:


> I'd hit Kaitlyn like an 18 wheeler with no brakes :fapfapfap



I'd hit that shit straight into the third trimester.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> AJ inside!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




OH FUCK

I hate the fact she isn't mine.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> AJ inside!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Kaitlyn trumps 


dat thickness 

for the road


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

I miss the chickbusters simply because of the possible hot as fuck threesomes :x


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

mow said:


> Kaitlyn trumps
> 
> 
> dat thickness


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Bleh invincible boring face shemus is gonna win anyway. He will only lose if: 

a) Someone cheat
b) Becomes Heel
c) Against Taker in wrestlemania.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah uh....ovans that's what usually happens when a face is the WHC.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

mow said:


> Kaitlyn trumps
> 
> 
> dat thickness
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, well at least Show kept it short and sweet.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

The debate thing was the lamest idea ever to use for a feud.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

OYM SHOUMAS, AOND I LOKE TO FOIGHT

fuck off already


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah uh....ovans that's what usually happens when a face is the WHC.



Yes invincible aura Batista also lost the title against Taker in wrestlemania. Taker invincible aura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> random invincible face aura.  

or Heel cheat powers vs Face invincible aura.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

Aint that the truth fellas, aint that the truth


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Brogue Kick or K.O?

No, The Showstopper.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

WMKO? 

Is this gonna become a new thing? shit lol. Just call it Fake punch of Nappa


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

WTF Seamus using DBD to get over?

I can't believe I am saying this....I'm cheering BS


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

GOD THIS IS SO TERRIBLE

That fly on Sheamus

Big Show knocking over his podium.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

This is trying my patience and that TOUT crap was extremely dumb.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

I figured out why I dislike Shemaus so much. He's a fucking 14 yr old.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm liking Show right now.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

WTF...rey mysterio sullivan. Are you 40 years old or some crap?


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Yes invincible aura Batista also lost the title against Taker in wrestlemania. Taker invincible aura >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> random invincible face aura.
> 
> or Heel cheat powers vs Face invincible aura.



Ugh.....

Care to bring up another example besides one that didn't result in Undertaker winning a championship at WM?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Jr: what is in the menu tonight for ryback? 

Creative: anything except cm punk *trollface*


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Was that a fly? or a bruise lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

I was expecting the comentators to mention anything about ryback and punk thing, but yeah sadly was only a genjutsu. It never happened. 

Cesaro vs Ryback should b fine, but they won't do that to the US champion (for now)


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL Tensai.

Stay classy WWE. If this was tensai during laruinits era, well fuck, but nope, this is Lord Jobber.

WTFFFF LOLOL this was awful. Can't even do the finisher. And last week he did it just fine.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

ugh, those retarded goldberg chants


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I was expecting the comentators to mention anything about ryback and punk thing, but yeah sadly was only a genjutsu. It never happened.



Vince just performed the hand seals for a PLOT NO JUTSU. Canon:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tensai is a tool...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

I have no idea what to say on this match.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

mow said:


> ugh, those retarded goldberg chants


 oh? he is a clone so nothing wrong with such...


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tensai jobbed to hell, Cloneberg remains undefeated.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Team scholars FTW. I didn't like Rhodes until he team up with Sandow.  Sandow make everything better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Tensai jobbed to hell, *Cloneberg remains undefeated*.


 please do not tell me he is going after the record...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Goldberg would have been able to get Albert up. Skip's feats aren't looking so impressive now.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ryback is a depowered clone, he needs to absorb the original Goldberg.

The moment you see Ryback with a goatte you will know he absorved goldberg powers.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

Botch it more! Botch it more! Botch it more!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

This will happen in the next pvp


*Spoiler*: __ 





Goldberg vs Ryback


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

They are still pushing this division?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

inb4 Ryback gets a gimmick clon ala Gillberg!

Rybitch!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)

Why are ya punishing yourselves by watching? Raw is terribad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

So Beth is leaving the company soon and we are left with this.  I know Eve can put on a decent match though it also depends on who she is working with.  So does that mean we are going to get countless matches with Natie then?


----------



## Darc (Oct 1, 2012)

I missed the debate and the Ryback match, sad panda


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

How many divas are left? :

Beth (if she isn't released)
Eve
Kaitlyn 
AJ is GM
Rosa is manager

...Vicow? ugh.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Beth is leaving the company soon and we are left with this.  I know Eve can put on a decent match though it also depends on who she is working with.  So does that mean we are going to get countless matches with Natie then?



Why is Beth leaving?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> How many divas are left? :
> 
> Beth (if she isn't released)
> Eve
> ...



Layla
Natalya
Tamina
Aksana
Mae Young
Alicia Crotch
the 2 Brodus Beyacthes


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

JBL making mountains his bitch.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope JBL comes back, Cole has become boring now that he isn't heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

AJ and Kaitlyn 3some....


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Loving this so much. Two of my favorites beating that fucking Santino pansy.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Layla
> Natalya
> Tamina
> Aksana
> ...



Lol forgot about Layla and Natalya. 

But the others don't wrestle, usually are just managers or cheerleaders. 

Santino is killed by the rejecteds and no fucks were given. Maybe is a new stable?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> *Layla*
> Natalya
> Tamina
> Aksana
> ...



Can you guys post some pics or Layla gifs? Please??? :ho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

GODDAMN. Heath looks like a goddamn orange. I guess I just noticed how fucking tan he is.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

ONE MAAAAAN BAAAAND


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why is Beth leaving?



Don't know.  Probably reason is for some time off and also to help her current boyfriend Edge with recovery.



So are we looking at a 3 Count reboot?


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I hope JBL comes back, Cole has become boring now that he isn't heel.



I thought the problem was, was that he was a heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know.  Probably reason is for some time off and also to help her current boyfriend *Edge* with recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> So are we looking at a 3 Count reboot?



Wait...WHAT?!?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> ONE MAAAAAN BAAAAND



Also featuring,

The Chosen One.


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> ONE MAAAAAN BAAAAND



BAAAYBAAYE


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL Ryback failed to destroy Hentai with his Shellshock. His knees and legs are pretty weak it seems..


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

Nooo dont kick my saviour in the face :sad


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Can you guys post some pics or Layla gifs? Please???



:ho


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> I thought the problem was, was that he was a heel.



All this show he has been sucking JR man tits. JBL and Cole were great arguing each other. CM punk was also good. Maybe Cole works better with certain characters, like JBL or Punk. Even the miz was good in coments, but he should coment with Layla. 

If they are not good at arguing each other, doesn't work with me that much.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Ryback is a depowered clone, he needs to absorb the original Goldberg.
> 
> The moment you see Ryback with a goatte you will know he absorved goldberg powers.


Well Ryback is actually an unaugmented clone.  When he eclipses Bill's  streak (done in secret) his true power will activate ?


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 1, 2012)

What is on Sheamus nose?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL Ryback failed to destroy Hentai with his Shellshock. His knees and legs are pretty weak it seems..



But he did it fine last week. Maybe cm punk activate a secret genjutsu we didn't saw on Ryback.



Agmaster said:


> Well Ryback is actually an unaugmented clone.  When he eclipses Bill's  streak (done in secret) his true power will activate ?



Yes, the clone would surpass the original, until kevin nash returns and break Ryback streak.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, if ONLY Sandow could change the culture of WWE >.>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Well Ryback is actually an unaugmented clone.  When he eclipses Bill's  streak (done in secret) his true power will activate ?



Only by killing his best friend 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Santino


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

lol 



> Yahoo answers: What did you think about Ryback not being able to pick up Tensai?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 1, 2012)

Ryback couldn't get Hentai up.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't wait for Sheamus to win sho nuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

wait? I am watching a good match?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Brogue Kick=Poor man's Sweet Chin Music


----------



## mow (Oct 1, 2012)

holy hell, Sandow brought it and so did Shemaus. Fucking amazing. Stupid as fuck finish, but excellent match nevertheless (have you noticed any good match with S follows that format?)


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Sandow is putting in work.  Imagine if he was a face.  Ha


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> :ho



OMG! Thank you. Reps to you my friend. I wish I was the one Layla's molesting and rubbing her legs on top of my Big Jimmy.


FAPFAPFAPFAP



ovanz said:


> But he did it fine last week. Maybe cm punk activate a secret genjutsu we didn't saw on Ryback.



WRONG! CM Drunk used his Geass Command: "BOTCH"



Agmaster said:


> Also, if ONLY Sandow could change the culture of WWE >.>



Of course he can. If he teams up with Hunico and wears a sando that is. 



ovanz said:


> lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2012)

Sandow looked like a million bucks

Dat match


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

So bathroom break or this segment is gonna be good?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Brogue Kick=Poor man's Sweet Chin Music



[YOUTUBE]K30t4DYNiP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

PUNK YOU SHUT YOUR FUCKING WHORE MOUTH WHEN JIM ROSS IS TALKING.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2012)

Cue Glass shatter please.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Cue Glass shatter please.



So much this please Austin come to the defense of your dear friend.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2012)

That's not respectful JR.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2012)

GLASS PLS SHATTER


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2012)

CM Punk 316


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Did Punk just imply that Ross fakes his accent?


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2012)

Stone Cold E.T. needs to make an appearance.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2012)

Next week on Raw:

Hall of Famer ______ tells Punk he needs to face Cena at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2012)

Dat cheap heat.


----------



## Darc (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish Austin was there, the seeds are being planted so perfectly.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2012)

And punk tells it how it is.  Other people go to the back and yet somehow Cena is meant to stay front of the Que


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Punk: you're in the ring with the most dangerous man in the WWE

Jr: i don't see Brock lesnar here


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, The Good Ol' JR Appreciation Gimmick.  Can't help but smark.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh shit!!! Clone!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh shit, feeding time.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

You've got to be fucking kidding me... Fucking Ryback..?

Teasing me with Austin this whole time and give me Ryback...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dammit... I wanted it to be Stone Cold.


----------



## Darc (Oct 1, 2012)

IT BEGINSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2012)

Where's Gillberg when you need him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

wow this is so lame..... >_>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2012)

Predictable ending


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Darc said:


> I wish Austin was there, the seeds are being planted so perfectly.



Relax. Austin cant go there right now since he just had a major surgery if Im not mistaken. But we shall see him soon, but not today. 

Ryback needs to make up with the botch he did earlier tonight.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait so eagerly for the glass to shatter... Alas it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2012)

Paul Heyman reminding CM Punk he is the best in the world.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ryback to the haters: I didn't lift Hentai sorry jobber ass but i made your champion retreat twice


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2012)

and that's how you use a Genjutsu! 3 days passed in the mind of Punk and the entire time he was watching the best of John Cena DVD collection. Props go for Punk for havin the mental strenght to survive that!


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> You've got to be fucking kidding me... Fucking Ryback..?
> 
> Teasing me with Austin this whole time and give me Ryback...



Do you honestly want Stone Cold to come out during this time? 

It's obvious they are going to face one another though. Be glad it was finally foreshadowed. 

On another note, I seriously sense a Ryback heel turn.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Austin can't even wrestle anymore can he?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Shozan said:


> and that's how you use a Genjutsu! 3 days passed in the mind of Punk and the entire time he was watching the best of John Cena DVD collection. Props go for Punk for havin the mental strenght to survive that!



lol. So the entire fight between Punk and Ryback already happened in a genjutsu? *awesome*


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't want Ryback to like....main event until I see him go in a match lasting more than 3 minutes.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Austin can't even wrestle anymore can he?



I doubt he "can't wrestle" He's noticeably got in better shape...

Not sure if he can put on a match like he use to, but I'm sure it will still be great.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Austin can't even wrestle anymore can he?



I've heard that he apparently still can go out for a couple more matches.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Austin has so much as entertained the thought of another match, so it's a maybe, but not this WM, maybe the next.

A man can dream... A man can dream...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

No Stone Cold.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Too bad for Ryback, too much marching around with a sack of potatoes on his shoulders took its toll on his knees. 

Drunk could capitalize on that weakness of his... 

No shattered glass so no Stone Cold today coz he's knees were shattered as well..


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, they can still make up for the Cena vs Rock match. It was a great match, but...."Let's make HISTORY John Cena. You and me. John Cena. One on One. With The Rock. *Next year*-"


my reaction:


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

OH MY GOD

Ricardo sounds like such a cool bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I've heard that he apparently still can go out for a couple more matches.



Sweet! Though it makes me question why they never did a Stone Cold/Cena feud.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Brocard should have his own appreciation night too. He's the hardest worker in the biz today. He's even better than Lilian Garcia for fucks sake.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Sweet! Though it makes me question why they never did a Stone Cold/Cena feud.



It would cause a shitstorm and a lot of "IF CENA WINS. WE RIOT" signs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ricardo  Lmao!!! litle jimies!!! hHAHAHAHA


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Dat Brocardo owning the shit of the comentators. 

"Andale, andale"  WTF.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought they were smart in a sense with making Cena go against Rock, and forshadow Stone Cold vs CM Punk.

Cena and Rock and collide together on the mic a lot better than like, Rock and Punk.

Stone Cold and Punk personalities flow together nicely, you can already tell.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't get it, what's the point of making Kofi job so damn much?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

"Hold on to your suspenders"?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

"Andale andale mami eya eya uh ohhhhh. whats poppin tonight?" lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Stone Cold vs Punk should be ten minutes of stunners, beer bashes, helping Punk up...and then stunning him when he refuses a beer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get it, what's the point of making Kofi job so damn much?



Thats the point though. Black men job to white people. Well thats what Vince thinks.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

I would preffer DB vs Stone cold.

Austin: What?
DB: NO!
Austin: What?
DB: NO!
Austin: What?
DB: NO!
Austin: What? What? What?
DB: NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get it, what's the point of making *Ziggler *job so damn much?


He's teflon in their eyes.  Only thing is he gets no better OR worse in our eyes?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Kofi should be semi main event level but Orton had to throw one of his bitchfits.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

It sucks, because kayfabe you can't even take Kofi above mid card level. 

Fuck Orton man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Dem Shorts


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Dat referee uniform


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Santino should have a heel turn and possibly a new gimmick which is similar to Eddie Guerrero's lie cheat and steal.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

AJ will cost Team HellNo the belts, calling it.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Dolph can totally get the pin, right guys?


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Santino should have a heel turn and possibly a new gimmick which is similar to Eddie Guerrero's lie cheat and steal.



Then you would of complained that he was an Eddie Guerro cheap Italian knock off.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Dolph can totally get the pin, right guys?



 

plus reps for this Ag


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> Then you would of complained that he was an Eddie Guerro cheap Italian knock off.



Of course not. Did you even see me complain about Santino? I'm actually a fan. lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Shitastic Santino isnt worthy to be in the same room as Eddie what the fuck makes you think he deserves to rip off Eddie gimmick .


If anyone deserves to rip it off is Dolph he has been working with the Guerreros for years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Santino being compared to Eddie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shitastic Santino isnt worthy to be in the same room as Eddie what the fuck makes you think he deserves to rip off Eddie gimmick .
> 
> 
> If anyone deserves to rip it off is Dolph he has been working with the Guerreros for years.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, attack Therm 




Danger Doom said:


> If anyone deserves to rip it off is Dolph he has been working with the Guerreros for years.



Oh my fucking god man.


----------



## Darc (Oct 1, 2012)

I think AJ is hot and Punk is my fav wrestler but damn, with 3 hours its like they are all we see.

And lol @ the cameraman avoiding all these awesome potential AJ ass shots


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to hear dat Team Hell No.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 1, 2012)

Stupid ass ending.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2012)

Team Hell No standing atop WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

> Shitastic Santino isnt worthy to be in the same room as Eddie what the fuck makes you think he deserves to rip off Eddie gimmick



Because Eddie would be proud to see Santino rise to the top by using his gimmick..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Darc said:


> And lol @ the cameraman avoiding all these awesome potential AJ ass shots



Yes you need to have super reflexes, i notice some ass shots


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oh my fucking god man.



Lie cheat and steal has been about selling it. Dolph is the best seller in the roster bar none to be able to pull it off. 

Ignoring he was mentored by Chavo which transfered to Vicky.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

DBD/Kane clsoing ALL the shows.  I am OK with Dolph leaving Punk.  Slow build that one.  Lol, yeh right.  They just mirroring last week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

TNA knows to film the women wrestlers' asses all the time. PG diluting the product.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Darc said:


> And lol @ the cameraman avoiding all these awesome potential AJ ass shots



I think they kept the same gay camera man for years.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Santino being compared to Eddie.


ITT; People been trained by WWE on Santino.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Batista should be the cameraman.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't believe DD thinks that Dolph Ziggler deserves to rip off ANOTHER gimmick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler can't be Mr. Perfect AND Eddie...come on now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow thinks super Shena is comparable to Undertaker .


Any more contradictions ?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista should be the cameraman.



Dat Batista would even go inside the ring with the camera, because he is a profesional


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Santino being compared to Eddie.



Why not?

Santino is Italian

Eddie is Mexican

Both were champions and both wear goatees. 

Both lie, cheat and steal. Eddie cheated on Angle by untying his boot while being Ankle Locked. Santino uses his sock to steal championships..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude....the shit I'd do to Katelyn and AJ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why not?
> 
> Santino is Italian
> 
> ...



Negged.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

AJ is my fantasy. QUIT THINKING ABOUT HER



TerminaTHOR said:


> Why not?
> 
> Santino is Italian
> 
> ...



Actually it does make sense. A lot better then Shittler.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup even back then he was with the Guerroes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2012)

Kerwin White gimmick needs to be brought back.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Negged.



Why? lol

You should see the bigger picture and all the money Vince could make if he gives Santino a lie, cheat and steal gimmick. He kinda looks like Eddie too with a short hair.. 

And its better than Ziggles like some of you may suggest. Imagine Ziggles was about to win a match by cheating, then he oversells and overdos himself and still lose the match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

These little jimmies dont know what the fuck is up anymore. Wanking the shit out Santino. The same guy who became IC champ the same night as his debut.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Big Jimmies acting like Santino doesn't > Dolph Shitter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> These little jimmies dont know what the fuck is up anymore. Wanking the shit out Santino. The same guy who became IC champ the same night as his debut.



Why you hatin on Santino my man? I understand the Shena hate, but why the Italian? 

Dont you know? Santino is $$$ and he is the future of the WWF.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Dolph didnt single handily destroyed the prestige of US and IC championships. You want me to dig up your posts about that .


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

lol, at least Santino is more original, and doesn't copy others AS MUCH as Dolph Ziggler.

Plus he doesn't over sell.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Dolph didnt single handily destroyed the prestige of US and IC championships. You want me to dig up your posts about that .



Dolph doesn't deserve the WHC.

Santino doesn't deserve any either. But he still > Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Funny is we know how shitty Santino is as a champ.  That is a fact. However we dont know how badass Ziggles will be as WHC. I know it eats at your soul Lil Jimmie but it will happen and it will be glorious.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Dolph didnt single handily destroyed the prestige of US and IC championships. You want me to dig up your posts about that .



But Dolph overselled too much and gave his belts away to Santino.. 



> Funny is we know shitty Santino is as a champ. That is a fact. However we dont know how badass Ziggles will be as WHC. I know it eats at your soul Lil Jimmie but it will happen and it will be glorious.



Dolph will never be the WWE champ because he will sell his MITB to Ryback soon enough.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

lol, Dolph. Belivable WHC. 

Santino would make a better WHC. He knows how to put an alright match on, and doesn't over sell as much as Dolph Shittler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, Dolph. Belivable WHC.
> 
> Santino would make a better WHC. He knows how to put an alright match on, and doesn't over sell as much as Dolph Shittler.



This. 

And the Cobra is a much better finisher than Ziggle's tetrisZig-Zag. 

Zig-Zag is like Ziggles covering a child's ears to prevent the child from hearing the boos and cheap heat Ziggles receives from overselling then he gently puts the child's head down to the bed and sings a lullaby till the kid falls asleep..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

It even hurt JR saying that Drunk needs to face Shena to be called Best in the World.


Yup, lil jimmies in life we dont work our way up in life. We get our friends to help us bully our way through. 




Flow said:


> Santino would make a better WHC. He knows how to put an alright match on .



And this Ese has the balls to say I have a delusional hate. Let me guess you think Santino is WWE best worker.

Anyway you lost all credibility .


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

lol, DD getting upset over me and Term doing a little trolling. Don't worry DD. we'll leave your Ziggles alone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Ziggles can't even cut a proper promo without Vickie unlike Santino with his sexy Italian accent.. He's digging Maria in the past too. So Santino > Ziggles. :ho


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

Give it a rest. 

Big Jimmy just got his jimmies rustled.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I know. Cant stop laughing my ass off.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

DD?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Santino with his sexy Italian accent.. He's digging Maria in the past too. So Santino > Ziggles. :ho



I dislike santino and don't give a shit about ziggler

But i agree with that, Santino Bros get the princess Maria while Ziggler got Vickie the Bowser. Like wtf you could get better.

Vickie has some sort of sex appeal? first Eddie, then Edge, now Zigg? I'm blind? There's a world where Vickie get all the dudes, and Aj and Oksana got dump?


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

hahahaha god, I feel like such a fucking tool for posting that meme.


----------



## EJ (Oct 1, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I dislike santino and don't give a shit about ziggler
> 
> But i agree with that, Santino Bros get the princess Maria while Ziggler got Vickie the Bowser. Like wtf you could get better.
> 
> Vickie has some sort of sex appeal? first Eddie, then Edge, now Zigg? I'm blind?



It's just slightly there man. No where as near as Trish, AJ, or Eve. JUST there though. barely.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

To keep Vickie relevant since her husband passed away...?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

dat Vickie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback weak as fuck, btw.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow said:


> DD?



Dude I had to go pick up my girlfriend from work ?


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Goldberg would have been able to get Albert up. Skip's feats aren't looking so impressive now.



Ryback did it on Smackdown
Tensai didn't go along with it this time


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ryback weak as fuck, btw.



Yeah, it practically hurt me to see him struggling to pick up A-Train tonight. I guess you could say he bit off more than he could chew with that one. Nyuk, Nyuk.

-------------------------------------

Just got done watching Raw on ye olde DVR. The exact opposite of last week. Aside from Rey/Cara vs Epi/Primo, the two hours were a giant cavalcade of "Meeehhh..." but the last hour was great.

I liked that they decided not to stick with the tried and true tradition of completely shitting on JR in his home town. They did a little, but it was all in the name of increasing Punk's heat and giving Skippy more spotlight, so overall I was pleased with that promo. Main event was very entertaining from beginning to end.

I hope next week the 3rd time's the charm and Raw is good all the way through.
--------------------------------------

Now, on topic: wha's all dis then about Ziggles sucking? Cool it with the trolling guys, don't make me actually _side_ with Danger Doom. Cuz I really don't wanna do that....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

So you rather side with The Shenanation ?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 2, 2012)

WWE is so shitty right now, The Rock needs to comeback again


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> So you rather side with The Shenanation ?



I side with whichever doesn't use the term 'Shena' un-ironically.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback struggling to lift the sack of potatoes is botchamania gold. It reminds me of the time Jack Swagger couldn't lift Alex Riley up for the powerbomb.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback's upper body is full of roid rage. I cant say much about the bottom part. Inb4 he has Johnny Bravo legs..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback thinks marching makes him look stronger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you think Shena will be ready for HiTC?  Dat roids Rise above the Injuries.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

He will probably eat a ton of Fruitty Pebbles to get back in shape.. You know, he needs all those vitamin b and d to heal up..


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ryback thinks marching makes him look stronger.



Ryback doesnt know the proper form when doing squats.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Albert's just too fat. It was too hard for Ryback to properly grab on to all of them rolls.

Also its already Oct. Ziggler needs to hurry up and find that personality already even if it means he has to go in the Hyperbolic Time chamber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback is weaker than Cena, basically.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, Ryback isn't ready(and in my opinion, he really isn't) for main event material. His strength never impressed me once i saw him wrestling guys that weight more than a feather. He is bloody stiff, has 0 finesse, and he will hurt himself or a person he's wrestling with soon enough.


At this point, comparing him to Goldberg is an offense to Goldberg.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> So you rather side with The Shenanation ?



The logical nation vs the Big Jimmies.

Your stable sucks bro


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

On another note, do you guys think that within Kayfabe, Paul Heyman is still playing a part?

The way he says "He's the best in the wooooorld! Why would you say that!" seems so fake 

Like is he intending to sound sarcastic lol


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

As much as I'm starting to like Ryback, he literally has no excuse 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxowE_fhFuI[/YOUTUBE]

I mean Punk got Big Show up somewhat.

I think though, his body just gave out of no where. It's understandable, and it happens. He should of realized this though. That's why it's good to have at least one devastating move you use every now and then and get a 3 count, and one finisher.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 2, 2012)

I just think he's complete green in the ring. I doubt any company besides one where a bigmenarethebest lover like Mcmahon leads would hire this guy. I really don't see anything interesting, new, or even decent about him. 


Not hating, but the guy makes Batista look like Bret Hart. E fired guys that were getting really really good like Masters, why are they pushing this guy? Put him under development again, wait a few years and bring him when he can execute one move that doesn't make you feel like taking off your eyeballs.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

I like how theu built Daniel Sandow though, tbh. He put on good matches. 

I still think he should be in the midcard division for a year or two, then pushed to main event if he develops more and gets in interesting feuds. The problem is, will the audience take him seriously as a main eventer? The way he speaks. He will probably dumb it down in order to connect with the audience more, so they can feel exactly how he displays his heel characteristics/ or face if they decide to go that route.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure if it has been posted yet but Team hell no finally have their shirt:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

That shirt looks like it took 3 minutes in photoshop to make.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

^ that's so epically bad AND LATE. Hugging out was last month you morons. IF you made this earlier it would've sold more 

It's weird they just don't do I am a tag team champions for both guys separately, and then make a we are the tag team champions shirt. I swear, WWE business sense :shakemyhead.

Is it Ryback's fault, or did Tensai sandbag him?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

It's too hard to tell


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2012)

mow said:


> Is it Ryback's fault, or did Tensai sandbag him?



Ryback carried him just fine in last SD! so it might the latter. Then again, I dont know what tensai could even gain from sandbagging the guy.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback did call him stupid. I know he does that all the time but he did it a lot more than usual at the time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback thinks he's reached Orton levels, where he can call anyone that makes him look bad, stupid.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

Havent watched smackdown but I've heard he picked him up just fine. When I watch raw tho , I can clearly tell Ryback didnt set himself properly to lift just about anything (for a dude that stacked that's beyond stupid), but at the same time, Tensai seemed like pure dead weight.

Ryback trying it twice tho, yeah. next botchamania for sure


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Tensai ate some lead bricks and his asian bitch to fuck with Ryback


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow said:


> The logical nation vs the Big Jimmies.
> 
> Your stable sucks bro



I am sure your ladies parts find this logical .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback not being able to lift Tensai reminds me of the time Bobby Lashley couldn't bodyslam Mark Henry. It just killed all his credibility as a strongman.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Ryback carried him just fine in last SD! so it might the latter. Then again, I dont know what tensai could even gain from sandbagging the guy.



Maybe he got tired of jobbing to people and was taking it out on Skippy who seems to be getting this big push out of nowhere. *shrugs*


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, well. Albert is a racist asshole. He deserves it.


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

mow said:


> Kaitlyn trumps


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

mow said:


> Kaitlyn trumps



She should have wiped her feet on the 2nd photo.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Not sure if it has been posted yet but Team hell no finally have their shirt:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Glorious, simply glorious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Man 5XL, what you guys clothing over there in Murika houses?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

5XL...they expect Big Show to buy like 20 of these shirts or something.


----------



## Darc (Oct 2, 2012)

Ryback lifted Tensai just fine on SD, obviously something just went wrong last night between the two, can't say he's not strong, botches happen, oh well.

So anyway, I guess the reports about Cena having a panic attack or something are true since he wasn't on RAW?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Why would Cena have a panic attack?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2012)

holy shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Daivari saving Americans from terrorism!?

Whatta face turn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would Cena have a panic attack?



Saw the Rock on his way to rehab .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Cena panicked because for the first time in years he can't use his potato sack throwing arm/ you can't see me wagging arm 

Also Cena fears davari's choke hold


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

But you all still like to watch his promos and matches


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Nah I really don't lot of times I see what posters in here say about what's going on with cena.  When he is doing a solo promo I go to the bathroom.  If he is involved in a tag match I change the channel to big bang reruns, if he happens to be wrestling someone I like I will watch but that's about it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

I watch Raw on youtube so when they cut to a Shena segment I just fast forward .


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol yeah sure.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow, I'm seriously considering putting you on my ignore list. 

I think you're actually just trying to get a rise out of everyone in this thread.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know who is that guy that choked a criminal in a train, Vince is probably ragging "dammit he isn't part of my show anymore, i could have push him, would b great for the bussiness " 

WWE: we have real heroes now!



Spartan1337 said:


> Flow, I'm seriously considering putting you on my ignore list.
> 
> I think you're actually just trying to get a rise out of everyone in this thread.



Don't feed the Flow.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> She should have wiped her feet on the 2nd photo.





Your argument is invalid.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't view the Sheamus and Big Show debate because I thought it was a waste of time, but after seeing the reactions from people about how horrible Sheamus was in it, I had to check it out, and I must say... Sheamus was indeed, *fucking *terrible. Even John Cena on his worst day is better than this. All he did was bring up the fact that he lost his title to Daniel Bryan in 45 seconds. Big Show actually got more cheers than he did during the debate. 


ovanz said:


> Don't feed the Flow.



Don't worry, I was only feeding him bits and pieces. I'm not really gonna go all the way anymore.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

Shemaus issue is that his character is a pandering 14yr old joke spitting racist. He does this all the fucking time and is honestly the dumbest character WWE has in their disposal because he enforces this fuckign weird aspecvt where the heels are actually good and legitimate in their points and the faces just joke about the challengers hairdo or some shit and hit them with an item and everyone fuckign cheers.

That being said, if he never ever spoke and just wrestled he'd be one of my favs. The guy's best asset is that he let's people unleash the fury of god on him and can take a beating like a work mule, and in that sense always makes his matches interesting and makes the other person look good (most of the time)

The problem is, he never fucking loses. Never taps out. Always kicks in. I understand that he's the next big face, and I understand that he needs to win/hold the title. But the man NEEDS to lose. The entire del rio thing was a disaster because he(+creative) fucking neutered del rio and there is no way in my mind del is feasible now because for more than 4 ppvs he's gotten his ass handed to him. you didn't launch Shemaus into the next big face, you've made me HATE him and you ruined another wrestler's trajectory. This almost happened to DB as well but by the grace of Odin he managed to salvage it and became an even bigger thing that friend

NOW FOCUS ON KAITLYN'S  THICK AS FUCK BODY


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 2, 2012)

When was the last time WWE actually sold an item with Kane in it?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, Sheamus is cheesy. Writing team/Vince ruined him when they made him beat DB so damn quick. 



Spartan1337 said:


> Flow, I'm seriously considering putting you on my ignore list.
> 
> I think you're actually just trying to get a rise out of everyone in this thread.



lol, do it.  Couldn't care less if I talk to you or not. 

I'm still going to pull your flawed arguments apart though.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

god she's thick and she has an athletic body.

thanks mow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

You know, if you think about the debate from an in-character kayfabe point of view, Big Show agreed to it, thinking that he would get a chance to clean up, look nice and make a valid argument to the audience about why he would be a great champion and this would be an opportunity for him to win back their support with his words.

Then Sheamus comes in like a fucking goof in his wrestling gear and basically spends the entire time insulting him and saying he smells and bullied him with the crowd's approval until he walked away.

It's really terrible and sad if you think about it from that sort of standpoint.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

It really was man. Also big show's logic of "you cant lift your leg high enough to kick me" made me realise what the finish for the match will be: top rope brogue kick  	

You're welcome Flow, so long as you remember that's she's mine 

on another note: how fucking awesome was that DB top rope slam into the no lock? THAT THING WAS SO  SWEET! Needs a tad bit of ironing but fuck that would be the coolest finisher ever!


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

FUCKING FINALLY!!!


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

mow said:


> You're welcome Flow, so long as you remember that's she's mine




*Spoiler*: __ 












:ho


----------



## Darc (Oct 2, 2012)

Did she model b4 WWE? Cause that ain't PG 

Sheamus was awesome as a heel, on RAW(2010 I think) when he was like;
"I can't accept this title..... BUT I WILL ANYWAY!" When Nexus helped him keep it at a PPV he was legit and an asshole, now he's CENA 2.0


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

He's not really Cena at this point.

Just a generic power house face. That sucks on the mic


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 2, 2012)

Beaker is the one responsible for Sheamus change.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2012)

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH BEAKER IS AWESOME!



Darc said:


> Did she model b4 WWE? Cause that ain't PG



She's exactly the ONLY reason I want the Attitude Era back


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd break my dick in Katelyn's ass.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2012)

A top-rope brogue kick would end up as Sid Vicious 2:Broken Boogaloo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I'd break my dick in Katelyn's ass.



Probably, seems like she could snap an arm off with that thing your penis would be a mere appetizer


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Judas said:


> *Spoiler*: __



FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP :ho

You cant doggy style/missionary style Kaitlyn if you're fat. Her butt, your belly, your small penis and both of your huge thighs will block the way to heaven. 


And the only good thing about Shemus is that he turns red whenever his little jimmies gets russled.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwww yeah


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 2, 2012)

. . . really?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, really.


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP :ho
> 
> You cant doggy style/missionary style Kaitlyn if you're fat. Her butt, your belly, your small penis and both of your huge thighs will block the way to heaven.






*Spoiler*: _last one_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2012)

Judas said:


> *Spoiler*: _last one_



Lol, that tatoo shows you where to start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Katlyn is Vince's ultimate weapon to bring back Batista.


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that tatoo shows you where to start.







Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Katlyn is Vince's ultimate weapon to bring back Batista.



Speaking of a Batista, I was totally unaware that he was having his first MMA match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Silly Mow word on the street is Kaitlyn is half Latina and she is into hispanic men and what do you know fuckers I am 1500% Hispanic . 



.


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe you just had a 1500% wetdream that's about as believable as Batista being a competent MMA fighter.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Judas said:


> I believe you just had a 1500% wetdream that's about as believable as Batista being a competent MMA fighter.



Why you throwing a wrench in my dreams .


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you even have 1500% manliness worth of being a Papi, DD?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

1500% percent manly dont make me start school you in Steinermatics 101.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2012)

Dat Kaitlyn flex:  
[YOUTUBE]_X_xI6RuKuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> 1500% percent manly dont make me start school you in Steinermatics 101.



lol


*Spoiler*: __ 



 too bad for you Kaitlyn had enough of dem papis and is now digging italian men.....like santino.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Who cares. AJ is where it's at.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

Layla or GTFO.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

All still play second fiddle to Canada home grown 

[YOUTUBE]iCn_XJin7mI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> All still play second fiddle to Canada home grown
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iCn_XJin7mI[/YOUTUBE]





There she goes probably the only hope for the diva division and she could give a shit


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow said:


> Who cares. AJ is where it's at.


Tch, AJ is nice looking, but bro, she barely has definition on her body. Kaitlyn has that good ole nice butt and titties.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

personal taste> what someone else likes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow personal taste< everyone elses


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

lol you like some generic heel who copies Billy Gunn and Mr. Perfect. And you also want him to copy Eddie Guerro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Still better than praising a guy who wears bright colour t shirts and is Vince foot stool.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Using that logic, The Rock was Vince's foot-stool too. You have to be careful with how you insult other wrestlers. 


NB4 "ROCKY ISN'T VINCE'S FOOT STOOL HE IS THE PIE EATING AND HE IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN CENA"


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

God just fuck and get it over with...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 2, 2012)

It's kinda sad that you guys make a more entertaining feud than like 96-98% of all the current feuds in the WWE.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

DD is just a big jimmy what want's his ziggler to get push despite the fact he is a generic heel. 

He also called his zig zag "pretty" 

Why the hell would you want that wrestler to be pushed if his finisher "looks pretty".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey at least Ziggles isn't used as a billboard for breast cancer instead of you know a logical choice a WWE Diva.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not even a fan of John Cena bruh. I just understand more than half the hate I see him get is flawed/illogical. 

You complain about how bland Sheamus is all the time, yet have failed to see that Dolph Ziggler has yet to cut an epic promo, over sells, and is uninteresting. He's a heel Kofi Kingston....well. That's an insult to Kofi. 

Kofi can cut a promo, over sells SOMEWHAT (not all the time), and if he was given a better gimmick than the wannabe Jamaican baby face, he could make it work. Dolph on other hand.... 

There is a problem if you need Vicky Guerro for such a long time to generate heat. Once and awhile, it seems like Dolph is HER puppy dog.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

This Lil Jimmie thinks he can grow up by disowning his love for Shena.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

^Concession accepted Big Jimbo.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, btw DD. I'm pretty sure Heel/tweener Thuganomics "Shena" brought more game and more draws into the US title than Dolph Ziggler. 

Fun fact.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Concessions you watching a movie? What you want to watch Flow a Disney movie?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Disney movies > Vicky having to come out to announce Dolph Ziggler is coming to make sure the crowd boos him. Because I'm sure if he came out, everyone would either give him a response not meant for a heel, or they would all just look at him like this:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Selling my offense well .


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Come on DD

The crowd wants you to feed me more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

You had your shot, now back of the line you are not worthy to face the best in the world.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You had your shot, now back of the line you are not worthy to face the best in the world.



*WHAT?* **


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Your time is up my time is now.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow said:


> Your time is up my time is now.



Stone Cold's time has come and in the dark or in the light you're looking at the next WWF champion whether anyone likes it or not and do you know why?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> *WHAT?* **



NO! **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's kinda sad that you guys make a more entertaining feud than like 96-98% of all the current feuds in the WWE.



so so true...


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> NO! **


 
_*WHAT?*_ **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> _*WHAT?*_ **



*NO!* **


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> *NO!* **



*WHAT?* **


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

YOU CAN'T SEE ME 

MY TIME IS NOW


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

/saxophone

bum bew bew bewwwwwwwww

bew bew bew bewwwwwww

bew bew bew bewwwwwwwww

bew bew bew bewwwwwwwww


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm gonna walk right into the Smack Down Hotel, check into room 3:16, and burn the son of a bitch to the ground!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

You think you can take control of a volatile situation but you ain't got nothing on the Macho man, yeaaaaaaahhhhh! Because I am here to tell you that is complete mental insanity, yeaaaahh! The best of the best and to hell with the rest. You dealing with the tower of power too sweet to be sour, funky like a monkey, space is the place and sky is the limit ohhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 2, 2012)

You sit there and you thump your bible, and you say your prayers, and it didn't get you anywhere! Talk about your psalms, talk about John 3:16 ... Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 2, 2012)

Puppies! (?????????)


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtwJPij5Q20[/YOUTUBE]

Two things happened there. 

The Rock finally was eye to eye with Hulk Hogan after feuding with him for a period of time. Everyone was marking out just by the staredown.

Then Stone Cold comes out.

Not sure if it's just nostalgia, but this is like a no brainer to have all of that happen. Maybe that's the problem with the WWE now. Everything they have to do now, you actually have to THINK.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

You dare challenge the power of the Ultimate warrior that spread like a virus in the WWF. I feel it , you feel it the warrior spirit channeling through me and the warriors and I the Ultimate Warrior will full fill another destinyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtwJPij5Q20[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Two things happened there.
> 
> ...



Yeah they actually have to think because they don't have any stars like that anymore.

The WWE will never ever EVEEEEEER be the same aGAIN.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

It's sad. I WISH Chris Jericho was here. But he enjoys music and writing now.

He AT LEAST made it believable that he was going to be the WWE champion. I remember everyone was expecting it. I think this would of happened as well, if he decided to stay longer. This was at the time that Punk was just bland as a face, and Jericho made things interesting. 

Though the angle was dumb as hell. Punk took shit from Chris Jericho all the time, continuously being bitched by him week after week. And NOW Punk wants to start talking about respect lol.

Why couldn't he just ADOPT some of those characteristics into what was happening back then? I'm not saying be a full blown heel, but damn, he looked like a total pansy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

We need someone to replicate something similar to this gimmick but different. God knows WWE needs something like this guy again.

[YOUTUBE]bB2bJOFIdJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 2, 2012)

What was with all that Stone cold reference last Monday night?

Why tease everyone about something that isn't going to happen?

Also why is Team Hell no so awesome?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

We don't need a wrestler to completely rip off another wrestler.

We already have the talent. Some wrestlers obviously need more work. Sheamus, Ryback, etc

It's just the BOOKING that is just so damn terrible. But they have been improving the last few weeks. 

It's like the WWE seriously doesn't know what to do, and waits until big PPVs to do something interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

WWE has no idea what they're doing with most of the characters anymore. Punk goes from being adored tweener/babyface who speaks his mind to generic babyface to generic heel who demands respect from everyone. I partly blame Punk though. He's just not that creative or exciting a wrestler, all of his reigns suck except for the one in 2009 against Jeff Hardy. Remember his first reign in 2008? I don't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

There is no hope for Sheamus or Ryback they are both meet heads no personality there. Daniel Bryan has a bright future ahead of him. Kofi could be next if they decide to push him.

Why Randy and Warrior gimmicks work so well was because they brought intensity and charisma in the form of maniacal  personalities. This made up for the fact that they are no generally good speakers.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 2, 2012)

Spoilers from WWE ME & SmackDown:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 So they just put over Punk against Ziggler and Sheamus in one single set of tapings. What the fucks is this supposed to mean when the bitch just run from Ryback last monday?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you guys think they should bring back Legend killer Randy Orton?


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know what exactly goes on backstage. At this point, I'll just say a lot of the wrestlers right now are yes man. But to what terms? To the point they have no real character shine.

I mean, look at Heath Slayer. He's known(well, somewhat in this thread) because his character is goofy, but he has SO much personality. 

I like how the WWE decided to make him in charge of his own group. It's fucking sweet as hell seeing him direct traffic and saying "Ok, yeah! Pick him up! Do that thing! YEAH" lol

It's just SO fucking justified with all the jobbing the WWE has been making him do. 

We joke about Santino a lot, but he's over as well. Has a lot of personality. It's just HARD to take his matches seriously though, a lot of the times. And I don't want to see someone like Wade Barrett go against him, because then we'll see Wade get fooled around by Santino a bit, but of course he would win. His character is just TOO comical for me. But other people obviously like it. Just my opinion.


----------



## EJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> Do you guys think they should bring back Legend killer Randy Orton?



Viper Orton is good.

He just needs to get better on the mic. I don't see him improving in the ring that much. He seems sort of lazy once and awhile. can't stand it.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> Viper Orton is good.
> 
> He just needs to get better on the mic. I don't see him improving in the ring that much. He seems sort of lazy once and awhile. can't stand it.



Be nice to have a real sadistic heel for once.

Most of the heels now-a-days are scared cowards that run when Superman arrives.

It can get rather stale.


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

I think if Daniel Sandows and Heath Slayer feuded, it could be sort of interesting. What do you guys think?

Heath Slayer still a rookie face, and getting mocked/ridiculed by Daniel Sandows all the time. It would be comical since both are funny in their own ways, and both are average/slightly above average in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2012)

There's no point in having a legend killer around, when no one currently here is a legend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Spoilers from WWE ME & SmackDown:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Absolutely nothing. That is what it means. Everything he does now means absolutely nothing.



Fruit Rollup said:


> Do you guys think they should bring back Legend killer Randy Orton?



 No....just no. And yes...that is my favorite Orton.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's no point in having a legend killer around, when no one currently here is a legend.



Yeah I guess you're right.



VastoLorDae said:


> Absolutely nothing. That is what it means. Everything he does now means absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> No....just no. And yes...that is my favorite Orton.



 All right.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vSANvLbGiVM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2yMuoAIiz4Q[/YOUTUBE]


The Peoples champ!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked Orton when he kicked Chena's dad head lol. Or when he team up with Edge, team rated RKO.

That was after legend killer dunno, but before the crap about viper and voices in my head.


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

It's good though, he still keeps the sadistic characteristics about, and displays them in the ring once and awhile.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2012)

Orton should always be a heel. He has zero personality as a face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

And uses less baby oil .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2012)

Baby oil = charisma


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy Orton complains about Kofi Kingston sort of taking away the punt and holds him back.

Randy Orton gets in trouble for some type of steroid use, and will probably be pushed for main event status again. 

so fucked up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy is the only main eventer I've seen that's tapped out to Del Rio...I guess that was his punishment.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton should always be a heel. He has zero personality as a face.



Doesnt have much personality in general.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> And uses less baby oil .



But he is a viper, he is changing skin


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy Orton was nice when he was fighting Mick Foley in Hardcore matches or destroying Ric Flair together with Edge.
Now he is just a former shell of himself.

He has no place in the PG era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, Orton is suppose to be a psychopath with violence outbursts that DDTs women and punts people in the head. That sort of character doesn't work in the PG era where he has to hold back and not go crazy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 3, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> He has no place in the PG era.



Yea. He really doesn't. He would've been fine before the PG era.

What I liked about Randy Orton's psychopathic gimmick is that he took no prisoners. Orton didn't care if you were a man, woman, or possibly even a child, because he'd still fuck you up and punt you in the head. Now he can't even do the punt or even dream about touching a woman because of how much Vince wants to make the WWE look squeaky clean for Linda's sake.


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

Randy Orton wishes he could be as ruthless as a heel Stone Cold....

Damn. Watching him and Triple H destroy the Hardys and Lita like that... and how he just kept hitting her with the chair while she tried to cover Matt...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Come on CM Punk.. win


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2012)

^ that thing still makes me cringe. Agree with everyone, Randy is not made for PG. Even he himself knows that, he's constantly looking bored and demotivated in his promos and matches.  

I'm running the graveyard shift at work and I'm bored as fuck. thread; give me your fav 5 most underrated matches (any company, not just wwe)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Any match that involved Ken Shamrock .


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGTcetHkk8g[/YOUTUBE]


Match I enjoy when I look back at this now. Ironically, I hated Chris Jericho when he did this (I was such a little jimmy lol) and was just really intimidated by his character. I HATED what he did to Road Dogg lol. And hated how he seemed so damn girly

lol King:

"Well send him to a vet"

"The winner of this match, as due to a disqualification, ROAD DOGG"

*Jericho applies walls of Jericho*

"Well, Road Dogg certainly doesn't look like a winner in my book"

"Look! He got him again! You have to love the tenacity of Chris Jericho"


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2012)

WOOOOW

I seriously think Tensai sandbagged Ryback. Even on SMACKDOWN, it looks like he does nothing to help lift himself on his shoulders. Talk about "Well, he should be strong enough to" nah, that's not even the case. 

Even Brock Lesnar got help from guys lifting themselves up for the F5 (though, sometimes his squatting and lifting were on point, but you guys get the point. 

Though, I still can't tell. Watch the videos yourselves though. Tensai did NOTHING to help himself get on his shoulders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2012)

I loved Jericho's submission move.  When I would use the create a wrestler one No Mercy and Wrestlemania 2000 that finisher would always be on my move set.


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2012)

King: "how about you JR, do you like it doggy style?"




Man havent watched a ken match in eons. will after I finish this

EDIT: Tensai certainly sandbagged, everytime I rewatch it I get more certain. zero assistance. didnt even bother lifting a leg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Lord Hentai should have stayed in Japan dominating the competition : maybe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone remember these types of gimick matches?  How long has it been since a Lions Den was done?

[YOUTUBE]Lc3S7YT5X1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Promo about Ryback and CM Punk for Next raw...


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> WOOOOW
> 
> I seriously think Tensai sandbagged Ryback. Even on SMACKDOWN, it looks like he does nothing to help lift himself on his shoulders. Talk about "Well, he should be strong enough to" nah, that's not even the case.
> 
> Though, I still can't tell. Watch the videos yourselves though. Tensai did NOTHING to help himself get on his shoulders.



I don't why people are surprised that something like this happened. Fat Albert has always been a piss poor worker.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2012)

maybe he thought ryback was asian


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm more surprised WWE had faith and tried to push Albert as a legitimate competitor than i am of him sandbagging.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 3, 2012)

It could of worked they just totally fucked up the angle.  Him coming in and being pissed for being forced to work in japan and destroying anyone who joined the wwe after he left could have been compelling.  Whatev's instead we have him shitting himself while an asian drives him around and then him going limp like a sleeping cat when a juicehead tries to pick him up.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8fyZbSOQYhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It could of worked they just totally fucked up the angle.  Him coming in and being pissed for being forced to work in japan and destroying anyone who joined the wwe after he left could have been compelling.  Whatev's instead we have him shitting himself while an asian drives him around and then him going limp like a sleeping cat when a juicehead tries to pick him up.



I don't know man. it might work a few weeks and then just flop. Albert just doesn't have the personality to keep anything interesting. Plus they seem to be totally against letting him talk which prevents him ever getting the point of that angle off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2012)

Well they are failing with CM Punk...you think they would have had anything for Hentai?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

Lord Hentai, the giant white ninja with poison mist was awesome. He should've been teleporting and shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lord Hentai, the giant white ninja with poison mist was awesome. He should've been teleporting and shit.



Lord Hentai is a damn Samurai !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

Gimmick would've worked if he was a ninja.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 4, 2012)

I thought hentai supposed to be a white Oni 

Super Sentai tried to screw Ryback. At least Ryback hasn't try to use the microphone. Learn from him Shemus. Not talking will help you a lot, fella.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2012)

Let me tell you a story about me grandpappy, fella!


----------



## Judas (Oct 4, 2012)

Or would you like to hear about my nanny with the wart, fella!

>cue that stupid grin on his face when he wraps his arms around another man


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

Random thought.  So Punk lost to Hell No on Monday.  I shudder as I realize had it been Cena...he likely woulda won.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Random thought.  So Punk lost to Hell No on Monday.  I shudder as I realize had it been Cena...he likely woulda won.



He would have lost even with Cena because they're "the tag team champions!".


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you guys think Thuganomics Cena will ever come back? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcPqxstgnQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Like it or hate it, this is far more entertaining then what he is now.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a another possibly hint me be up for the legitimacy of Punk vs. Austin, J.R interviewed them for the upcoming release of WWE 13. The video has since been removed so I didn't get to see it, but from what I hear Stone Cold keeping up kayfabe (unlike other interviews/promos they've done for the game) and him and Punk were really giving each other the business. Saying stuff like "I can beat you in that video game, and I can beat you in real life." We'll have to wait for the video to get re-upped but it sounds promising enough. A good indicator that they're setting the stage and that Punk vs. Austin MAY happen after all. Especially since Punk's little tirade on Austin to J.R on Raw.

Seems a tad far fetched, but it's possible. A man can dream after all.


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a good feeling The Rock vs CM Punk won't be as great as Stone Cold vs CM Punk.

Their personalities go well together feuding wise.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, but with these new developments lately Punk vs. Austin seems a little less far fetched every day.


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2012)

lol on another note. Has Heath Slater grown on anyone else?


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2012)

^ the money that WWE stand to make from it..I wouldn't be surprised if it broke the buy rate record. They know we want it, and they want it. Austin would do it and Punk would leap on it (they can play up how Austin was one of punk's fav and how they met to build it even more) really boils down to how healthy Austin is after his surgery.

I enjoyed the fuck out of Dr. Thug segment.  I wish he would've kept that gimmick going into WWE. He was fucking raw, something Cena has been lacking for so long


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2012)

Austin/Cena>>>Austin/Punk


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a feeling that a match with Austin at Wrestlemania could really help put Punk over too, if the both of them can play out the match well enough.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol on another note. Has Heath Slater grown on anyone else?



I enjoy the heck out of him ever since that 1st legend thing all the way leading up to RAW 1000. He's such a character. It's great becuase he's still not that big that he's pushed into stupid storylines, but he's good enough that he's still plugged into the occasional match and gets some air time.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Austin/Cena>>>Austin/Punk



Please, no. 



everything wrong about this angle


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

ODB and tara in the ring with two twigs.  I'm alright with this.  There is even plot development.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2012)

mow said:


> Please, no.
> 
> 
> 
> everything wrong about this angle



Lol, very funny.


Anyway, watching TNA right now and watching a decent Knock Out match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting, so Bully needs to be a bully if he wants to join the team.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> He would have lost even with Cena because they're "the tag team champions!".


Tee hee, oh you.


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 4, 2012)

mow said:


> everything wrong about this angle



Last night on WWE Main Event Cole was talking about how Punk needs to beat Cena to earn respect because he's a face now. Miz, his broadcast partner, interjected noting that Punk has already beaten Cena four times already. Cole's rebuttal? Silence for 3-4 seconds before Miz changed the subject.

It was hilarious.


----------



## EJ (Oct 4, 2012)

lol dat Miz

I swear to God, Miz needs to get better in the ring. I really want to see him feud with CM Punk. Pretty sure they could put on good matches, and do great promos on one another.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Austin/Cena>>>Austin/Punk



mm naaah, it'll just be Cena sucking Austin's dick and eventually getting "mad" after eating a few stunners.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah if Austin comes back for WM and Rock is also at WM the most brilliant choice for a card is Austin vs Rock one last time. The amount they would draw will double their highest buy rates.


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

bahahahahahahahaha Darc lol.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 5, 2012)

The thing with Austin/Punk is that while I still think it's very unlikely, if Austin does indeed do one final match it's pretty obvious who he wants to face, and if it somehow did happen, they have all the seeds in place to run with it.

Punk is for better or worse going to be one of the main guys for the next couple years, he's not one of those guys who will disappear into the midcard after losing the belt. He's getting an angle with the Rock and maybe Austin in the future as well, that should speak about the investment they've made in him.

Would be great if the Rock did even a short angle with Bryan down the line too, and I don't think that idea's too out there.


Danger Doom said:


> Yeah if Austin comes back for WM and Rock is also at WM the most brilliant choice for a card is Austin vs Rock one last time. The amount they would draw will double their highest buy rates.



For a whole bunch of reasons, no.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The thing with Austin/Punk is that while I still think it's very unlikely, if Austin does indeed do one final match it's pretty obvious who he wants to face, and if it somehow did happen, they have all the seeds in place to run with it.
> 
> Punk is for better or worse going to be one of the main guys for the next couple years, he's not one of those guys who will disappear into the midcard after losing the belt. He's getting an angle with the Rock and maybe Austin in the future as well, that should speak about the investment they've made in him.
> 
> ...



 I just hope it does not devolve into what Rock and Cena did. Keep it light and funny and best storyline since JBL/HBK or Jericho/HBK or Undertaker/HBK 1.


----------



## Mantux31 (Oct 5, 2012)

Smackdown spoilers anywhere?
too lazy watching a boring ass show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

The fact is that's the truth is Austin and Rock ever wrestle on the same PPV it will be that rivalry the people want.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The fact is that's the truth is Austin and Rock ever wrestle on the same PPV it will be that rivalry the people want.



The rivalry has been done to death. Another match between the two 10 years later would just be overdoing it at this point, wouldn't bring anything new to the table and would do nothing for the business.

I rather they feud with young talent.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

That last Wrestlemania match they did should not of happened. I mean it was amazing, but no where as intense as the one before that. 

The Rock vs Stone Cold would be perfect as a way to put the AE in the coffin. I wouldn't mind it launching the next step of super stars into a path of glory and saying "Wrestling's past is over".

But it's been over done. The best we can hope for and what's best for business is that The Rock and Stone Cold put people like CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan over.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2012)

No no, no to Rock vs DB  / Rock vs Austin! The correct WM should be:

Austin vs Punk
Brock vs DB (Three Stages of Hell)
Rock vs .... I have no idea.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

DB making Brock Lesnar tap would be so damn great. 

Although, I still want to see The Rock redeem himself for losing to Brock at Survivor Series.

EDIT:

or was it Summerslam?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Because clearly Austin will be working with the finest within Drunk.


[IMG="http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-900RYBwZCTk/UFvRwTNOshI/AAAAAAAAGic/1-FAgq5QfG0/s1600/cm+punk+moonsault.gif"]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-900RYBwZCTk/UFvRwTNOshI/AAAAAAAAGic/1-FAgq5QfG0/s1600/cm+punk+moonsault.gif[/Img]


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2012)

Is that interview with CM Punk and Stone Cold up anywhere? It was the one promoting WWE n and teasing a match with them, I haven't seen it, just heard about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2012)

mow said:


> Please, no.
> 
> 
> 
> everything wrong about this angle



funny and true about how stupid the WWE is right now.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2012)

Darc said:


> Is that interview with CM Punk and Stone Cold up anywhere? It was the one promoting WWE n and teasing a match with them, I haven't seen it, just heard about it.



Link removed

You can download  it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2012)

dat CM Drunk moonsault


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

We should do a CM Drunk Moonsault respect thread  ( stole the idea btw )


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> *That last Wrestlemania match they did should not of happened. I mean it was amazing, but no where as intense as the one before that. *
> 
> The Rock vs Stone Cold would be perfect as a way to put the AE in the coffin. I wouldn't mind it launching the next step of super stars into a path of glory and saying "Wrestling's past is over".
> 
> But it's been over done. The best we can hope for and what's best for business is that The Rock and Stone Cold put people like CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan over.



 It was not suppose to be. It was to be the end to their rivalry and Austin's send off. Rock needed to win at least one of those WM confrontations.



mow said:


> No no, no to Rock vs DB  / Rock vs Austin! The correct WM should be:
> 
> Austin vs Punk
> Brock vs DB (Three Stages of Hell)
> Rock vs .... I have no idea.



 Rock vs Undertaker. I mean why the hell not? Either he ends the streak which will probably cause rage or Undertaker adds the most prominent victory to his streak.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The fact is that's the truth is Austin and Rock ever wrestle on the same PPV it will be that rivalry the people want.


The last time they ran that match, it was on one of the lowest-drawing WMs ever.



Flow said:


> The Rock vs Stone Cold would be perfect as a way to put the AE in the coffin. I wouldn't mind it launching the next step of super stars into a path of glory and saying "Wrestling's past is over".


Attitude's been dead for more than a decade. Only morons living in the past like to pretend that it's relevant in this day and age.

Moving on... It almost amazes me how gullible Sting is even after 30+ years in the business. I wonder if TNA actually has the balls to NOT make Bully the leader of Aces and 8s.Man, when the hell are they gonna put Roode's instrumental theme on iTunes or something? It's one the best themes in wrestling period now. I fucking hate King Mo, so him being added to Roode/Storm is like a kick in the nuts.

Saw Doug Williams trying to sell the arm injury on Twitter saying that Ion "illegally posted me and took liberties with the hold". Actually wouldn't shock me if Ion did legit hurt him with how fucking sloppy he is.

Have to say that this BFG card is so uninspired. Sure some of the matches look good on paper, but there's just nothing to really get excited about.

Also, Flow, Brock/Rock was at SummerSlam in case you were still wondering.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The last time they ran that match, it was on one of the lowest-drawing WMs ever.



 It was?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2012)

That was when they did the switch from blackbox to digital cable, so less homes were able to order WM that year.


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was when they did the switch from blackbox to digital cable, so less homes were able to order WM that year.



Yeah I thought it was something like this, glad that bullshit was put to rest early.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh so one of the lowest ratings because of BS.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

The more you know, so your ass isn't in yo head


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

That was one of the best WM ever. Go rewatched that you will see huge pops were happening for that match.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

My point was that the match shouldnt had been done. But everyone during that time was under the assumption that was stone colds last match so it's understandable.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

This retarded shitmus has to talk bad of DB to make a feud with someone else, even DB already let go of that shit 

DB all year : being champion, drop Aj, punk feud, kane feud, tag team champion.

Shitmus all year: being invincible boring champion, the end.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Actually Sheamus was pretty straight in that promo.

This Monday was terrible. 

Is it foreshadowing a heel turn from him or..?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Sheamus has been the worst champion in like the last 13 years. Well would have if David Arquett was never a champion.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sheamus has been the worst champion in like the last 13 years.



Yeah, no. **


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL

Ryback vs Punk so damn early or? Was that just a random commercial.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, no. **



 Yeah...yeah. I enjoyed Miz's run way more then this one. I long for the days of Swagger's reign. Dolph's 5 minute reign inspired better reaction then this one. I hope Big Show beats Sheamus at HIAC. His worst reign still trumps Sheamus's current reign. If I had to choose between Borton and Sheamus right now god forgive me I would choose Borton.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah...yeah. I enjoyed Miz's run way more then this one. I long for the days of Swagger's reign. Dolph's 5 minute reign inspired better reaction then this one. I hope Big Show beats Sheamus at HIAC. His worst reign still trumps Sheamus's current reign. If I had to choose between Borton and Sheamus right now god forgive me I would choose Borton.



To say he is generally the worst Champion is a bold claim. Out of all the title holders in the last 13 years, you honestly think he's the worst?

I'm not even a fan of his title reign, but that's a bold claim.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2012)

Outside of David Arquett yes yes he is. Name me just one other person.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

Rolf, they feed Ryback with a skinny guy, so he can lift him with no problem.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Randy Orton (his last current reign and others for the sake of it), Rob Van Dam, 

Goldust, Albert, Lance Storm, Test, Santino, 


Though if you mean WHC, that's a different story. It's not so much the wrestlers fault, the bookings sucked. Using that logic, CM Punk's reign is _bleaker _than JBL's reign.


EDIT: Never mind. CM Punk had better matches than Sheamus. Just the feuds for both just....eh


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Rolf, they feed Ryback with a skinny guy, so he can lift him with no problem.



Sandbagging brah, look at both matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2012)

What was the point of Ryback staring down Punk if he doesn't even interact with him on Smackdown?

lol at Arnold owning Dolph. I think this is a losing battle for Dolph. Should pick a lesser star to twitter war with.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2012)

For all those thinking wwe will ever turn Cena heel or take him out of the title picture here is your reality check 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUa-hGk_czU[/YOUTUBE]

also


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wait, has Punk been on Smackdown? lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wait, has Punk been on Smackdown? lol



Yes, with Heyman, and they are looking for dolphin ziggler. I like how Cm punk evades the Ryback feud.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler vs Punk.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

Blonde Punk WTF. rolfg. Kurt Cobain too much?


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I actually want to get that DVD. lol


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2012)

Either that commercial is old....unmasked Kane and no DBD, or . . . good work Bourne?  





VastoLorDae said:


> Outside of David Arquett yes yes he is. Name me just one other person.


The not so great khali?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, no. **



I'll honestly agree to that. I know Sheamus is shitty, folks, but lets not forget that the Great Khali actually held on to the WHC before.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 5, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Either that commercial is old....unmasked Kane and no DBD, or . . . good work Bourne?
> The not so great khali?



there was a new one they played tonight with the same ending


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

Shemus finaly "lost" one match lol.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 5, 2012)

Del Rorton. Fusion dance.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OH MY FUCKING GOD :rofl


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Link removed
> 
> You can download  it.



Punk *extends his hand to shake*: May the best man win
Austin *shakes*: I sure as hell would.

I came :amazed



Spartan1337 said:


> I'll honestly agree to that. I know Sheamus is shitty, folks, but lets not forget that the Great Khali actually held on to the WHC before.



_thank _you


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2012)

I love Big show's interpretation of a "spear"


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2012)

lol sheamus sure is looking like the heel in this feud.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol that's what I'm saying. He just proves to be a bigger dick all the damn time


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol that's what I'm saying. He just proves to be a bigger dick all the damn time



Can't wait for when Show knocks his ass out. The bully!


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm all for that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2012)

Big Show gonna use his sage chakra punch to fuck up bully Sheamus.


----------



## EJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe the Great Khali trained Show while he was backstage to use that technique.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2012)

So WWF is trying to make a Benoit out of Daniel Bryan? 

And you people disagree to the idea of making an Eddie out of Santino..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *So WWF is trying to make a Benoit out of Daniel Bryan?*
> 
> And you people disagree to the idea of making an Eddie out of Santino..



It could work. He seems good in the ring and has the technical skills down. He can probably end up even better than Benoit since he's better on the mic and has good charisma. Only thing he's lacking is the badass presence Benoit brought. 

Who the hell compared Santino to Eddie Guerrero? LOL


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, Chris Benoit's character had a presence in which it was just straight utter badass in the ring.

He sold so damn perfectly too. Not too much, but when he screamed and shrieked on the floor it was so damn believable.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

On another note, Dolph Ziggler can actually can last on the mic pretty well. 

He just needs to get rid of Vicky. I don't like the fact she's used to help him get heat. I have nothing against her person, or her acting. It's just that Dolph needs to like....get his own personality in check.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> He just needs to get rid of Vicky. I don't like the fact she's used to help him get heat. I have nothing against her person, or her acting.



I'll be very happy the moment they release her. If ever. Old sly cow must play well with the politics of the company.


----------



## Judas (Oct 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I'll honestly agree to that. I know Sheamus is shitty, folks, but lets not forget that the Great Khali actually held on to the WHC before.



Fucking this.

I was actually happy to see Batista win it from him in Unforgiven.



mow said:


> I love Big show's interpretation of a "spear"



>Run
>Trip
>Mow down anyone who happens to be in the way


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82bfkvmsnvg[/YOUTUBE]


I must go now. My planet needs me.


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> It could work. He seems good in the ring and has the technical skills down. He can probably end up even better than Benoit since he's better on the mic and has good charisma.* Only thing he's lacking is the badass presence Benoit brought. *
> 
> Who the hell compared Santino to Eddie Guerrero? LOL



Making brock tap out would solve this 



Judas said:


> >Run
> >Trip
> >Mow down anyone who happens to be in the way



I know dude, it's so horrifically terrible it went full circle into being awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2012)

Man, Hardy really helped MAKE Punk.  It's been so long, that I almost forget.  Too bad WWE unmade him like ...what 3 times according to this thing?
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VTi1Jh2HaEs[/YOUTUBE]


LOL Kofi.   Please be above and beyond tag teaming by now.  I mean, your belt with Punk looked WAAAAY better.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 6, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> It could work. *He seems good in the ring* and has the technical skills down. He can probably end up even better than Benoit since he's better on the mic and has good charisma. Only thing he's lacking is the badass presence Benoit brought.
> 
> Who the hell compared Santino to Eddie Guerrero? LOL




Biggest understatement i've seen lately. Bryan is probably the best in-ring worker in the world.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know about in the world. But his athletic ability, enthusiasm, drive, and how he seems that he could make any angle he's put in work MAKES him one of the top in the WWE in my opinion.

I would SERIOUSLY consider dropping the WWE if they decided to do away with him after awhile. But like DB even said in a promo, in this company you earn things, deserve is a different category. 

But even saying this, he has EARNED the right to be pushed as a major star. I seriously want to see him feud with Punk in the future. I'm glad the WWE didn't milk them too much this year. I hope they explore more into this after they are both completely over.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 6, 2012)

The thing with DB is that I want to see them make him more of a badass submission artist, instead of just having the NO! lock make it so that he can make people tap with a variety of submission holds so that you never know when he might put someone away.  I think if they booked him well Bryan could have that badass demeanor that Benoit had.  A good example of this would be during his match with Sheamus earlier in the year after WM in the 2 out of 3 match.   He was vicious in that match.

I've always thought DB is more similar to Angle myself, in how he can play the comedic character as well as the more intense version of Bryan.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep.

I just hope that he doesn't become second to Benoit or Kurt Angle. I want Daniel Bryan to be Daniel Bryan. When I look back and think of him, I'm sure not just me want to feel like "Oh yeah, him? He reminded me of a mixture between Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle"

I want to be like "Yeah, that was fucking Daniel Bryan"


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFP4LE3tGEU&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]



OH MY FUCKING GOD



You see, this is how you KNOW the WWE holds back what they say on the damn mic.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yep.
> 
> I just hope that he doesn't become second to Benoit or Kurt Angle. I want Daniel Bryan to be Daniel Bryan. When I look back and think of him, I'm sure not just me want to feel like "Oh yeah, him? He reminded me of a mixture between Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle"
> 
> I want to be like "Yeah, that was fucking Daniel Bryan"



Well said, I agree completely with everything.  It's not bad to take elements from other wrestlers, but in the end you have to add your own mark as well.  I think Bryan is doing that fairly well, he just needs to be pushed at the right time against the right people.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, we've been knowing this for a while. This just makes it more apparent, sadly.


----------



## mow (Oct 7, 2012)

watching this makes me sad because I end up thinking of how much more epic Y2J vs Punk wouldve been


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

I mean how fucked up lol...

"Brian is so ugly he has to get completely drunk before he can"

lol that's the first time I've heard something like that. 

They should of let CM Punk and Chris Jericho go at each others throats while feuding. None of that sensitive "YOUR FATHER WAS A"

or whatever. Would of loved for Chris Jericho to get at least one win over Punk, even if that meant holding the champion for about two months. I REALLY think they can diss out a great feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, and it was around that time where WWE was kind of letting up on the content. I mean Rock was calling people bitches left and right around the Road to WM.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Not to mention, he jobbed to Dolph Ziggler right before his break. But still, he was kayfabe injured so it wasn't so bad. he made him tap the PPV prior to.

But I was just watching his documentary on Netflix the other day. Chris Jercho had no problem being carried out of the ring that one time when he was kayfabe fired by Eric Bischoff. People came up to him and asked him "How could you let this company do this to you?"

Was a bro and stated he had no problem with it because that's what consisted with his character. being comical

I think he's accepted the fact that his role is to put midcarders/guys with potential over. And everyone respects that.

It fucking sucks, would of loved to see Chris Jericho get into better feuds....besides team with Big Show. lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree that Jericho would be a better champion, but I think he is ok with just pushing the new guys (whatever the fuck mid carder means). He already become the first undisputed champion, so that's the higher.

-----------------------------------------
I don't like any of the current champions. But the alternative could be worse, cena as wwe champion for the 123343 time and santino again as us champion? ugh. 

edit: oh lol i like team hell no as champions. Eve...kinda, i still would prefer Kaytlin to be the champion.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Still think he should of gotten a win over CM Punk lol.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omYC2fI87ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Oct 7, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omYC2fI87ik[/YOUTUBE]



They spend most of the time hugging each other, like team hug it out, i guess is not that diferent than wrestling  

Well i hope Batista returns after a while to wwe, like Lesnar. With a new submission move. Like the Camorra lock. At least he would become more technical from there, dunno.


----------



## Darc (Oct 7, 2012)

Did they find BAUTISTAS opponent at a bar or something? That was fucking awful and looked fake as hell


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Chubby cheese cakes vs batista


----------



## ovanz (Oct 7, 2012)

Darc said:


> Did they find BAUTISTAS opponent at a bar or something? That was fucking awful and looked fake as hell



Well i had never seen a UFC match or whatever that is, so i wasn't sure if the other guy was someone dunno important or with a lot of victories. 

So Batista is getting the Ryback treatment? Fighting fodders? Anyway he needed a victory for his debut.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 7, 2012)

Darc said:


> Did they find BAUTISTAS opponent at a bar or something? That was fucking awful and looked fake as hell



They probably picked out an opponent that's most suitable for Batista... The guy can't really handle the really tough fellas.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 7, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omYC2fI87ik[/YOUTUBE]



This is the "real"sport, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

I mean....really?

Look at how poorly it's executed. I know a lot of submission holds look terrible but damn.


----------



## mow (Oct 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> I mean....really?
> 
> Look at how poorly it's executed. I know a lot of submission holds look terrible but damn.



my fav is when he places it on Punk, and you can so clearly see that he doesn't even have his hands around his throat, it's so fucking wretched. 

Batista's opponent...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omYC2fI87ik[/YOUTUBE]



Man, Tensai has really let himself go.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 7, 2012)

The most interesting thing about that Bautista fight was when it looked like his opponent was going to have his shorts pulled down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

Representing Jab Fitness? ROFL. WTF? 

And Shena's STF is a disrespect to all the other guys who used the submission hold.
It's like Shena just wraps his arms around his opponent's ears and covers them so the guy would not hear the insults from the crowd. And then Shena just flex his muscles to make it look real


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena hurts himself doing it that way.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2012)

I think i remember them giving Lesnar and Lashley fat out of shape opponents for their first MMA fights too. Wish they'd stop doing that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2012)

hhhhhmmmmm


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

lol

Are people now starting to comment on CM Punk's baggy eyes. 

CM Punk needs to be trained by Super Cena. He will teach him to never be tired, and to never give up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

What's wrong with having baggy eyes and beer belly?? He's CM DRUNK for fucks sake.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 7, 2012)

Inb4 Masked Punk returns to hide his baggy eyes. 

I dunno if Punk is the workhorse like they're saying, sure he is the champion, but Shemus is becoming the chena 2, and seems DB is increasing every week. 
-----------

So Swagger quit the company or he took a time off to develop a diferent gimmick like Warret did? I was bored of the olimpic gimmick anyway, make him i dunno less of a jobber at least lol.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have the WWE champion, you are putting in work. You are showing up at interviews, broadcast, promotions, etc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2012)

If he has been doing that I have not been noticing. Not helping that WWE is poorly poorly putting his face out there.


----------



## EJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Well...Idk

Never really taken backstage or "behind the scenes" lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2012)

You do not need to be.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk just ain't got no endurance. Its why Beth left him.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont know if someone here linked it or I just stumbled on it on YT. but WWE Legends of Wrestling is REALLY REALLY good. There is the occasional pandering and you can see some hints of ego here and there, but the show is terrific. The panel members are always characters and they always have good stories to tell. Seeing the curtain lifted and learning a little bit more about the history of wrestling is such a treat. Cant rec it enough


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince: Okay guys since Attitude Era is over lets pick up the pace but lets keep it clean my wife got an election to win.
Creative: Lets put all our efforts in building one guy to be the face of the company that way we dont have to worry about the rest of the roster.
Vince: Brilliant!



8 years Later:

Shena is out of commission, Boreton has prior commitment and Punk is all they have. 

Gotta love dat foresight.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

So....I saw what MAY be the yearly salary minimums for the roster.  Not paying WWE a damn cent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So....I saw what MAY be the yearly salary minimums for the roster.  Not paying WWE a damn cent.



Where did you find it? Was it the 2008 list?


----------



## Judas (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

lol


:

dawwwww


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Soooooo

it's obvious The Rock is going to face CM Punk at the Royal Rumble or in the near future.

He took a damn GTS and that's the last we saw from him.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol
> 
> 
> :
> ...



Gotta love that jesus glow affect in this photo.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I know right.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Where did you find it? Was it the 2008 list?


Found it at WF, looking for source...


*Spoiler*: __ 



".......The original forum post is in bold and like unionx suggested, take however much from it that you want. We feel it's legit, although slightly rough in places."

Hey guys, just got this from my contact after pressing him for more information lol! He clarified that Punk?s contract length is actually 2 years and not 7 as first though, the confusing coming from the fact that he was told that Punk had been with WWE for 7 years.

Note 1: WWE can apparently increase the downside of a wrestlers contract, however there are many variables surrounding this, which we have not been made aware of. WWE can also make ammendments at any time to perks. The only thing they cannot reduce or take away is a wrestlers downside.

Note 2: Every wrestler is subject to a 90 day no-compete clause following a contract release. This doesn?t apply should their contract expire. The no-compete clause applies only to major promotions and released performers are allowed to resume work on the non-televised indies. WWE can immediately re-sign a released wrestler if they so choose, as they are not subject to their own clause

Note 3: It?s believed that Brock Lesnar takes home just over $4.5 million in downside. His contract is for one year and WWE pays for him to travel first class, whether that be commercial or private. They pay for him to stay in top hotels and he is the only contracted performer to be allowed to accept (or retain in Lesnar?s case) and display third party sponsorships. As part of Brock?s contract, WWE can only use him for a maximum of 38 appearances.

Alberto Del Rio: $675,000 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in 2010)

Big Show: $1,050,000 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option - 10 year contract (signed in late 2007)

Brodus Clay: $170,000 downside - 2 year contract

Christian: $595,000 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract

CM Punk: $1,220,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 3.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 2 year contract (original contract was from 2006-2011, Punk?s new contact is actually a 2 year contract that was signed around three or four weeks prior to the famous pipe bomb angle last year.)

Cody Rhodes: $494,500 downside - 3 year contract

Daniel Bryan: $620,470 downside - 3 year contract

*Darren Young: $80,145 downside - 3 year contract*

David Otunga: $152,419 downside - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in 
mid-2011)

Dolph Ziggler: $540,230 downside - 3 year contract

*Heath Slater: $90,525 downside - 3 year contract
*
Jack Swagger: $319,000 downside - 3 year contract (believed to have signed in early 2010)

*Jinder Mahal: $75,000 downside - 3 year contract
*
John Cena: $2,750,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation/receives an additional 6.25% bonus for high merchandise sales - 10 year contract (believed to have signed in late 2005)

Kane: $905,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 5 year contract (signed in 2008)

*Kofi Kingston: $254,200 downside - 3 year contract*

Mark Henry: $877,000 downside/first class travel - 10 year contract

R Truth: $475,200 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)

Randy Orton: $1,600,500 downside/allocated a personal touring bus/first class travel arrangements paid for, when bus travel is not an option/receives an additional 2.2% bonus for high merchandise sales - 10 year contract (signed in 2009)

Rey Mysterio: $985,000 downside/first class travel arrangements/receives an additional 4% bonus for high merchandise sales - 5 year contract (signed in 2010)

Sheamus: $1,000,000 downside/first class travel arrangements - 7 year contract (signed in 2011)

Sin Cara: $750,000 downside - 3 year contract

Tensai: $520,000 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2012)

The Great Khali: $974,000 downside - 5 year contract (signed in 2011, I asked my source about this, having been surprised at the amount myself. There is no mistake! Khali receives this amount, regardless of his wrestling performances. Much of this has to do with his ambassadorial work in India and southern Asia.)

The Miz: $712,000 downside/first class travel - 5 year contract (believed to have signed in late 2010)

*Zack Ryder: $135,050 downside/receives an additional 1.5% bonus for high merchandise sales - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)*

*Alicia Fox: $72,520 downside - 3 year contract
*
AJ Lee: $104,300 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2012 )

Beth Phoenix: $112,500 downside/first class travel - 3 year contract (signed in 2009)

Eve: $109,475 downside/first class travel - 5 year contract (signed in 2010)

Layla: $86,450 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)

*Natalya Neidhart: $74,410 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)
*
Booker T: $477,375 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 3 year contract (signed in 2011)

Jerry Lawler: $500,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation/allowed to make independent appearances - 5 year contract

Matt Striker: $164,000 downside - 3 year contract (signed in 2010)

Michael Cole: $549,000 downside/first class travel and accommodation - 5 year contract 
(signed in 2011)

- Un-contracted performers, can only remain on a per-appearance agreement for a maximum of 30 days, before WWE must offer them a contract or cease business with them for an undisclosed period of time. This is primarily down to regulations that the government has placed upon companies such as WWE - although WWE has found some loopholes.

- Technically, all WWE performers are independent contracters (this is what I was talking about when it came to loopholes), this allows WWE a greater flexibility when it comes to talent. WWE doesn't have to give a performer notice if they are being released, they can just tell them and that performer will then leave the employ of WWE on the same day.

- We did some more digging into the Legends contracts. Under a legends deal, personalities are strictly forbidden from doing business with companies such as TNA, they are however free to appear for any unbroadcast independent events, but must seek approval for any broadcast events. Legends don't typically recieve a downside, although some of them are salaried as "consultants", as gestures of good will from WWE - which likes to take care of some of it's veterans.

- If an employee (ALL WWE employees are subject to random testing) has two wellness strikes, and receives a third, they are automatically released from their contract and cannot be re-signed by WWE for at least one year following the release. If they are re-signed, they will return with two wellness strikes against them. To our knowledge, this scenario has yet to occur.

- The typical PPV bonus figures, at a B-show can be around $800-$3000 for a dark match performer, -$1000-10,000 for a performer on the undercard and anything up to $20,000 for a main event performer. It all depends on how well the PPV does. At Wrestlemania, a main eventer can easily make a 6 figure bonus.


And here I thought TNA was bad.  Guess it's just par.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

CENA AND PUNK ARE STACKED


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Great Khali has WAAAAAAAAY too much on his contract. It should be like 95,000$.

If it's true, then Brock Lesnar's contract is easily first class. God damn this guy asked for a lot, but he's apparently not a fan of the work ethic in the WWE, so I'm not that surprised his contract is like this.

Cena and Punk making dem MILLIONS OF DOLLAS.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

One half of MILLIONS OF DOLLAS is only making 80,145.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

lol at christian making the least out of all the veterans.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

jesus, that's ridiculous!

Vince is in Raw tonight to give the State of the WWE address. I worry.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

It's fucking stupid. MMA is taking over. And we have Vince thinking it's ok to cater to his wife...

I mean. Would you guys do the same? The love of your life running for office? Regardless, it sucks balls for us.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmm... Interesting question, Flow. 

In Vince's position I'd merely just give her a sufficient amount of funds to go with a decent campaign. Other than that, she'd be on her own.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

We aren't going to have another "IMPACT GOLDEN ERA" unless TNA seriously starts to up the WWE. I'm willing to bet a lot of people don't watch it because of the way it's set to where not a lot of people seem to be in the audience.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Hmm... Interesting question, Flow.
> 
> In Vince's position I'd merely just give her a sufficient amount of funds to go with a decent campaign. Other than that, she'd be on her own.



Imagine seeing people criticize her position due to things you've done in the past, and continue to do....

So yeah I can see why Vince has done what he did. It STILL sucks balls for us though.

If only he did what you said you would do.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> We aren't going to have another "IMPACT GOLDEN ERA" unless TNA seriously starts to up the WWE. I'm willing to bet a lot of people don't watch it because of the way it's set to where not a lot of people seem to be in the audience.



Probably will never happen. I think it took WCW several years before they were able to become serious threats for the WWF. TNA has been around since 2002. Its just never going to happen.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

I still have high hopes!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Hard boos right from the start.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

2 mins in and I'm already sleepy. Sigh.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

wow....this is your hero flow?


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

fuck off cena. fuck off.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Nobody laughed to that awful goat joke.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

chena will joke.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Huh... Away from comp right now lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

lol he hit his face with the micrphone right? or the microphone also hate him? lol i understand microphone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol, well we go from Cena giving a promo to a Ryback feeding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

putting hold on 3 games(pokemon black 2, resident evil 6, borderlands 2) right now just to see this.. better not disappoint


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol Khris. All those games suck like this promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol Khris. All those games suck like this promo



you beggin for a neggin? 

so far; we have cena talking about man nipples and.. oh wait; rosa mendes.. loving this raw already :sanji


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Goldberg chants.... Clone on the ring..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2012)

Well there went that tag team.  Honestly, was it their turn to be on the feeding list.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

So this 2 guys together weight less than lord hentai, inb4 hentai wanted to screw Ry.

That video of wwe13' of the rock and austin fighting > anything that's gonna happen on Raw. You know it wo wo wohuh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

i swear i am hearing "Goldberg Clone.. Goldberg Clone.."


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Man, Cena putting over the locker room like he was HHH


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

Cancer could sell "Rise Above Cena" right about now and I'd buy it.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

I just notice this thread title change, i don't know what it's the reference.

Oh fuck this shit, mute and hope he will lose.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

And with a fall on 2 sacks of potatos Ryback has burried the tag team divison.  yip yip yip what it do


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

ovanz said:


> So this 2 guys together weight less than lord hentai, inb4 hentai wanted to screw Ry.
> 
> That video of wwe13' of the rock and austin fighting > anything that's gonna happen on Raw. You know it wo wo wohuh?



Goddamn that game looks so dated. They should have had a new engine years ago.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

JBL is classic on commentary.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope truth hits brodus in the head with the water bottle of death


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Little jimmy got a erection uh?

Thank you Vince.

edit: i retire my thanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn, JBL is letting Brodus have it with the insults.  


What in the world is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Goddamn that game looks so dated. They should have had a new engine years ago.



remembers No Mercy and HCTP *sigh*

EDIT: holy shit.. Vince

EDIT2: dafuq?


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

ugh what the fuck is this shit!!!!


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

JBL is the only reason I'm watching.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh god Vince fucked up the name of his own company the whole world is fucked proper


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

I was really expecting the Rhode Scholars to stop that nonsense.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope someone just summon the phoenix force or this is gonna be boring as fuck  

Chena already did his crappy joke, ryback was feeded, fat bastard danced. 

DB and Kane (and Dat doctor shelby) could save this maybe. And maybe some dat kaitlyn/AJ lesbian tension scenes.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Dance minorities . . . dance.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

VINCE STRUT


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait what's going on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

shitjustgotreal.gif


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Inb4 they mute punk microphone.

Punk i facepalm at your clothes. He stopped using his white tshirt with best in the world.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

A gts to vince is the only thing that could salvage this show


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Pimping ass yellow.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> A gts is the only thing that could salvage this show



Stunner into gts. Yes.

god damn I love you JBL


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

He looks like a banana with that shirt.....I might buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince vs. Stone Cold Wannabe #3290583902458


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

That is an ugly t-shirt.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

That is a such an ugly tshirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

GTS: gotta trash (dat) shirt


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

not as cool as the ice cream bar shirt but I like it


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck-adactyls..............

i see what Vince did there


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Dat Heyman, playing a perfect silent hypeman.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Even most superheroes won't consider wearing most of the weird clothes the wwe stars wear.


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

damn he's going in LOL


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

CM Punk: Maybe I will do the same thing that i did the last year... mainly because i suck and so do the writers!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk's beard looks wierd..........the hell is up with that


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

30 minutes in and you guys are all ready complaining that almost nothing can save it?

You guys fucking serious?!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk: atention whore

Chena: just whore

Vince: PIMP.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

You're the best at rehearsing the same speech for 2 months


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Stone Cold bashing time.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

yes....keep planting the seeds....yes


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

I like how Vince didn't mention Hogan lol "ups, can't mention him, he is in tna, money saved!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

damn.. punk pipe-bombing 

U mad?


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

Stop bitching, this is awesome


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah ck


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

THIS IS STRAIGHT SHOOTIN', BROTHER!


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> 30 minutes in and you guys are all ready complaining that almost nothing can save it?
> 
> You guys fucking serious?!



Man, those 30 mins just siphoned all the fun out of me and almost made me want to switch off and go to bed. This tho, is starting to interest me the fuck again!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

ah, here we go ryback to save Vince


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Dear Vince, stay away from the ring


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

Another heart attack on the way.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 8, 2012)

Austin incoming in 2 hours


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman: don't do it. He is gonna weird sell all your moves and fake stunners!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

punk pipe-bomb drop lol


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Business has just picked up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2012)

HHH. One of the greats.

Vince trolling.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Man oh man do I love Angry McMahon, kick his ass Vinnie Mac.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Skip Sheffield needs to fuck off


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryback coming in for the save.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

I like how the exact state of the wwe is "???"


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2012)

Cut off at Austin lol

Try to make people hate punk by getting to face vince.  Side with Heyman and insult the commentator that people liked least weeks back (lawler).

I know he is getting boo'd by many but he is also still Getting cheered a lot too.  Face it the WWE should acknowledge the fan division between the elder fans and younger and make it the center piece of the story line.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

if Punk moonsaults vince the only way Ryback is saving him is if he knows how to put in a trach tube


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Skip Sheffield needs to fuck off



FEED ME underweight wrestlers so I can lift them with no problem MORE!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahaha SMACK!


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

people in here doubting the Sharing master Ryback for the CM Cunt!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince: you want action! you want the best against the best! you want champions take on all comers.. so, i will put my 90 year old self in a match tonight :sanji


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Shozan said:


> people in here doubting the Sharing master Ryback for the CM Cunt!



 Yeah that was exactly what I was thinking too


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince was bitchslaped by a giant bannana, the script is improving


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Vince was bitchslaped by a giant bannana, the script is improving



InB4 MiderT makes a promo here..


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

All my money on Woi.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Why make Wade Barrett job to Sheamus?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Shocked to see a match that I WANT to cheer Sheamus in.  I still can't, but this is the right direction.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Please win Wade


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Hell in a cell: frutty plebbles vs giant bannana, that match is gonna b delicious.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

lol Wade didn't even get in the ring yet.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Hell in a cell: frutty plebbles vs giant bannana, that match is gonna b delicious.


And Seamus for a balanced breakfast of unifying the belts?


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

Wade will win via DQ


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh god Show why?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

zomg run away wade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

JB-fucking-L


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> And Seamus for a balanced breakfast of unifying the belts?



No fella, if Shena = fruity pebbles, and Drunk = giant banana, then Shemus = milk.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2012)

> Shemaus is one of the greatest WHC of all time

no.

JBL is mint. fucking mint.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Dat Big Show pleased face.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> And Seamus for a balanced breakfast of unifying the belts?



*Spoiler*: __ 








Either i'm hungry or this shit remind me a lot of foods.

Prime time = team KFC
Misterio/withcara = team Burrito
Chena = frutty Pebbles
Punk = giant bannana
Shemus = Lucky Charms
Vicky guerrero = mcdonald burger
JR = BBQ sauce

Oh and fucking Ryback, everytime talking about being Feed 

This whole show has hidden messages for buying food ;(


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2012)

IT BEGINS


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> IT BEGINS


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

At least wasn't Big slow who interfered


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

good match.. should've had much more hype and put on a PPV..



Gilgamesh said:


> IT BEGINS


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Wade leaves with no brogue kicks on his face. Good.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> IT BEGINS



OH SHI-


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

YES 

WADE DIDNT JOB

AND LOL THAT FUCKING JBL


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

YES FUCK YES

STONE COLD VS PUNK CONFIRMED


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

lol Cole can't handle the awesomenes that is JBL + JR. Go, go back to josh matthews lol.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

I think they should have three announcers. Michael Cole a realistic tweener, a face, and heel JBL. I can dig it


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince falls into a coma 3.0


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

STONE COLD SHOULD ENTER THE ARENA DRIVING HIS MONSTER TRUCK


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

You know what would be awesome lol?

If Shane comes out to help Vince


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> You know what would be awesome lol?
> 
> If Shane comes out to help Vince



HERE COMES THE MONEEEEEEY! HERE COMES THE MONEY.

HOLLA HOLLA, DOLLA DOLLA.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk vs the mcmahon family (vince, shane, steph, linda) why? because Austin already did that.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> You know what would be awesome lol?
> 
> If Shane comes out to help Vince



I want to believe.


awwww shit here comes Tonio


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

Claudio vs. Kidd... give them 10 mins and it would be the match of the night... not going to happen!


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> IT BEGINS





*MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

Hulk Hogan will save vince when he comes down to the ring and stabs punk in the eye with his penis


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> HERE COMES THE MONEEEEEEY! HERE COMES THE MONEY.
> 
> HOLLA HOLLA, DOLLA DOLLA.



And he comes out doing that shuffle/run while running backwards and sideways



LOL

DID HE REALLY HOLD THE US CHAMPIONSHIP UPSIDE DOWN!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> You know what would be awesome lol?
> 
> If Shane comes out to help Vince



Mcmahon family + Austin vs. CM Drunk w/ Heyman and Banana. Match of Year folks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

1.AM.THE.UNITED.STATES.CHAMPION!! 2183128937189 times.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

> Steve AustinVerified ‏@steveaustinBSR
> @bucky4everyone If the sumbitch was trying to get my attention, it worked. I ain't flying under no bogus PG ass rating, either.



MY BODY IS READY


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

great match!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

They should just give these two a ppv match.

Great Swiss Death as always.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

God that finisher looks so damn gay


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

Tyson Kidd looking great in a match again....

Vince why the hell wont you do something with this man?!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> God that finisher looks so damn gay



But its so original and looks like it hurts.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> God that finisher looks so damn gay



Why? he is just grabing the other dude crotch 

But he is strong he lifted boringsaur last week.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Tyson Kidd looking great in a match again....
> 
> Vince why the hell wont you do something with this man?!



Pretty sure he can't cut a promo. 

Like a more trimmed down athletic RVD basically.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> God that finisher looks so damn gay



[YOUTUBE]UtMTMm8gz_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

what hurts the most in that finisher is the bigass nipples of Cesaro hitting the back of the rival!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

That shirt would be so sweet to wear if it wasn't for the back. It makes you look like a cunt(perfect for ziggler).


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> God that finisher looks so damn gay



So AJ Styles is gay too???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

Ricardo: "Aplaudanle a un verdadero hombre no a esa barbie que est? en el ring" 

:rofl


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

We need Brocardo as comentator. Andale andale.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Ricardo: "Aplaudanle a un verdadero hombre no a esa barbie que est? en el ring"
> 
> :rofl



translated that shit..


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Of course the match can't start without a good ol' round of 

*I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!*


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> translated that shit..



Aplaudanle a un verdadero hombre no a esa barbie que est? en el ring" 

"Clap to a real man, not that barbie on the ring" (refering to Dolphin)

Something like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

i know 

i got this: "clap a real man to that Barbie in the ring"

Ricardo


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to see a Dolph Ziggler vs. Teddy Hart in a Suck my cock match!
the losers sucks the cock of the winner (idea by Chris Bosh)


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Pretty sure he can't cut a promo.
> 
> Like a more trimmed down athletic RVD basically.




Hes done ok in a couple back stage segments, other wise, when has he had a chance?

A guy cant get better at something they never let him do.

Even if that is an excuse, get the man a manager. There no excuse for wasting that much in ring talent.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

When did ziggles steal ravishing rick rudes gay grind.  Mother fucker ripped off another wrestler


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

> Steve AustinVerified ‏@steveaustinBSR
> @bucky4everyone If the sumbitch was trying to get my attention, it worked. I ain't flying under no bogus PG ass rating, either.



 Goddamn Austin don't play no games! Hahaha


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahahaha, hopefully Austin goes HAM


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought Alberto was rich, why would he need Mexico to send him to the Olympics? Thought he was ballin since birth


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

I Like How Brocardo is controlling that team with telephatic orders, dat mexican profesor X.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

It's so funny Kane saying DB's name 

"Come on Daniel Bryan!"


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Dragging this match too damn long


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Dolph can totally get the pin, right guys?


Yeah, wasn't even worth making the joke this week.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Dragging this match too damn long



yup, the crowd getting loud and cheering means the match went far to long..


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

JR cheering up his biggest bully.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder if the rock will save the day


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Match was dragged on too long. Cheers started dying out after awhile. 




SilverCross said:


> Hes done ok in a couple back stage segments, other wise, when has he had a chance?



I've seen some of his segments. They were painfully done. 



> A guy cant get better at something they never let him do.
> 
> Even if that is an excuse, get the man a manager. There no excuse for wasting that much in ring talent.



Yeah, I thought the same for Sheamus.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Yo, your wife is a gravedigger, just saying.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Miz is great on the mic.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Match was dragged on too long. Cheers started dying out after awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sheamus didnt improve on the mic...this means no one should be given a chance.


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

Larry King travels with a coffin on standby.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol Miz gets shafted.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

MIZ GOING HAM


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Water jutsu, this shit is serious, but for once i liked what the miz said. He told some truths to Mr burns there.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> So sheamus didnt improve on the mic...this means no one should be given a chance.



He's about as interesting as Dolph Ziggler is on the mic. Differenc is, I've seen his segments. They aren't any good.


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

So this will be Kofi's single push huh? Alright lolol


----------



## Darc (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, that was fucking awful.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

I went out for a moment and I get back to Kofi stripping on live tv.

What happened?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Man this game looks like it belongs on the Gamecube.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL JBL MOCKING JR


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2012)

Kofi in a suit.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I went out for a moment and I get back to Kofi stripping on live tv.
> 
> What happened?



Miz humillated Mr burns, gravedigger wife use water jutsu and jamaican/african Smithers beat Miz.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

Miz sucks on the mic, guys.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh no, not them. Shit. Mute and gonna read a comic.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> He's about as interesting as Dolph Ziggler is on the mic. Differenc is, I've seen his segments. They aren't any good.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k15Y74UvKYA
[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E46ohLTW-04[/YOUTUBE]

Man seems to be doing fan, confident, not stumbling through the promo, honestly not seeing where the problem is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2012)

Larry King's wife is more over than Kofi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2012)

Stone Cold in video game form still makes this the best RAW in months.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

That assited cartwheel.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL WTF @ that team taunt.  MAHAL.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont know what the hell that was BUT I LIKED IT.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SkJWijPweVg[/YOUTUBE]


OH YEAH!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

I MISS Sarcastic subtle vince.  'Yeh, that'showireallyfeel'


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL @McIntyre air guitar!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Layla sounds like a dork without McTaker


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Dat fake push, eve sold it almost as good as batista.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 8, 2012)

"It looks like someone slapped you in the face with a fruit roll up."

"THAT was Larry King? I thought it was Skeletor..."

Goddammit stay classy Team HELLNO...


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 8, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VTi1Jh2HaEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Why did everyone leave when Vince fights CM Punk?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

But skeletor was Bulky as fuck for a squeleton. Mr Burns.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2012)

I only tuned in now just to see McMahon walk down the ramp.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

meh 4 minutes until the show is officially over. Not going to be an actual match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Kane/DB = best thing in WWE right now


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

inb4 Ryback


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm hoping Vince uses the Stone Cold Stunner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince should win cleanly 

oh the butthurt tears


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2012)

The bell was not rung once Punk and Vince were in the ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince is bleeding


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

What a maneuver!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince is kicking ass, way better than Laurinitis/Cole vs chena


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk getting wrecked.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

McMahon zanpantou


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

Kendo fight.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 8, 2012)

ROFL that Lowblow will go down in history


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk showing that he took notes from Ric Flair


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Feed me (?)

Yeah feed me, i knew it lolz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

CM Punk escaped!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince's project saving him? Who would of thought.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryback a title shot? FUCK YOU WWE... SMH...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2012)

Triple Threat is the only answer.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

did you see that? Punk hitting a fucker in the stands?

bitch ass champion!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> ROFL that Lowblow will go down in history



second best thing all night 

Ryback's intensity is the only thing going on for him..


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ryback a title shot? FUCK YOU WWE... SMH...



lol does anyone here not to see that Ryback is about to turn heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Haven't seen a crowd this loud and active in a long time.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk was lucky McMahon didn't activate his bankai, he already had the zanpatou. His bankai become Stone cold


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

This is totally going to help get Punk to a better heel position to the fans.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

And since when has Vine been that strong? LOL


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol does anyone here not to see that Ryback is about to turn heel.


 because I see him with my eyes full of hate...


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Haters, haters everywhere, I hope Ryback get a triple threat at least.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL Vince getting over than Shena, he even put a more decent match than fruity pebbles. 

zanpatou > steel pipe


AND FUCK YEAH RYBACK GONNA RYBACK GIVE HIM THE TITLE ALREADY!!


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone else find it insane that Vince was that damn strong?

Well he did sort of power with John Cena that one time.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to say this seriously... Punk has lost it. no matter what if you're on live tv and the cameras are all over you, don't be a stupid and punch a fan!

and I'm not even hating on Punk.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait Punk punched a fan?

Was the fan trying to grab him?

If the fan initiated any contact with him, Punk was in the right.

Chris Jericho went crazy on one guy one time for pushing him.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

After watching his DVD, I really can't believe Punk agreed to this shit. 




Weak as fuck.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Does anyone else find it insane that Vince was that damn strong?
> 
> Well he did sort of power with John Cena that one time.



He was badass grandpa. He was using phoenix force power-up. Also Punk had to use lowblow on Vince's nuts, the only part that wasn't protected by Phoenix force


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wait Punk punched a fan?
> 
> Was the fan trying to grab him?
> 
> ...



I saw him pushing a young one (15 years old?) and telling 'dont fucking touch me', and then the bald guy who was behind him in the end recived a elbow to the face or so...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Does anyone else find it insane that Vince was that damn strong?
> 
> Well he did sort of power with John Cena that one time.



LOL Vince was a bodybuilder too back then and had arms as big as Shena's


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

ovanz said:


> He was badass grandpa. He was using phoenix force power-up. Also Punk had to use lowblow on Vince's nuts, the only part that wasn't protected by Phoenix force



Drunk had to play smart with him coz we all know Vince had the biggest grapefruit in the industry...


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Phoenix force for vince power-up. 

Lol at Punk with the fans, he has that reputation anyway, but it's gonna be better to build him more into Heel, he just lowblow'ed vince.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Drunk had to play smart with him coz we all know Vince had the biggest grapefruit in the industry...



And every year they grow more  phoenix force or not.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone is about to post a gif of it.

Chris Jerichi had two times...

One was here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3uPzsSKgA4[/YOUTUBE]

This was WELL deserved. Heard she spit on him. And what he was hearing. Who could blame him for fighting back lol? Surprised he held off for so long


Another time as the undisputed champion, a fan pushed him right before he was about to enter the ring. It was FUNNY AS HELL

JR was like "Hey wait a minute!"

and they cued Undertaker's Big Evil music and changed the topic quick as hell lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

That bitch deserves it lol but Y2J should've put that bitch and that other guy into a double Lion Tamer.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Someone is about to post a gif of it.
> 
> Chris Jerichi had two times...
> 
> ...



Dat jericho rock star, random bitches wanna have sex with him .


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]m60D3XpjXRE[/YOUTUBE]

He hit the wrong guy.


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 8, 2012)

Another angle:

[YOUTUBE]tFB_AU7JVKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

OOOOOOH SHIT

Yeah uh.....Punk. This may ugh........I seriously hope ugh.......good god. no. Please no.


fuck no

oh god. Punk why. Why.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone should post a shopped pic of Drunk hitting an electric fan.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Like holy fuck guys, this could seriously end Punk. I mean......why the fuck would he do it like that? It was a light tap as well.

EDIT:

WHY ARE YOU GUYS MAKING JOKES ABOUT THIS

WE ARE ABOUT TO GO BACK TO STRICTLY CENA WITH NO FUCKING INTERESTING HEELS

GOOD GOD NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2012)

One dude taps him on the shoulder, Punk proceeds to KO the wrong person.


Somebody getting sued.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I saw him pushing a young one (15 years old?) and telling 'dont fucking touch me', and then the bald guy who was behind him in the end recived a elbow to the face or so...



they were probably trying to rush punk.

lol nevermind. Punk trying to channel that 90s heel.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm seriously hoping that maybe there was a justified reason to this.

There isn't though. Punk, you fucked up BADLY. For shame dude. You knew what position you were putting yourself in when you enter the crowd. Of COURSE people are going to touch you.

When a wrestler gets hit by the crowd outside the ring, and the crowd starts to pat his back or touch his shoulders, they do nothing but carry on in the match.

FUCK Punk...it's going to be a shame if they just bury you after this, or just let go of you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Eh... Don't worry guys... This'll just up Punk's heat. I'm sure that WWE will compensate the guy to avoid a lawsuit.

Okay I'll admit that I'm just being hopeful of this, but goddammit, it WAS a mistake.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2012)

Like i was telling you, no hate for the guy in this comment. Maybe he's to overwhelmed being in the position he's now or i don't even know, but seriously, that was uncalled for. What could the guy said that make Punk lost the head while he was in tv.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

NAH lol

But if they got rid of AW for obviously saying something in the heat of the moment, they have the ammo to get rid of CM Punk.


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

> I saw this live and couldn't believe it and had to rewind. The guy in the brown shirt reaches from the left patting Punk. So he turns around and punches a different guy in the face? I was thinking about taking my oldest to a show one of these days, but I guess we'll have to pass if this is what can happen to a fan watching the show.
> ProudWakullaDad 14 minutes ago





........................


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2012)

Anger Management sesions with doctor shelby. Oh well that's only in story mode. 

You probably should check WWE web or blogs to see the repercusions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> Like holy fuck guys, this could seriously end Punk. I mean......why the fuck would he do it like that? It was a light tap as well.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Dont panic Little Jimmy. And dont you like it even more that your idol Shena will hog all the screentime?? 

And I watched the videos again and I think it was Vince's fault. He used his phoenix force omega level telephatic powers and mind pushed Drunk to hit a fan to generate more heat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 8, 2012)

Took this thread 2 fucking threads to get renamed .


----------



## EJ (Oct 8, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dont panic Little Jimmy. And dont you like it even more that your idol Shena will hog all the screentime??



That was to troll all the big jimmies here


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> That was to troll all the big jimmies here



LOL Sorry. But you should save it since DD is not online right now I guess. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2012)

holy fuck, dat plant


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> holy fuck, dat plant



This is our last hope.....please oh god. Let this be a plant. 


> this is why i love cm punk hes not fake he dosnt give a darn if the cameras are on he just does what he has to do ahaha
> THUNK760 11 minutes ago 3



youtube fools.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Imagine the money that guy could make. 
-In live tv
-Full of witness
-WWE grounds. 
-Attacked by a WWE employee.

Oh and he didn't say anything, it was other guy. So he didn't even started. I'm not a lawyer, but holy shit.



TerminaTHOR said:


> And I watched the videos again and I think it was Vince's fault. He used his phoenix force omega level telephatic powers and mind pushed Drunk to hit a fan to generate more heat.



I agree, phoenix force make cyclops kill profesor X, punk hitting a fan is nothing for phoenix force.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

Imagine if that guy actually works for TNA! 

Vince, we're taking your money BROTHA!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I agree, phoenix force make cyclops kill profesor X, punk hitting a fan is nothing for phoenix force.



Yeah, just watch the video again and the look on Vince's face as he was staring Drunk straight in the eye and channeled his phoenix force power and made Drunk heard that the guy behind him was talking shit but in reality it was just Vince playing with his head. 

And that was payback for harming his grapefruit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2012)

>CM Punk fights a 67 year old man.
>CM Punk barely escapes alive

This is how you make people a star.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yeah, just watch the video again and the look on Vince's face as he was staring Drunk straight in the eye and channeled his phoenix force power and made Drunk heard that the guy behind him was talking shit but in reality it was just Vince playing with his head.
> 
> And that was payback for harming his grapefruit.



Agreed. i wanna see WWE use the phoenix force angle for their legal defense. 

Disclaimer: "WWE doesn't responsabilize for the effect of the phoenix force in any WWE superstar. Kids don't try to use telephatic powers at home, WWE super stars are trained by the x-men"


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >CM Punk fights a 67 year old man.
> >CM Punk barely escapes alive
> 
> This is how you make people a star.



Exactly what I was thinking. Besides his match with his son, Vince displayed never before seen power.

It's like the last 10 minutes of this RAW just wanted to break all the rules lol


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >CM Punk fights a 67 year old man.
> >CM Punk barely escapes alive
> 
> This is how you make people a star.



The world of professionally scripted wrestling sure has changed a lot since I last viewed consistently in 2002/2003.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

> *Hell in a Cell*
> 
> Michael Cole:
> 
> ...



:rofl......


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

It would be much better if Drunk dragged the fan to the ring and hit him with his Chicago Made Moonsault for the lulz.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> :rofl......



And after all that, they made him job to Santino. 

Cole: The anaconda vice is nothing against the cobra 
JR: That cobra doesn't want to sleep


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Besides his match with his son, Vince displayed never before seen power.
> 
> It's like the last 10 minutes of this RAW just wanted to break all the rules lol



Little Jimmy underestimating Vince's phoenix force. He could military press you for 500 reps without breaking a sweat.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >CM Punk fights a 67 year old man.
> >CM Punk barely escapes alive
> 
> This is how you make people a star.



Yea... That's WWE for ya. Where Vince Mcmahon can still pretty much beat up people that're around half his age.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It would be much better if Drunk dragged the fan to the ring and hit him with his Chicago Made Moonsault for the lulz.



The fan would've rolled out of the way*.


*By "rolled out of the way" I mean Punk would've missed him completely with that piece of shit he calls a moonsault.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

lol not even half his age probably. 


Vince genetically altered his body. Hogged the best kind of juice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

Thats why it's Chicago Made.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh shit, i just noticed, both "Heyman guys" Brosnar and Punk had to use the exact same lowblow to have the upperhand, Brosnar did to Cripple H and now Punk did it against the Phoenix.

Lowblow must be a special power Heyman teach them. Dat gym master.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

We need John Morrison back and the WWF should pass down Drunk's status to him as a main eventer and top guy of the company..


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

What you are not realizing is that this was all a scheme that Ryback planned. pure Genjustsu people!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> We need John Morrison back and the WWF should pass down Drunk's status to him as a main eventer and top guy of the company..



Don't even joke like that dude! 

Btw did Punk knock that guy out? That was some quick ass punch that looked like it had a fuckton of his force behind it. He definitely needs more ki training so he can sense people better.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

WWE hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2012)

Vince vs Punk was basically...


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn i liked Vince phoenix force, he should feud more often.

He never displayed this powers in Atitude era, maybe against his son, but not against a current wrestler. 

Vince powers are retconed lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

So i guess Punk is losing at HIAC and going back to the midcard.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2012)

Chael Sonnen taking notes of that back fist.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Apparently, people are saying that the guy pushed Punk....which doesn't make sense. 

They are basically saying the camera didn't show what the guy did to Punk.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

'Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk. He says he never hit Punk."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol at the second picture.

And oh, he's just a Lakers fan, nothing important.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

.................

bye Punk. And good night everyone.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

well, going to bed now and i just wanted to say that Heyman was right when he said to Punk that this was a bad idea! :rofl


----------



## Shozan (Oct 9, 2012)

what we need to do to solve this is find Sheamus father! he saw the whole thing!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince vs Punk was basically...



what am i looking at?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 9, 2012)

Yea, the dude with the glasses was pretty much innocent. It kinda looks like the gray shirt behind the guy with the glasses was the one fucking with him.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> what we need to do to solve this is find Sheamus father! he saw the whole thing!



Oh shit...could it be that shemus father is part of the conspiracy?. I remember when punk told shemus "you're the second best of the world". Now everything make sense. 

Shemus father used phoenix force on punk  so punk will be fired/suspended and his son would be the number 1 best of the world.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 9, 2012)

The guy who got hit is actually Austin in disguise (note the bald head), they're just planting seeds.

Seriously, Punk won't get fired, and I kind of even doubt he'll lose the belt over this. He'll get reamed out and fined into the stone age, sure. But they've literally invested an entire year into making him a permanent fixture, they're not just gong to flush that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, the dude with the glasses was pretty much innocent. It kinda looks like the gray shirt behind the guy with the glasses was the one fucking with him.



 So CM Punk Ron Artest up?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WAniQ0L2S3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The guy who got hit is actually Austin in disguise (note the bald head), they're just planting seeds.
> 
> Seriously, Punk won't get fired, and I kind of even doubt he'll lose the belt over this. He'll get reamed out and fined into the stone age, sure. But they've literally invested an entire year into making him a permanent fixture, they're not just gong to flush that.



You never know with WWE. They'll do anything to save their PC image. If that means demoting Punk to main event jobber they'll do it to save face. Ruin a main eventer and have one less star? They don't care. They'll just stick to the same old shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

tbm played it.  he's still our guy, and will apologize for a mistake.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> [YOUTUBE]WAniQ0L2S3U[/YOUTUBE]



WATCH THIS VIDEO MOTHERFUCKERS FROM 00:36 - 00:37 THE DUDE WEARING A GRAY SHIRT BEHIND THE MAN DRUNK PUNCHED, WAS THE ONE BEHIND ALL THIS SHIT. HE SUCKERED PUNCH CM DRUNK AT THE BACK OF HIS HEAD IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY. CM DRUNK WAS NOT AT FAULT HERE. HE WAS JUST DEFENDING HIMSELF. And even before he punched the dude, Drunk was being pushed away by the fans.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 9, 2012)

The funniest part was McMahon's reaction as the whole thing went down, apparently he was already super pissed heading into this RAW


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WATCH THIS VIDEO MOTHERFUCKERS FROM 00:36 - 00:37 THE DUDE WEARING A GRAY SHIRT BEHIND THE MAN DRUNK PUNCHED, WAS THE ONE BEHIND ALL THIS SHIT. HE SUCKERED PUNCH CM DRUNK AT THE BACK OF HIS HEAD IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY. CM DRUNK WAS NOT AT FAULT HERE. HE WAS JUST DEFENDING HIMSELF. And even before he punched the dude, Drunk was being pushed away by the fans.



Punk is still at fault for hitting a largely innocent guy (glasses man). However watching this video I think it's pretty understandable. Understandable enough that Vince will throw a fat settlement check at glasses man and sweep this under the rug.

But yeah that fucker in the grey actually reaches under glasses man's arm and hits Punk in the back of the head if you watch really carefully right before Punk snaps. Punk hit the wrong guy but he had reason to freak out, he's still liable but it's not totally without cause.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

And I fucking bet you the gray dude who punched Drunk ran away when the guards  intervened. lol


----------



## Vox (Oct 9, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Chael Sonnen taking notes of that back fist.



THIS MADE MY FUCKING NIGHT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

why are you guys up tight about this.. this is the funniest WWE-related thing in a while 



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The funniest part was McMahon's reaction as the whole thing went down, apparently he was already super pissed heading into this RAW



This 




Matthew Ignatieff, who was at last night's RAW, stated that as CM Punk headed up the stairs and stopped during the closing segment of the show. A man attempted to push Punk down the stairs, which was followed by a flurry of fans pushing and shoving him. Punk turned around and told the fans to knock it off, and one of the fans continued to clock CM Punk in the back of the neck, which caused Punk to retaliate.

A clearer video of the incident is above.

Laura Cole of CBS 13 reported on her Twitter that she spoke to the fan that CM Punk struck, and the fan is reportedly filing charges.

"Just talked to the fan that says he was hit by @cmpunk," she wrote. "He says he never hit Punk. This fan says his face is a little warm after he says @cmpunk hit him. He also says Punk broke his glasses. The fan is still filling out a report with law enforcement."


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 9, 2012)

According to the dirt sheets Vince was IRATE and not because of CM Punk, before the show started.

_As we have noted, Vince McMahon was upset at last night's RAW and told the writers that he needs results now or he needs resignations. The scene was described as frightening in terms of Vince's tone and demeanor. Besides pressure from NBC Universal to fix the ratings, it's said that last week's 2.5 rating was a big slap in the face to Vince after a number of top talents voiced their concern to him.

A number of top talents have reportedly gone to Vince in recent weeks to complain about how the writing is bad and change is needed. At last week's RAW, Vince was in a bad mood after having a back-and-forth with one of the top talents in front of other people.

We have not been able to confirm who the top talent was but they basically told Vince in front of other people that the WWE writing sucks, that Vince is doing whatever he wants and that WWE is going off a cliff without anything being done about it. The talent then told Vince that he needs to listen to everyone else because he doesn't have his finger on WWE's pulse anymore, basically telling Vince that he's out of touch. The talent told Vince that when WWE goes to "hell in a handbasket" then it will be all Vince's fault.

Apparently several other people got through to Vince during the week and these factors played a big part in the changes made at RAW last night. As noted, expect to hear about more changes in the next few weeks._


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

I like how those stupid fans were trying to push Punk on the stairs several times. And that friend in the grey shirt, what a dick. That wasn't a sucker punch tho, he pushed his head back with his palm

Punk is an idiot tho, and so are the WWE. Guards should've been at the spot punk was heading into, and Punk should've fucking used his damn brain. YOU DON'T HIT A FAN!!! So fucking stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

I didn't know RAW was only getting 2.5, goddamn. Smackdown was getting this a few years ago! Does this mean Punk is not a draw or should we blame the overall product for this? 

Also lol at the "going to hell in a handbasket" comment. That sounds like something Punk would say but he's in a good spot right now so why would he complain? Maybe it was JTG?


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

As much as I'm a cm punk fan, people are GOING to touch you when you enter the crowd. As long as no one outright sucker punches you punk.... Should of just ignored it 
.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, thats enough about punk.  Lets get back to salary talks and how huge the gap is between the two cenas.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Nah pining has made things interesting. The main event should be the icing on the cake, not the bread.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

The bald guy was about to do "dealt with it, putting glasses mode on" and Cm Punk hate that meme


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

When is Ron Artest going to tweet Punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> According to the dirt sheets Vince was IRATE and not because of CM Punk, before the show started.
> 
> _As we have noted, Vince McMahon was upset at last night's RAW and told the writers that he needs results now or he needs resignations. The scene was described as frightening in terms of Vince's tone and demeanor. Besides pressure from NBC Universal to fix the ratings, it's said that last week's 2.5 rating was a big slap in the face to Vince after a number of top talents voiced their concern to him.
> 
> ...



no doubt about it that the top talent is cena.. either him or triple h.. i can't see anyone telling vince all that shit.. expect maybe if taker was around..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Traduction: WEE stars to vince: We need the rock back.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Khris said:


> no doubt about it that the top talent is cena.. either him or triple h.. i can't see anyone telling vince all that shit.. expect maybe if taker was around..



obviously it was christian.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, the dude with the glasses was pretty much innocent. It kinda looks like the gray shirt behind the guy with the glasses was the one fucking with him.



LMFAO

Guy in the pink is just chilling.

Also, Punk insuring he's gonna drop the title now smh


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

Obviously, Drunk is not a fan of Kubo.


----------



## Darc (Oct 9, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> At last week's RAW, Vince was in a bad mood after having a back-and-forth with one of the top talents in front of other people.
> The talent told Vince that when WWE goes to *"hell in a handbasket"* then it will be all Vince's fault.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QUvzRD2U1c[/YOUTUBE]

skip to 2:08:15 and we have our answer as to who the top talent was


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if that article is even true....


Ok so top talent

John Cena
Undertaker
Christian
CM Punk
Triple H
JR
....
Micheal Cole (honestly doubt it)
Booker T


and that's about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm not sure if that article is even true....
> 
> 
> Ok so top talent
> ...



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 2 Announcers and a "GM" are part of your top stars? This is of course going by the article. and lol at Christian being a top star....and no Sheamus!?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

- As noted before, Kofi  Kingston and R-Truth have split up on good terms to pursue singles  careers. *The segment with Truth and Brodus Clay on last night's RAW was  done because they're considering a tag team with the two. *Before this  weekend, they were looking at changing Clay's Funkasaurus gimmick  altogether.

source: F4Wonline.com
Link removed

*takes a deep breath*  ....


----------



## Totitos (Oct 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> The bald guy was about to do "dealt with it, putting glasses mode on" and Cm Punk hate that meme


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 2 Announcers and a "GM" are part of your top stars? This is of course going by the article. and lol at Christian being a top star....and no Sheamus!?



..........


ugh yeah

Top stars in regards to potential, their position. and how long they've been in the business.

Nice to bust your load early though lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 2 Announcers and a "GM" are part of your top stars? This is of course going by the article. and lol at Christian being a top star....and no Sheamus!?



That's just how garbage the roster is now, bro.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 9, 2012)

To be fair, it was a bad idea to send your top heel into the crowd with barely any security.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm still surprised that he honestly thought that was my top tier list lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow I was laughing about the list, I know that was not yours. I even mention it in the post


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah I see

it seems it is I who blew his load too early. Next time, we will sync times together.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Ah I see
> 
> it seems it is I who blew his load too early. Next time, we will sync times together.



 I don't know...seems you do not have the stamina.:


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> - As noted before, Kofi  Kingston and R-Truth have split up on good terms to pursue singles  careers. *The segment with Truth and Brodus Clay on last night's RAW was  done because they're considering a tag team with the two. *Before this  weekend, they were looking at changing Clay's Funkasaurus gimmick  altogether.
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com
> Link removed
> ...



I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm thinking chena could be, didn't a few weeks ago in the locker rom he got in a discussion with Cripple H because he was tired of his boring gimmick? 


Reps, because i don't know how to edit gif/videos


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

> - To kill a rumor going around, the fan who was hit by CM Punk at last night's RAW was not a *plant* by WWE.
> 
> -Fan notes from last night's RAW also indicate that CM Punk did strike the right fan. It's hard to say what really happened unless you are Punk or one of the offending fans. One person who was sitting one section over wrote to us and said that the man who got punched actually shoved Punk in the back of the head while the cameras were cut away on Vince McMahon in the ring. One fan wrote to us and said the man who got hit was definitely innocent and was seen making gestures to police like he was trying to explain what happened. There are various accounts going around about what happened last night.
> 
> ...



source:
Link removed

--------------


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2012)

Is Truth the second oldest active performer in WWE besides Kane? Regardless of anything putting him in a tag team with Brodus seems like the best move for Brodus. It'll facilitate the heel turn and give Brodus someone to wreck. Although if Brodus was still expressive his character would be better.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't believe they are still going around with the crap about a shitty tournament for tag team champions, anyone cares? WWE don't have any other team at the level of DB/Kane, any other team the title would b shit. For the longest time i never gave a crap about the tag team title, i always skipped, only now and only because of team HellNO. 

The rest (kfc team? burrito team? the other latinos and rosa team?) just lame. Maybe sandow and rhodes? but they need more time to shine yet, to gather more popularity before making them champions.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I can't believe they are still going around with the crap about a shitty tournament for tag team champions, anyone cares? WWE don't have any other team at the level of DB/Kane, any other team the title would b shit. For the longest time i never gave a crap about the tag team title, i always skipped, only now and only because of team HellNO.
> 
> The rest (kfc team? burrito team? the other latinos and rosa team?) just lame. Maybe sandow and rhodes? but they need more time to shine yet, to gather more popularity before making them champions.



Obviously a tournament focusing on the tag teams isn't the solution....lets just pretend there are no tag teams except who ever happens to have the belts....thats the solution!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2012)

Well...at least Kane and DB ill be at an Intillectual disadvantage against Sandow and Rhodes.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> source:
> Link removed
> 
> --------------


The good thing about this is that this could give Punk more heat. The WWE have been trying for a while to have him get some heat. Honestly, they could easily do that if he just beats up a diva or maybe AJ. But it seems they'd rather keep the product squeaky clean for Linda's sake.

Oh, speaking of Linda, the bad news is that I GUESS that this doesn't help Linda...



Agmaster said:


> - As noted before, Kofi  Kingston and R-Truth have split up on good terms to pursue singles  careers. *The segment with Truth and Brodus Clay on last night's RAW was  done because they're considering a tag team with the two. *Before this  weekend, they were looking at changing Clay's Funkasaurus gimmick  altogether.
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com
> Link removed
> ...



Just terrible. The WWE should be slapped for even considering that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

R truth can like... I love his gimmick and his ring ability. But holding the wwe champion? His character doesn't fit it. Maybe The whc for a few months but...


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Just terrible. The WWE should be slapped for even considering that.



Oh shit. Dancing + Little jimmies + invisible jimmies...

Just make santino the team manager to complete the shitfest. Or put them all together in a room, so yo know where to throw the missiles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

So I see Super Shena has gotten a new upgrade. Enhance nanites in his arm so he can use you cant see me at light speed and open up ripples in time and space so he can adjust a sack of potatoes from left to right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

now or never for kofi


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish to see Ryback on microphone, just to see how bad he is at that, and i like Ryback btw. Not talking >>>> whatever the fuck shemus do with the microphone.

Well is not that goldberg talked a lot with the microphone, so he doesn't need it probaby.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 9, 2012)

It's rare that wrestlers can be super over without having good mic skills though.

I've heard a little bit of Ryback when he was Skip Sheffield and he sounds decent.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Rolf i didn't remember he was called Skip Sheffield before in nxt. I like how anyone else but Kaval, the one who actually won nxt, get a push. Prime time, brodus, ryback, Aj, etc.

First season :Warret won = DB get pushed like gold (warret was leader of nexus, but DB ws HWC and now tag team champion)
Second season: Kaval won = Brodus, Ryback got push
Third season: Kaitlyn won = Aj becomes the most relevant female.

Whatever you do on NXT don't dare to win the contest, and then you're gonna get push.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryback heel persona will be telling women and having the divas go in the kitchen to make him food so he can eat.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Thing about NXT, those guys are offered so many places. Hell, even if you were the lowest drawer, the fact that you were even CONSIDERED speaks enough for you.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The good thing about this is that this could give Punk more heat. The WWE have been trying for a while to have him get some heat. Honestly, they could easily do that if he just beats up a diva or maybe AJ. But it seems they'd rather keep the product squeaky clean for Linda's sake.



Or maybe they should stop just stop trying to give punk heat.  They need to face facts there is always going to be a good % of fans that just will NOT boo CM Punk.  Just as this same amount will just never cheer Cena.

Instead of turning punk into generic cowardly heal 7000 for Cena to beat in the next few months they should just capitalize on that fact. They have a split audience and maybe have it so Punk being the outspoken leader of those fans. 

Then when Hell No finally implode bring over Daniel Brian but give him back his Brian Danielson name and have Punk, Heyman, Brian and few others Stable up against Cena, Shemus and the "Fan favourites".  It would be a million times better than the stuff we got now.  Shemus being a goofy idiot, Punk a coward and Danielson in a tag team which everyone knows will implode soon anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 9, 2012)

So does the fact that the E' is defending Punk mean that they value him more than Jericho


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with the users who have been saying the WWE should CAPITALIZE on what the fans are doing/want.

Hell, I would even shoot for having to make CM Punk a tweener if this is the case. Keep the "goody two shoe" characters like John Cena, and have them square off with tweeners and heels. 

That way you have a group of wrestlers that the kids can enjoy, AND the older audience to love.

Like seriously Vince, all the shit you've done back then and you want to be taken as a face? lol

well actually, Vince was just being Vince. Not really a face or a heel tbh last night.


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

It would be so hilarious if ryback goes samoa joe fat in a few years


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryback.

Perfect example of a guy who is over with adults and kids.


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

No argument there. Just listen to the crowd when he hit that clothesline. Peeps were flipping the fuck out


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Hellion said:


> So does the fact that the E' is defending Punk mean that they value him more than Jericho



Well Jericho is only there off and on meanwhile Punk is supposed to be the next big thing and future of the company.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

One thing they did different with Punk's over Cena's character. Got over tremendously but didn't stay a face for too long. I'm GLAD the writing team took note and realized that Cm Punk being tweener/heel fit him perfectly. He's even stated it in interviews and says "He loves manipulating people, making people upset" of course kayfabe lol.

Make it an on and off thing from face to heel, to tweener to face, to heel etc


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

back to the past for a bit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQnAJgr_yag[/YOUTUBE]

You know, for a big guy, Test could sell like a damn pro.


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2012)

sniff sniff


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Ehler goes on to say Ricardo Rodriguez mocked her on Twitter but Sheamus offered to send her son a signed photo and meet him next time he's in town.




Hahahahahahahahaha.

And all was right in the end. Kid is lucky he gets to meet one of his favorite super stars. Wonder if Sheamus will explain that he didn't actually mean ill intention behind it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Judas said:


> sniff sniff



Comments


> when i was 8 i was a badass i woulldnt have cried over a freaking sign kids today need to watch some batman and get hard





> *watch some batman and get hard*





> *batman and get hard*


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope that Fan sues the WWE for millions, that was a bitchass move by CM Punk, if i was that fan i would've punched this dude in the back of his head.


----------



## Vox (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone got a decent link to the CM Doco? I'm watching one but it's off-center.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

Judas said:


> sniff sniff



day by day the PG argument holds a lot of ground.. FFS let the heels heel it up.. moms should be able to tell their kids that this is all an act.. and that its just a sign..

on another note: Dat Ricardo


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2012)

Guy behind the dude with the shades timed that love tap well.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL 

You honestly CAN'T blame Punk for that lol


EDIT:

GUUHHHH I DONT FUCKING KNOW lol

well it's understandable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

Judas said:


> Guy behind the dude with the shades timed that love tap well.



at first glance it looks like the guy that got hit touched punk with his elbow..

on another note: one of the best reaction gifs ever


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 9, 2012)

lmao @ the black dude


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

that kid in the brock tee has rape eyes mode fully engaged


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> back to the past for a bit:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQnAJgr_yag[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You know, for a big guy, Test could sell like a damn pro.



I still mark out whenevr I see the dead man walk on the top rope. That shit gets me each and everytime

I'm in an past bender myself, and man, the crowd for the Icon vs Icon match is one of the best ever.

Also, this:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SomMn1qK23M[/YOUTUBE]

Man the Rasslin Machine!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp5HEXtT6Tk&feature=g-hist[/YOUTUBE]

pfft both incidents ain't shit.. Cantona Solos 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwZuXuH-NwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]SomMn1qK23M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Man the Rasslin Machine!



Damn, Rey got some hang time there.


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2012)

Khris said:


> SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

CM Drunk actions resulting in a certain bad backlash .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Judas said:


> sniff sniff





> Ehler goes on to say Ricardo Rodriguez mocked her on Twitter



  

Heels have been on fire this week.



shyakugaun said:


> I hope that Fan sues the WWE for millions, that was a bitchass move by CM Punk, if i was that fan i would've punched this dude in the back of his head.



And then proceed to get the smackdown laid on you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah.. regardless if you did anything or not.. assaulting a wrestler (not to mention in public live TV) is not the best of ideas.. if you were in cornered in an secluded alley or something then i agree..


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

Khris said:


> pfft both incidents ain't shit.. Cantona Solos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwZuXuH-NwA[/YOUTUBE]



fuck me, someone remembers Cantona!  awesome dude.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Judas said:


> Guy behind the dude with the shades timed that love tap well.



That guy is a tricky bastard, He must be Loki using his shapeshifting trickery, and then Phoenix force drive Punik mad. 



Khris said:


> SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.



Lol even Stone Cold don't watch Raw, no wonder their raitings are going down. 

So chena vs rock and punk vs austin. I don't see why the legendary guys like Austin, Rock, even Hart of Foley had to parade around Punk or Chena, is because the current rooster isn't drawing shit? 

New generation vs old generation all over again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2012)

roster is ok.. but as Vince have been told.. the writing is shit..


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 9, 2012)

Khris said:


> SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

DS
DM
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Miz
R Truth
Kofi Kingston
Dolph Ziggler
Ryback
John Cena (yes)


Can all put on extremely good matches.

Hell, even Alberto Del Rio can put on a good match. These talents are just used horribly, and for the wrong reason. Not all of them, just a great number. 

Whether you like them or not is out of the picture. I've complained about Dolph Ziggler but he can put on a damn good match. 

Besides seeming robotic in the ring once and awhile, John Cena has put on great matches with CM Punk.....well. Don't count their last one. That moonsault just like.....SPOKE for the match. lol


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhTHlia1NXE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Enough fucking Stone Cold Stunners to make Satan himself cringe...


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 9, 2012)

Rock vs Austin Wrestlemania 29 ?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Rock vs Austin Wrestlemania 29 ?



Absolutely not.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I know why a lot of us want Stone Cold and The Rock to carry the WWE despite it not being good for business.

It never had like a "finishing touch". Like a conclusive to their feuding.

Not saying it should be done, but it would of been awesome to see.

But the WWE was smart in regards to making them both come off as equals.


----------



## Vox (Oct 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Rock vs Austin Wrestlemania 29 ?



That is one of the stupidest suggestions I've seen on this thread.


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Rock vs Austin Wrestlemania 29 ?


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

2:28-2:36 

JBL sold nicely.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 9, 2012)

Has punk ever recive a Stunner? I know cena did xd. I don't think Punk is gonna sell it well, like his infamous mounsault of hell.

Fuck did Batista ever recieve a stunner? if he sold like with the push of mark henry shit would be funny as heel. 

My explanation of Batista sell of Mark Henry push is that his super muscles recieve the impact seconds after his legs, so he was going backwards, but then he felt the impact in the whole body and that made him jump or his head would explode. Science.


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

I want to see dolph over sell stunner. He'd bend his needs and leap to the fucking moon. It would look so beautiful, manly tears I shall shed.


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2012)

wwe said:
			
		

> In the closing moments of the Oct. 8 edition of Raw – during a verbal exchange with Mr. McMahon – an incident occurred betweeFFFn WWE Champion CM Punk and fans in the crowd.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, WWE released the following official statement:
> 
> ...



wow that was alot less in impact than I imagined


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhTHlia1NXE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enough fucking Stone Cold Stunners to make Satan himself cringe...



Lol, that brings back memories.  Stunned through everybody whether they were wrestlers, officals, or divas.  JBL sold those like a champ and we got to see the evolution of how the Rock sold the stunner.  My only question would have been out of all the people that I've seen stunned on that vid, where was Hogan's.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 9, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that brings back memories.  Stunned through everybody whether they were wrestlers, officals, or divas.  JBL sold those like a champ and we got to see the evolution of how the Rock sold the stunner.  My only question would have been out of all the people that I've seen stunned on that vid, where was Hogan's.



Woulda been Wrestlemania X8, alas clashing egos were the end of that fantasy...


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Hogan doesn't like Austin. 

or something like that.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it was that they couldn't decide on the outcome of the match since neither one wanted to lose to the other.


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Has punk ever recive a Stunner? I know cena did xd. I don't think Punk is gonna sell it well, like his infamous mounsault of hell.



He got the stunner. Watch that stunner video, it's in there. I think it was like 5 guys in the ring or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> Hogan doesn't like Austin.
> 
> or something like that.



I remember hearing something of that.  Was it due to how Austin was treated back in WCW after Hogan came into the company?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm sure Austin would win against Hoegan. Who would want to lose and sell to a leg drop finisher?


----------



## EJ (Oct 9, 2012)

In reality, Hogan should of lost against "The triangle" or "The big three"

I never understood why people didn't like Triple H. Only problem I have had with him was that he won against Cactus Jack/Mick Foley too many damn times. But so has everyone else. 

And also how he sort of buried Punk for no good reason. Other wise, he's had a pretty good streak of wins and losses to make up for that. Especially for tapping to Brock Lesnar.

I remember a lot of people were complaining in this thread where they sort of scuffled in the ring and said "OH MY GOD TRIPLE H NO SELLING TO BROCK"

When Brock Lesnar had just broken his arm and made a mockery of him like two/three months prior to, and even when they faced off one last time before Summerslam, Brock was dragging Triple H from inside and out.

TL;DR people find the most silliest things to complain about wrestlers they don't like for whatever reason. I would know, I did the same.

I just wish people noticed that Triple H is implied to be around The Rock's/Stone Cold's level due to competing with them through out the AE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

HHH, HBK and Flair suffered all the same faith they all were legends in their own right but they never had that little extra to make them number 1 unlike the Trinity. You be a damn fool if you didnt Acknowledge what Hogan did for the entire business. The man is literally synonymous with the word wrestling. This is like questioning Michael Jordan legacy. Stone Cold and Rock as well.

Any of the three can come back at their lowest point in their career and just blow the ratings, the crowd and sales the fuck up.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> In reality, Hogan should of lost against "The triangle" or "The big three"
> 
> I never understood why people didn't like Triple H. Only problem I have had with him was that he won against Cactus Jack/Mick Foley too many damn times. But so has everyone else.
> 
> ...


Triple H will never get sympathy from me for not fully putting over Booker, Kane, RVD and Y2J. He's not on Rock and Austin's level. Don't let the WWE hype machine fool you. Oh don't forget he squashed the Legend Killers reign.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 10, 2012)

It just seems like you enter a feud with Triple H and it's like "oh boy." Guys always seem to come out looking worse than they go in against him, even when he's trying to put a guy over.

Same with the Big Show. The past year or so Big Show has actually had a really bad run of killing guys' momentum (Rhodes, Barrett, Punk, etc.) and I don't think any of them were intentional. I don't know, that's just my perception, my memory is pretty short.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

I enjoyed a good five minutes, and I don't even like Austin.  Was shocking to see Punk HAS eaten one.  Cena sells it well.

...flow...


S.A.F said:


> Triple H will never get sympathy from me for not  fully putting over Booker, Kane, RVD and Y2J. He's not on Rock and  Austin's level.





The Big Mumbo said:


> It just seems like you enter a feud with  Triple H and it's like "oh boy." Guys always seem to come out looking  worse than they go in against him, even when he's trying to put a guy  over.





Danger Doom said:


> HHH, HBK and Flair suffered all the same  faith they all were legends in their own right but they never had that  little extra to make them number 1 unlike the Trinity.


Flow.  Stahp.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> HHH, HBK and *Flair* suffered all the same faith they all were legends in their own right but they never had that little extra to make them number 1 unlike the Trinity.


Ehhhhh... if Flair worked for an NWA that didn't trip over it's own dick at almost every single opportunity, he'd have been just as big as Hogan. HHH and HBK are ones I would agree with you about, though HHH is more of a manufactured "legend" than a real one to me personally. 



> You be a damn fool if you didnt Acknowledge what Hogan did for the entire business. The man is literally synonymous with the word wrestling. This is like questioning Michael Jordan legacy. Stone Cold and Rock as well.


Austin and Rock aren't on Hogan's level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2012)

Rock is...Austin is not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rock's popularity has only been sustained by all the movies he's been making. Hogan is synonymous with the business. Rock, and to a lesser extent Austin, is tied strictly to Attitude and 10-15 years from now, people will forget that Rock was a pro wrestler first before being a movie star.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HHH is more of a manufactured "legend" than a real one to me personally.



That's exactly how i see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Rock's popularity has only been sustained by all the movies he's been making. Hogan is synonymous with the business. Rock, and to a lesser extent Austin, is tied strictly to Attitude and 10-15 years from now, *people will forget that Rock was a pro wrestler first before being a movie star.*



lolno.. you can't just forget stuff like that..


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be really  if Drunk chooses Shena instead of Ryback as the #1 contender next week on RAW. 

And I think Ryback should start getting into serious matches by beating down former champs like Alberto del Rio. 

It should be dubbed: Ryback vs. Wetback


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Triple H will never get sympathy from me for not fully putting over Booker, Kane, RVD and Y2J. He's not on Rock and Austin's level. Don't let the WWE hype machine fool you. Oh don't forget he squashed the Legend Killers reign.



This 100%.

HHH is shit.  

Nuff said.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> lolno.. you can't just forget stuff like that..


Oh, die-hard wrestling fans won't, but the general public who doesn't really give a shit will, especially if he leaves for good after WM 29 or possibly 30 and the only other time he ever shows up on WWE TV again is his HoF induction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh, die-hard wrestling fans won't, but the general public who doesn't really give a shit will, especially if he leaves for good after WM 29 or possibly 30 and the only other time he ever shows up on WWE TV again is his HoF induction.



thing is rock was a mega-star when he was a wrestler too.. and he probably wont leave for good anyways since he has cemented himself as a credible top movie star..so doing wwe work wont matter anymore..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Who knows. Most people i meet only know Hogan as the mega star wrestler from the WWF. I was surprised at how many people didn't know he was in a Rocky movie or debuted there. Everyone always mentions those cheesy movies he was in instead.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never gotten into Hulk Hogan. 

If his character was anywhere near our day and age, he would be booed worse than Cena. He was the EPITOME of "Eat your vegetable kids! Study and do good in school!" And that's a fact. Not knocking the matches he has put on, but his shit wouldn't fly in today's WWE.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Triple H will never get sympathy from me for not fully putting over Booker,



GOD, I hated this shit. Like what the fuck was the WWE trying to prove here?

Would of been perfect if they had Booker T win in the end showing the message "Anyone can make it if you turn your life around"

Hell, I'm pretty sure Triple H (his heel gimmick during the time) said some racist ass shit. kayfabe



> Kane,




LOL, hasn't Kane always been putting guys over? lol

But if that's Katie Vick shit then...



> RVD and Y2J.



Never saw the RVD one, but I say he knocked his momentum or something.

And for Y2J, wasn't it for the undisputed champion? Another poster just had to remind me that he was never so to speak kayfabe a powerhouse like The Rock or Stone Cold. Despite beating them the same night. 

But Chris Jericho is an example of putting guys over a lot, so to speak.



> He's not on Rock and Austin's level. Don't let the WWE hype machine fool you. Oh don't forget he squashed the Legend Killers reign.



I don't know, I've just always enjoyed Triple H's in ring ability, and some of his feuds.

LOL I don't care about Juice Orton. That guy is so damn boring, and after what's done to Kofi Kingston who honestly even gives a fuck. Goes to show he would do the same damn thing to someone.

Over something SMALL too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

HHH burying Punk last year was awesome.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, I have to really ask, is Orton REALLY responsible for stopping Kofi's push? I mean, I do remember that certain event where Orton yelled,"STUPID", at him, but I just find it hard to believe Orton had that much pull at the time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Okay, I have to really ask, is Orton REALLY responsible for stopping Kofi's push? I mean, I do remember that certain event where Orton yelled,"STUPID", at him, but I just find it hard to believe Orton had that much pull at the time.



He was the undisputed number 2. Had been one of the top 3 guys for almost 5 years. It's safe to say he had enough pull to depush Kofi for messing up the spot.

Orton was a dick but atleast he was better than what he is now.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 10, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> He was the undisputed number 2. Had been one of the top 3 guys for almost 5 years. It's safe to say he had enough pull to depush Kofi for messing up the spot.
> 
> Orton was a dick but atleast he was better than what he is now.



So it's true then? I've been wondering that for sometime myself.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)

I like Triple H...


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2012)

Orton was the biggest heel at the time and gave Kofi the rub so to speak. Kofi got stuck in mid-carder hell and never moved up the card like he should have.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I like Triple H...



Me too. I mean yea he's presided over more burials than an inner-city minister but the guy was so fucking pompous and hatable that he made you root for The Rock and Austin when they feuded. He helped add something to the legends those guys became. HHH is inarguably the most consistently great heel of his generation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

Orton also got Mr. Kennedy fired for doing a suplex that looked like a normal suplex, but he complained that it hurt too much.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

This just reminds me of why Randy Orton should be a heel. He's naturally just an hateable asshat. He just works much better as a heel, but I guess that he's honestly kind of forced into a position to be a face since there's already too many heels on the roster, I.E., Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes, ADR, and etc... Okay, maybe not a heel, but at least a tweener that skirts more on the heel line? Instead of him being buddies with Mr.Fella after a tag team match, he could instead RKO him any anybody else, showing that he doesn't care who you are because you're getting RKO'd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> thing is rock was a mega-star when he was a wrestler too.. and he probably wont leave for good anyways since he has cemented himself as a credible top movie star..so doing wwe work wont matter anymore..


He wasn't a "mega-star" then, he was getting bit parts outside of the Scorpion King gig. Wasn't til he left in '04 that he started pulling in the bigger roles in bigger movies(_The Rundown_ and _Walking Tall_ were both when he basically had his foot out the door already).



Flow said:


> I've never gotten into Hulk Hogan.
> 
> If his character was anywhere near our day and age, he would be booed worse than Cena. He was the EPITOME of "Eat your vegetable kids! Study and do good in school!" And that's a fact. Not knocking the matches he has put on, but his shit wouldn't fly in today's WWE.


You highly underrate Hogan's ability to adapt.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Me too. I mean yea he's presided over more burials than an inner-city minister but the guy was so fucking pompous and hatable that he made you root for The Rock and Austin when they feuded. He helped add something to the legends those guys became. *HHH is inarguably the most consistently great heel of his generation.*


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2012)

He was consistently heel and barely ever a face. He was a great heel in retrospect at the time it was hard not to hate his guts as he was basically heel Cena and never put anyone over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

People hated HHH for backstage reasons...not for anything his character actually did. I mean, the most evil thing heel HHH did was the Katie Vick shit.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You highly underrate Hogan's ability to adapt.



I have to agree with this. Hogan was really good with adapting with the times. I use "was" because well the whole TNA thing


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton also got Mr. Kennedy fired for doing a suplex that looked like a normal suplex, but he complained that it hurt too much.



Constantly getting injured himself, almost injuring the number 2 and actually putting out the number 1 in the company? Fuck Kennedy. If he wasn't so sloppy he'd be a WWE main eventer.

And Kingston was never going anywhere but the mid-card. I don't think that Orton 'buried him'. Looked more like Orton was trying to get him over from what I saw. More like WWE had nothing for him after that feud.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate to say it but unless something monumentally changes Kofi is just Shelton 2.0


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> You highly underrate Hogan's ability to adapt.



But I don't. I mean the NWO was alright but I could never get like "OMG BEST WRESTLER EVER"

after watching him hulk up. Even as a kid watching him do it on his return to the WWE, I was thinking "Is this guy like serious?"

Maybe if I watched his earlier matches somehow, and saw a good time line of what he did in the ring, his promos, etc. He's always had a cheesy feeling to me. 

The things I'm saying would probably be different though if I was from that generation/watched that generation of super stars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> I have to agree with this. Hogan was really good with adapting with the times. I use "was" because well the whole TNA thing



He doesn't even wrestle in TNA but is still the most over guy on the roster, brother.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone remember when Randy Orton spiked RVD?


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Anybody remember anything RVD did?


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Put on good matches.

Was sort of "that guy" when the alliance took place and sort of feuded with Stone Cold.

Nice to see a Jack Swagger fan is questionable.


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Call me loyal.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

It's JOBBIE TIIIIIIIIME


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, he kinda fucked himself over taking forever to pull down the briefcase.

But I don't care!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> But I don't. I mean the NWO was alright but I could never get like "OMG BEST WRESTLER EVER"
> 
> after watching him hulk up. Even as a kid watching him do it on his return to the WWE, I was thinking "Is this guy like serious?"
> 
> ...


No one will ever say that Hulk was the greatest "Wrestler" of all times, but he could he argued for the greatest "Entertainer"


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He doesn't even wrestle in TNA but is still the most over guy on the roster, brother.


Was gonna argue but you are right


Vox said:


> Anybody remember anything RVD did?


RVD had the Crowd in the palm of his hand during his WWE tenure. He was the "Eh whatever" peoples champion lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

Jack Swagger is going to comeback from his training mission with super saiyan 3 unlocked.


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Mhm. He'll come back with an awesome promo and an awesome beard, saying some shit about the Swagger Shelling being open.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I just hope he loses that old man hair curl.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

RVD totally inspired Ziggler's sell style.  Just check him selling an RKO.  Did Orton ruin Kennedy and Kofi?  Who knows, but he has been reported to have been a former little shit with a lot of sway back in the day.  Kofi is close to Shelton, but different.  Less varied cool ring work, way easier to get behind on the mic.  Swagger was awesome, sucks they ruined such a good heel.  Pompous corn fed happy go luck asshole jock?  It was money, then big show came...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2012)

For the life of me, I could not understand why creative had Swagger job out so much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2012)

Dirt Sheets say it was because he got too big for his britches when he was champion.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

This is random but I hope Slater, Mcintyre, and Jinder can become a good underdog heel stable, like the lWo. It's time like these I miss WWECW. Say what you will but it built stars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion your set man


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

lol Thanks Khris. Its from my google search collection


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

lol

they already fucked up so much

DB tapping to Sheamus. A move Sheamus doesn't even use now? lol

Alberto making Randy Orton tap

CM Punk being the first wrestler to get on his knees and beg Vince to stop beating him up

The Rock being taken out by a beat down CM Punk with one clothesline and a GTS

what else...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> He was consistently heel and barely ever a face. He was a great heel in retrospect at the time it was hard not to hate his guts as he was basically heel Cena and never put anyone over.


It was pretty easy to not hate his character's guts because he was boring as hell for literally 90% of his heel run. Take away his 8-month run on top in 2000 where he was at his most interesting/best and he's an absolute abortion as a heel.



Hellion said:


> I hate to say it but unless something monumentally changes Kofi is just Shelton 2.0


TRUTH.



Flow said:


> But I don't. I mean the NWO was alright but I could never get like "OMG BEST WRESTLER EVER"
> 
> after watching him hulk up. Even as a kid watching him do it on his return to the WWE, I was thinking "Is this guy like serious?"
> 
> ...


Hogan sparked the two biggest boom periods in the history of the business first as a face and then as a heel. As much as I dislike him, Hogan made himself relevant in two separate eras and didn't need to take a 7-year break from the business to do it. 




Flow said:


> *Put on good matches.*






Agmaster said:


> *RVD totally inspired Ziggler's sell style.  Just check him selling an RKO.*  Did Orton ruin Kennedy and Kofi?  Who knows, but he has been reported to have been a former little shit with a lot of sway back in the day.  Kofi is close to Shelton, but different.  Less varied cool ring work, way easier to get behind on the mic.  Swagger was awesome, sucks they ruined such a good heel.  Pompous corn fed happy go luck asshole jock?  It was money, then big show came...


More Perfect than RVD.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Random. Curt Henning was my favorite wrestler when I first got into wrestling, and I honestly don't know why the E' doesn't let him have his fathers rub properly.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

lol

RVD was great in the ring. His Frog time splash has yet to be matched


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol
> 
> RVD was great in the ring. His Frog time splash has yet to be matched



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8UgmcIDHOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I personally like the "Lo Down" better


----------



## ovanz (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh so they switched to nostalgia time. 

Today is gonna b the main event thing i didn't watch last week. It is watchable or is like the "superstars" crap?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol
> 
> they already fucked up so much
> 
> ...





Man, sure shows that WWE sure knows how to build their top stars nowadays. Let them get beat up by man that's much older than them. 

They also fucked up with Lord Tensai. He's a colossal failure.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont have a problem with rko tapping. If a heel has a submission a face has to tap sooner or later. Thats why I think DB needs to have a impact finishing move


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

To be fair, I should of corrected what I had initially put.

CM Punk getting on his knees COULD of had just been something he pulled out of no where. Because as he proved that night, he was acting in the heat of the moment.

It would of been BELIEVABLE Vince if he got on his knees after getting tore apart by CM Punk for so long, and begging. CM Punk laughing with a mic in his hands taunting/humiliating Vince and walks over to him then get lowblowed by Vince.

Initiating Vince pounding/getting the better of CM Punk for a little bit.

Regardless, it was a good segment.....besides the plot holes of Vince somehow being a powerhouse compared to the WWE champion.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2012)

All of you bitching about Punk begging off from Vince have never watched Ric Flair in his prime, have you?


----------



## mow (Oct 10, 2012)

Eddie <3



Hellion said:


> Random. Curt Henning was my favorite wrestler when I first got into wrestling, and I honestly don't know why the E' doesn't let him have his fathers rub properly.



Joe doesnt want it to use his old man's name to progress his career. That's why he doesn't use the same last name 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> All of you bitching about Punk begging off from Vince have never watched Ric Flair in his prime, have you?



This.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)

It was a fake out guys... Seriously...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> GOD, I hated this shit. Like what the fuck was the WWE trying to prove here?
> 
> Would of been perfect if they had Booker T win in the end showing the message "Anyone can make it if you turn your life around"
> 
> Hell, I'm pretty sure Triple H (his heel gimmick during the time) said some racist ass shit. kayfabe



Yeah it was some racist shit when he said "people like you don't become world champion". Then they go and not let Booker win and we all just know Triple H could have convinced Vince to let Booker win the title if he backed him up but he didn't. Triple H and WWE loved burying Booker. 






> LOL, hasn't Kane always been putting guys over? lol
> 
> But if that's Katie Vick shit then...



Well it was around that storyline. Kane didn't have to win the title but Triple H always went over him every time they had a match. Hell its what led to him getting unmasked because he lost a match to Triple H. Then Triple H starts laughing and verbally burying Kane afterward. As if him and Evolutions weekly beat downs beforehand didn't already hurt Kane's character the shit they put him through after he unmasked did. Kane did manage to save it though by going on a rampage and raping Flair. But even unmasked he never dominated Triple H. 





> Never saw the RVD one, but I say he knocked his momentum or something.
> 
> And for Y2J, wasn't it for the undisputed champion? Another poster just had to remind me that he was never so to speak kayfabe a powerhouse like The Rock or Stone Cold. Despite beating them the same night.
> 
> But Chris Jericho is an example of putting guys over a lot, so to speak.



He always beat RVD whenever they fought. I can't remember one time RVD pinned Triple H and this was when he was over as fuck and was selling shirts. Jericho's never won a feud with Triple H. Every time they locked up Triple H has to go out of his way to make Jericho look bad. Just look at their HIAC match. Jericho should have won that since Triple H already won at Mania but NOPE Trips just had to win that match too! Then afterwards Jericho is sent to midcard fueding with a rookie Cena and dicking around with Flair at Summerslam. 





> I don't know, I've just always enjoyed Triple H's in ring ability, and some of his feuds.



Yeah his ring work was good although i felt he was pretty slow and boring in 2002-2003 and during his second feud with HBK in 2004 but overall he was pretty solid and put on good matches most of the time. 



> LOL I don't care about Juice Orton. That guy is so damn boring, and after what's done to Kofi Kingston who honestly even gives a fuck. Goes to show he would do the same damn thing to someone.
> 
> Over something SMALL too.



Touche but Legend Killer Orton was on a roll and Trips just kills his momentum taking Orton years to recover from it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont think Orton ever recovered


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm hoping Kofi picks the IC Champion off of Miz, he could really use it.


----------



## Vox (Oct 10, 2012)

Orton rolled from his loss to Triple H into the best part of his career, definitely his best feud with Undertaker.

I don't see what I'm doing wrong here...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2012)

Noobs. RVD has the best frog splash in the business, Eddie's comes 2nd. 

And RVD's 5 star frog splash looks legit just look at how he bounces off after hitting it and with that beer belly of his and baby fats, it would really hurt like hell.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> All of you bitching about Punk begging off from Vince have never watched Ric Flair in his prime, have you?



I have seen some of his matches, and I'm pretty sure he did that when the opponent was OVER WHELMING him so much in the match.

And I'm also sure he never got on his knees in front of Vince to cheat. 

Vince getting up and knocking the fuck out of him, tackling him over the announce table, etc was like Punk legitimately putting over this new and improved 72(lol) year old Vince. 

The only thing to make sense was Vince gaining the upper-hand by low-blowing Punk.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Noobs. RVD has the best frog splash in the business, Eddie's comes 2nd.
> 
> And RVD's 5 star frog splash looks legit just look at how he bounces off after hitting it and with that beer belly of his and baby fats, it would really hurt like hell.



hahahahaha

D-Lo Brown competes with him on those regards.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Dirt Sheets say it was because he got too big for his britches when he was champion.


Guys it sucks that everyone in teh back so complacent these days, right?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> D-Lo Brown competes with him on those regards.



I love D-Lo as well especially his sky High and his mad head shake, head banging leg drop 



Agmaster said:


> Guys it sucks that everyone in teh back so complacent these days, right?



They all just jelly. Fucking cunts. Swagger is the $$$$


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> All of you bitching about Punk begging off from Vince have never watched Ric Flair in his prime, have you?



TBH when punk did the begging straight into a low blow it reminded me 100% of prime flair (ok he didn't always low blow but he wasn't called dirtiest player for nothing)


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Oct 10, 2012)

fuck the stunner!!

lets dance!

[YOUTUBE]mt7QFhmjKbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

screw you all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He wasn't a "mega-star" then, he was getting bit parts outside of the Scorpion King gig. Wasn't til he left in '04 that he started pulling in the bigger roles in bigger movies(_The Rundown_ and _Walking Tall_ were both when he basically had his foot out the door already).
> 
> 
> You highly underrate Hogan's ability to adapt.



when he did Scorpion King/Mummy 2 he was a mega-wwe star and had the spotlight of a rising action movie star.. i just can't picture it.. if the rock was a jobbing midcarder than maybe.. but he was a top-drawish guy especially with austin..



HK-47 said:


> I like Triple H...



i like triple h too.. he's okay worker(could work on his routine though).. but hating on him is so much fun  

i am not fond of anything after his CEO stuff though...


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

You know he did gain power from sleeping with the bosses daughter lol. I seriously forgot about that. But like you just can't hate on him.......wait yes you can! He gets to SLAM Stephanie. Fucking dickhead. Don't like him anymore


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellion said:


> screw you all


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Bad news bros
Latest form the dirt sheets

_
Despite all the recent hype, there are people within WWE and close to Steve Austin who do not believe an Austin vs. CM Punk match will happen, even at WrestleMania 30. People close to Austin note that not only is he recovering from major knee surgery, his body is banged up worse than is being let on, he's 47 years old with major neck issues and he's not really jonesing to wrestle again.

Internally, all of the Austin-Punk references are strictly to hype the WWE '13 video game.

On a related note, all the talk of "respect" is being done to set up a potential Punk vs. The Undertaker match.
_


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

That sucks but if Taker passes the torch to Punk I would be satisfied


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2012)

> WWE is planning on bringing in part time and Attitude Era stars for Raw going forward for the next six months before WrestleMania 29. The purpose of the move is to make sure that the relatively name-value talent roster doesn't get over-exposed and to prevent problems such as the major ratings dip last week when John Cena wasn't on the show.
> 
> 
> The company has three particular names that have been tossed around; the first is Undertaker who could make an appearance in the Royal Rumble match. He is already planned to have a WrestleMania match but the Rumble would get him back earlier.
> ...



Yay, WWE wants to bring in some attitude era people nobody cares about for the billionth fucking time instead of you know, building up the current roster


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not the stars for fucks sake wwe. It's your damn booking and writing team


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2012)

If that's really true, then all I have to say is that that's good ole WWE. Relying on old talent instead of building on new talent. 

That kind of shit'll come back to bite them on the ass.



Flow said:


> It's not the stars for fucks sake wwe. It's your damn booking and writing team



I honestly think it's mainly Vince. All the stuff that the writing team makes goes to Vince and he's the one with the final say on everything. He seems to be okay with all of the storylines right now since there's no major controversy that's damaging Linda's political campaign. There's a lot of potential for actual good storylines but I really think Vince stomps that out.


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2012)

It's amazing how he can put on a damn good show when he gets "pissed" or whatever. Pretty sure Vince had a lot to do with what happened last night. 

Like I said, the main event should always be like the icing on top. We got DB/Kane to look forward. If they can just capitalize and make more 1 v 1 interesting matches then I'm all for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2012)

I knew Austin was in no shape to wrestle anymore or like i said he would have had matches over the last decade. But had no idea the feud was just to promote a shitty video game. Thought it would at least set up Punk for another feud. Not really looking forward to Punk/Taker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2012)

mow said:


> This.





HK-47 said:


> It was a fake out guys... Seriously...





Nemesis said:


> TBH when punk did the begging straight into a low blow it reminded me 100% of prime flair (ok he didn't always low blow but he wasn't called dirtiest player for nothing)


These guys get it. 



Flow said:


> I have seen some of his matches, and I'm pretty sure he did that when the opponent was OVER WHELMING him so much in the match.
> 
> And I'm also sure he never got on his knees in front of Vince to cheat.
> 
> ...


He was stooging off. Flair would do that shit when a guy would just get a couple of armdrags in on him. You're making way too much out of him emulating one of the greatest cowardly heels of all-time.




Khris said:


> when he did Scorpion King/Mummy 2 he was a mega-wwe star and had the spotlight of a rising action movie star.. i just can't picture it.. if the rock was a jobbing midcarder than maybe.. but he was a top-drawish guy especially with austin..


Being a "mega-WWE star" is maybe rated a bit higher than being a mime to most of Hollywood.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> Bad news bros
> Latest form the dirt sheets
> 
> _
> ...



only if taker changes his gimmick already.. bald deadman taker is weird.. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Being a "mega-WWE star" is maybe rated a bit higher than being a mime to most of Hollywood.



not rated higher.. but definitely not something people will just forget..

i understand what you're trying to say.. he'll maybe be more synonymous with movies.. but people wont flat out forget he was a wwe star


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> only if taker changes his gimmick already.. bald deadman taker is weird..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He changed to his real name again for a reason..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2012)

even if he wanted it to happen.. there's no way it will..


----------



## EJ (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked his big evil gimmick. His character was so raw. It's because he was literally playing himself. If he feuds with punk at wm it would be pointless if he is to win. He's already showed his dominance by having 20 wins.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate the Vince match not because it made Punk look weak, I already knew he was playing dirty. I hate the match because it made Vince look strong. Vince has been on the receiving  end of an ass kicking since the dawn of time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2012)

I just want Austin to comeback and drink beers and give the stunner to people who don't want to drink beer with him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2012)

Smackdown...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Smackdown commentary this week appears to be Josh Mathews and JBL. JBL came out to a pretty small reaction, but the males were pumped up. Josh offered up a handshake, but JBL slapped his hand away. Hilarious!

1. Sheamus defeated Tensai. Sheamus won with White Noise followed by a Brogue Kick in about three minutes. Sheamus, unlike some people, had not trouble lifting Tensai.

2. Heath Slater and Jinder Mahal (w/Drew McIntyre) beat Santino Marella and Zack Ryder. The heels won in about four minutes when Slater hit Ryder with an inverted DDT type move.

3. Kane beat Dolph Ziggler by DQ. The DQ came roughly nine minutes into the match when Dolph hit Kane with the Money in the Bank briefcase. Afterward, Dolph tried to attack Kane again, but Kane knocked him out of the ring. Daniel Bryan ran out to help Kane, but Dolph escaped and the tag champs bickered amongst themselves. Matt Striker tried to interview them, but he received a No! Lock and chokeslam.

4. Big Show beat Kofi Kingston. Show won with the WMD in a couple minutes. The Miz was on commentary and trash talked Kofi afterward while he was down in the ring.

There was a backstage segment with Booker T, Teddy Long, Eve, Layla and Kaitlyn. Everyone thinks Eve was responsible for the attack on Eve, and Eve thinks Teddy did it.

5. Sin Cara (w/mood lighting) beat Damien Sandow (w/Cody Rhodes). Sin Cara won in about three mins with a roll up. Cody got ejected, and Sin Cara used the distraction to get the win.

6. Alberto Del Rio beat Daniel Bryan. *Del Rio won by submission with the cross arm breaker. *ADR talked smack about Orton after the match. Orton showed up and started beating down ADR. Ricardo provided a distraction for ADR to escape, so Randy RKO'd him through the announce table as ADR looked on. <----WHHHHHAAAAA???


----------



## Judas (Oct 11, 2012)

Response to SD spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the only things to look forward to is JBL's commentary and DB/Kane?

Pass.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At least it makes sense since ADR's arsenal is based on injuring your arm 90% of the time. 

Can't say the same regarding Sheamus making Bryan tap out. 




overall: minus five stars smackdown.


----------



## pussyking (Oct 11, 2012)

started watching raw again and it looks pretty terrible just like it did when i stopped watching it. whatever happened to that mr. kennedy guy? he was great at talking and always seemed like a future star. shit even his first feud was with the undertaker. did he die?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2012)

pussyking said:


> started watching raw again and it looks pretty terrible just like it did when i stopped watching it. whatever happened to that mr. kennedy guy? he was great at talking and always seemed like a future star. shit even his first feud was with the undertaker. did he die?



My lord, you must've stopped watching years ago. The dude's been gone for a long time. He's in another wrestling promotion called TNA.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 11, 2012)

pussyking said:


> started watching raw again and it looks pretty terrible just like it did when i stopped watching it. whatever happened to that mr. kennedy guy? he was great at talking and always seemed like a future star. shit even his first feud was with the undertaker. did he die?



You are going about it the wrong way. You have to at least give it a month to get a feel of the new direction. AJ Lee, Team Hell No, Ziggler, Ryback, they are all good, but seeing them for the first time will have you going WTF!


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 11, 2012)

The odds may be stacked against him but never underestimate a Rattlesnake...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 11, 2012)

I was watching Restaurant Impossible last night and started laughing cause Gail must have brought some friends to the set because at the end they interviewed that chick who was Victoria in the wwe about what she thought of the food


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2012)

Omg lol Wetback just made Daniel Bryan tap out.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2012)

Watching TNA. Goddamn Sting and Hogan the focal point of the show still in late 2012? Here comes the Fallen Angel and some jabroni i don't recognize.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Watching TNA. *Goddamn Sting and Hogan the focal point of the show still in late 2012*? Here comes the Fallen Angel and some jabroni i don't recognize.



Lol, well chances are TNA is probably trying to get the most of the money the spent getting them.


Anyway, not a bad show I'm watching right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well chances are TNA is probably trying to get the most of the money the spent getting them.
> 
> 
> Anyway, not a bad show I'm watching right now.



Its sad. I don't know who they really have as up and comers but it just feels like Aries and Jeff are taking backseat to this Hogan/Sting vs Crazy Eights stuff. Terrible, simply terrible. This is like if Triple H was feuding with Taker all year around on RAW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2012)

i tried watching impact a couple of weeks back.. hogan is still repeating his lines from the first time he entered the impact zone..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Its sad. I don't know who they really have as up and comers but it just feels like Aries and Jeff are taking backseat to this Hogan/Sting vs Crazy Eights stuff. Terrible, simply terrible. This is like if Triple H was feuding with Taker all year around on RAW.



True, there is talent there I would like seen pushed but probably storyline wise they wouldn'g fit.


Anyway, decent KnockOuts match.  Tess needs more ring work but Gail made it watchable.  Better than what the E has been doing anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Its sad. I don't know who they really have as up and comers but it just feels like Aries and Jeff are taking backseat to this Hogan/Sting vs Crazy Eights stuff. Terrible, simply terrible. This is like if Triple H was feuding with Taker all year around on RAW.


I've been getting more of a HBK/HHH "Please GOD, make it stop!" never-ending feud, personally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2012)

Bully Ray > CM Punk


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, there is talent there I would like seen pushed but probably storyline wise they wouldn'g fit.
> 
> 
> Anyway, decent KnockOuts match.  Tess needs more ring work but Gail made it watchable.  Better than what the E has been doing anyway.



Yeah but its not hard for the KO division to be better than the divas. As long as i can remember TNA has had a pretty good woman's division. Its like one of there saving graces. I usually sit and watch where as when a divas match is on RAW or Smackdown i try to purposely find a reason to go pee.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I've been getting more of a HBK/HHH "Please GOD, make it stop!" never-ending feud, personally.



Oh god I haven't watched TNA every week so it hasn't reach that level with me yet. Sweet jesus that feud was terrible! Those were some dark times. I know we always talk about RAW being lame now but i'd easily take whining CM Punk bitching for respect over HBK/HHH ANY day of the week.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> If he feuds with punk at wm it would be pointless if he is to win. He's already showed his dominance by having 20 wins.



Punk don't deserve to break the infinite streak. No one in the locker room deserve it. Didn't Undertaker once tap against anaconda vice?, that's as best as he is gonna get. He may win against taker anywhere else but wrestlemania. 

Seriously if Shawn Michael coudn't after two epic matches...it will be wrong anyone else to do it. You know the guy they call Mr Wrestlemania? He coudn't win against Taker on wrestlemania...twice. Not even austin or the rock. The Rock fought after being absent for years and austin too many injuries, sudenly they return and break the streak?. No. 

The streak is not some "old legend push a new talent" no, the streak is something else. Is a shit that's going on for 20 years. I believe Taker will retire invict in Wrestlemania. Maybe he already did.

If someone ever beat the undertaker in wrestlemania, he can't be called human anymore. It must be some sort of advance being from the space + phoenix force + pharaoh's heart of the cards cheat 

edit:



Maybe that could happen, The undertaker Kills himself the streak, i'll be fine with that.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

So....I made the right call missing impact,


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So....I made the right call missing impact,


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not in my house Thursday, when TNA is on, even if i watched i won't understand who is who or what are the storylines.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 12, 2012)

the main storyline @Impact Wrestling is about Hogan having to deal with a group of masked people that leaked his porn tape to the interwebz.


----------



## EJ (Oct 12, 2012)

You know, at first I cared about


*Spoiler*: __ 



DB tapping to Sheamus and now Del Rio




But honestly, the guy is still up and coming. I don't mind him jobbing and tapping to others as long as they build this guy with potential after awhile. He hasn't been in the WWE that long, and he's putting guys over and helping himself gain more credibility. 

It's just that Sheamus doesn't even USE that move anymore and it seemed like a horribly played angle they dropped because they saw how silly it was making him a submission specialist.


----------



## EJ (Oct 12, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Punk don't deserve to break the infinite streak. No one in the locker room deserve it. Didn't Undertaker once tap against anaconda vice?, that's as best as he is gonna get. He may win against taker anywhere else but wrestlemania.
> 
> Seriously if Shawn Michael coudn't after two epic matches...it will be wrong anyone else to do it. You know the guy they call Mr Wrestlemania? He coudn't win against Taker on wrestlemania...twice. Not even austin or the rock. The Rock fought after being absent for years and austin too many injuries, sudenly they return and break the streak?. No.
> 
> ...



I mean what's the point of continuing it?

CM Punk never made Undertaker tap, the referee just called it because he saw Untertaker flailing too much.

Kurt Angle is debated to be the only person to make Undertaker submit. But even that is kayfabe questionable. 

So I guess Punk and Kurt's submissions are the only ones that are debated.

Would be BETTER if DB got a push by making a big star like Brock Lesnar tap out but they are too busy doing whatever with him at this point. I don't understand why they aren't giving him better matches in which he dominates.


----------



## EJ (Oct 12, 2012)

Punk skinny fat


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

My nuts hurt!  Was Joe's match any good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2012)

Shozan said:


> the main storyline @Impact Wrestling is about Hogan having to deal with a group of masked people that leaked his porn tape to the interwebz.



thats really lame


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Punk don't deserve to break the infinite streak. No one in the locker room deserve it. Didn't Undertaker once tap against anaconda vice?, that's as best as he is gonna get. He may win against taker anywhere else but wrestlemania.
> 
> Seriously if Shawn Michael coudn't after two epic matches...it will be wrong anyone else to do it. You know the guy they call Mr Wrestlemania? He coudn't win against Taker on wrestlemania...twice. Not even austin or the rock. The Rock fought after being absent for years and austin too many injuries, sudenly they return and break the streak?. No.
> 
> ...



 how the fuck do you get counted out in a no dq match


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2012)

After seeing Wade Baretta's new finisher a few times, I realized that its much more boring than his previous finisher the Potatoland. I dunno about Wade but does he lack imagination or something?


----------



## Judas (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought I was the only one who thought that. The man's selection of finishers and theme song are just meh.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Punk skinny fat



Dat dere strong gluten devourer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

The best finisher Barrett ever did was the big boot after tying a guy into the ropes. Right now, he's just elbowing a sack of potatoes.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> how the fuck do you get counted out in a no dq match



We should ask Heyman since he booked that exact finish for a match in ECW.


----------



## Judas (Oct 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Punk skinny fat



Beer belly? 


**


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> We should ask Heyman since he booked that exact finish for a match in ECW.



Touche...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Judas said:


> Beer belly?
> 
> 
> **



Yeah the straight edge shit was all just a gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2012)

when ecw fucks up its awesome


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2012)

Shozan said:


> the main storyline @Impact Wrestling is about Hogan having to deal with a group of masked people that leaked his porn tape to the interwebz.



Wait, did they actually include Hogans sex tape in the story line?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

No. Aces and Eights is just a mystery group where no one knows who they are or who their leader is. It's probably Bully Ray, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Its always bully ray. 

anyone got a link to smackdown stream?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

here

I only watch comercials so far, but Punk look badass in the WWE'13 videogame promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2012)

ovanz said:


> here
> 
> I only watch comercials so far, but Punk look badass in the WWE'13 videogame promo.



Shit it won't start for me.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

Now Kane and DB are actually beating the crap of a sack of potatoes.

Ricardo vs Hornswaggle, finaly the feud i was waiting for.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Kay its working now. They're showing the Larry King shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2012)

Them showing those Touts is mad depressing.


----------



## Darc (Oct 12, 2012)

All the people they show Touts from are ugly as hell.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

JBL: Maybe is a good looking Goat" lol.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Darc said:


> All the people they show Touts from are ugly as hell.



Damn bro. What you said is mean as hell. 

There does need to be more pretty wimminz in the touts though... I also don't like the image it gives to non-wrestling fans about actual wrestling fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2012)

Darc said:


> All the people they show Touts from are ugly as hell.



Well they only can show ones that go with what they want.  So they have to take out all the ones that don't suck up to the faces.  So all the pro punk ones are gone for a start.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Damn bro. What you said is mean as hell.
> 
> There does need to be more pretty wimminz in the touts though... I also don't like the image it gives to non-wrestling fans about actual wrestling fans.



They're definitely living up to the redneck and mentally handicapped stigma that plagues wrestling fans.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

So...being pro punk means you look good?  Strange.  Alright, time to skip thru impact.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2012)

Judas said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought that. The man's selection of finishers and theme song are just meh.



The guy needs to ask friends or some people in the locker room for new ideas for his finisher. Seriously, it looks lame. It takes him like 10secs and he looks like he's in slow motion or something. Its like a bad ougi from a Naruto Storm game. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The best finisher Barrett ever did was the big boot after tying a guy into the ropes. Right now, he's just elbowing a sack of potatoes.



What does he call his new finisher anyway?



Judas said:


> Beer belly?
> 
> 
> **



I told you, he's CM Drunk..


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2012)

I just realized the whole problem with the CM Punk respect angle is that he's talking but not wrestling. They should've had him randomly picking people from the roster (pre introducing Ryback into the story) and had him beat people/make them tap out. There is too much talk and way too little action.

and christ the dude is looking blubbery as hell. His body fat % keep rising :s


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2012)

Must be all that junk food + beer.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Must be all that junk food + beer.



And it's because of Dat Jericho, he made punk a drunk.

Jericho invented alcohol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2012)

I know right.

Now Drunk is living the good life drinking whiskey and listening to pop music. 

All thanks to Y2J.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 13, 2012)

ovanz said:


> The streak is not some "old legend push a new talent" no, the streak is something else. Is a shit that's going on for 20 years. I believe Taker will retire invict in Wrestlemania. Maybe he already did.



The problem is if they don't end the streak they miss out on having one of the biggest possible moments they could possibly have. And I think finally being pinned to the mat after 20+ years is the only appropriate way for Undertaker to retire. Think...even if he loses the last one, doesn't change the fact that he won 20 (or 21) WrestleMania matches in a row.

I'm perfectly sold on Cena ending the streak at WM30 unless some other better option comes along between now and then.



TerminaTHOR said:


> The guy needs to ask friends or some people in the locker room for new ideas for his finisher. Seriously, it looks lame. It takes him like 10secs and he looks like he's in slow motion or something. Its like a bad ougi from a Naruto Storm game.
> 
> 
> 
> What does he call his new finisher anyway?



It's the Souvenir and yeah it's pretty bad.

It's a shame because Barrett's improved a lot in the ring over the past year and he carries himself so damn well but the finishers both suck and the music sucks (it's less horrifying since they took out the autotuning, but still). Those things are probably both holding him back. His finisher should have been his Black Hole Slam and his music should be some dark orchestral shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

I dont like Wade making the Black Hole Slam his finisher it was good when he used it in the past but it lacks something? That kind of move only suits for people like The Abyss or Big Bossman. It doesnt look legit if someone like Wade does that move lol

The Souvenir? What an awful name as well. If thats the case then he should just pluck one of his pubes and insert it in his opponent's nostril and then proceed with a huge spinning double axe handle smash or a clothesline directly hitting the opponent's nose.


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2012)

It doesn't. Again on a guy like him it's just a potato sack lift. If Mark Henry used it, it would be a whole other story. 

Wade needs to use a lariat.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 13, 2012)

A lariat? That could work...

Anyway i saw a bit of Vintage Collection this afternoon, and they weren't blurring the attitude WWF logo, and they didn't censor Foley saying WWF. I guess that's allowed again?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2012)

mow said:


> I just realized the whole problem with the CM Punk respect angle is that he's talking but not wrestling. They should've had him randomly picking people from the roster (pre introducing Ryback into the story) and had him beat people/make them tap out. There is too much talk and way too little action.
> 
> and christ the dude is looking blubbery as hell. His body fat % keep rising :s



Yeah, that's the problem with most of the feuds in WWE nowadays. Too much talking and not enough fighting. And if they do manage to get the action aspect right they end up not having enough talking to get the guys fighting over. They need a balance.

Also meh on Punk's weight. I don't care how he looks as long as he can entertain me. He was never some 6 pack guy to begin with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

if he can do it.. give wade a flying lariat like taker used to do..


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

lol, ok is this foreshadowing his return? Or has wearing the WWE champions t shirts been a rising fad?

Chances are, CM Punk is going to face The Rock for placing that GTS on him. So that means at HIAC, prepare for him to somehow win by some BS stipulation. I predict either Ryback turning heel and destroying John Cena,  Ryback and John Cena both slaughtering one another,  Punk capitalizes, or Punk gets some outside interference


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

LOL please, Wade going for a lariat finisher?  LOL NO. His potato elbow smash is so boring as it already is, changing it to a lariat wont make any difference. We need a real finisher like a triple batista powerbomb, piledriver, suplex, etc. Or maybe my original idea of the Souvenir. That would work. 



Flow said:


> lol, ok is this foreshadowing his return? Or has wearing the WWE champions t shirts been a rising fad?
> 
> Chances are, CM Punk is going to face The Rock for placing that GTS on him. So that means at HIAC, prepare for him to somehow win by some BS stipulation. I predict either Ryback turning heel and destroying John Cena,  Ryback and John Cena both slaughtering one another,  Punk capitalizes, or Punk gets some outside interference



Whats wrong with you Flow? Are you blind? The Rock is clearly a fan of CM Drunk. He loves him dearly.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 13, 2012)

Wade should steal Lex Luger's forearm of death


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2012)

mow said:


> I just realized the whole problem with the CM Punk respect angle is that he's talking but not wrestling. They should've had him randomly picking people from the roster (pre introducing Ryback into the story) and had him beat people/make them tap out. There is too much talk and way too little action.
> 
> and christ the dude is looking blubbery as hell. His body fat % keep rising :s



If the decision were up to me, I'd take the belt off of him.

'tis why I'm gathering more body fat myself here rather than on WWE's creative writing team.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

In all honesty, why the hell should the title be given to The Rock? He's not even going to be here to defend the damn title....


well. Not that there is a chance that the title will change hands on a non PPV. Didn't it USE to be like that? That's why everyone watched RAW/Smackdown because anything could seriously happen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> In all honesty, why the hell should the title be given to The Rock? He's not even going to be here to defend the damn title....



1) To put eyes on the product
2) Whoever beats Rock for the gold would get huge momentum and that's why I personally wanted Cena to get the strap before RR, drop it to rock and hopefully Punk would get the title shot for WM29 and beat Rock for the gold. 

I'd argue that WM29 doesn't need Cena/Rock II because someone like Punk could finally be seen as equal to Cena if Dwanye puts him over.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Punk is already Cena's equal.


I have no problem with The Rock winning it then stating himself "I won't be here to defend it as I should be as I have done in the past"

then submitting the title to the WWE putting it up for grabs for any super star.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 13, 2012)

Lol for a moment i thought, "they photoshoped some muscles on Punk?" then notice it was the Rock.

Well he is a action movie star, so he doesn't slack with the training.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, ok is this foreshadowing his return? Or has wearing the WWE champions t shirts been a rising fad?
> 
> Chances are, CM Punk is going to face The Rock for placing that GTS on him. So that means at HIAC, prepare for him to somehow win by some BS stipulation. I predict either Ryback turning heel and destroying John Cena,  Ryback and John Cena both slaughtering one another,  Punk capitalizes, or Punk gets some outside interference



remember when the rock used to look like a guy you could probably beat?


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2012)

Khris said:


> remember when the rock used to look like a guy you could probably beat?





:teehee


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> Punk is already Cena's equal.



In WWE's eyes and casual fans, Punk's #2 to Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah.. i could probably kick that guy's ass.. but for as the one flow posted, i am afraid that will i puncture a vain and the fluids coming out will drown me


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2012)

Why does Rock look like he has blood on his CM Punk shirt?


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I mean how the FUCK are we suppose to believe CM Punk took out a fresh Rock with a clothesline.

lol ok I'll just let it go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why does Rock look like he has blood on his CM Punk shirt?



thats not blood.. the rock sweats kool aid


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> I mean how the FUCK are we suppose to believe CM Punk took out a fresh Rock with a clothesline.
> 
> lol ok I'll just let it go



It doesn't LOOK believable at all because Punk is a skinny out of shape looking little guy compared to Rock but Punk apparently knows karate so maybe he unleashed the beast on Rock. 

if he can make his martial arts skills look believable then him kicking Rock's ass becomes possible to the casual fans.



Khris said:


> thats not blood.. the rock sweats kool aid



no wonder he never looks gassed.


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

lol his "muay tai" sucks  though. It looks so sloppy. It's like he unleashes his little amateur girl karate on someone. 

It's very cute when they sell to it though. pek


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1ICeRlytE4&feature=fvo&ad=24458770654[/YOUTUBE]


....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

gimme that much money and i'll rise above anything


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Man is fucking stacked. lol

He's laughing at every single internet nerd behind their computer screen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> Punk is already Cena's equal.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with The Rock winning it then stating himself "I won't be here to defend it as I should be as I have done in the past"
> ...



Not really, Shena earns $2.5m while Drunk only gets $1.6m


----------



## EJ (Oct 13, 2012)

John Cena is yin

Punk is yang


is what I mean.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Do guys like Shena and Rock able to bench press 500 or more lbs?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 13, 2012)

> Ryback addressed often made comparisons between himself and Bill Goldberg during an interview published in the latest issue of WWE Magazine. He said they don't bother him and that "people are misinformed."
> 
> "People see a big guy with a shaved head who's intense, and they draw those comparisons," said Ryback. "I will say this: Goldberg did this for the money. He was never a fan of wrestling. I do this because I have a passion for it, and that's the biggest difference between Goldberg and me. I'm not here to make five million dollars and then walk away. I'm here for life. And, I firmly believe that I'm much better than he was in the ring. He was great, and I was a fan of his when I was younger. But, I feel I'm a better athlete and wrestler than Goldberg ever was, and people are going to see that over time."



Now, guys, lets look at it objectively as we can. For one thing, Ryback does indeed have more passion than Goldberg. That's really undeniable as there's many things that point to Goldberg mainly working in the wrestling biz mainly for money. He's also a better wrestler than he is, as Goldberg is pretty stiff and limited within the ring and has injured people before. Goldberg's biggest asset was his unique aura and appeal. Something which Mr.Ryback still does not have.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

daww Babyback getting his lil jimmies rustled by people comparing him to Goldberg. 


And Ryback will get his aura and appeal back after awhile. Everyone tried to not accept it, but he's officially over. When he clothesline Punk so many people were marking out and jumping out of their seats.

I SEVERELY sense that if he turns heel it could stunt his momentum. Don't make him become like a muscle for CM Punk. Well...if they do, have him do a Batista on him eventually.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

woah....

Just watched John Cena vs Kurt Angle.

John Cena really is one of the greatest wrestlers ever. I liked how he got out of the ankle lock.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> woah....
> 
> Just watched John Cena vs Kurt Angle.
> 
> *John Cena really is one of the greatest wrestlers ever*. I liked how he got out of the ankle lock.



I hope you know how many jimmies you just rustled by saying that.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

And who is your favorite wrestler that is great on the mic and as dedicated as Cena?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> And who is your favorite wrestler that is great on the mic and as dedicated as Cena?



 Vince McMahon.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

lol at least you guys could tell I was trolling when I make it so damn obvious.

dat old man strength Vince has.

But none the less, he isn't my favorite, but he is a great wrestler (in regards to Cena). Just a shame with his character not being changed.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree, he's great, especially when he's not being an asskisser to the fans(which is never, nowadays) and even now he can still dish out a few adequate promos but his character is just so damn stale and tiring now. 

He's still better than Sheamus, though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Now, guys, lets look at it objectively as we can. For one thing, Ryback does indeed have more passion than Goldberg. That's really undeniable as there's many things that point to Goldberg mainly working in the wrestling biz mainly for money. He's also a better wrestler than he is, as Goldberg is pretty stiff and limited within the ring and has injured people before. Goldberg's biggest asset was his unique aura and appeal. Something which Mr.Ryback still does not have.



I agree with Ryback and its good to hear that he has that confidence oozing from him. Like what I've said, he will be the next big thing. 



Flow said:


> daww Babyback getting his lil jimmies rustled by people comparing him to Goldberg.
> 
> 
> And Rybach will get his aura and appeal back after awhile. Everyone tried to not accept it, but he's officially over. When he clothesline Punk so many people were marking out and jumping out of their seats.
> ...



Dont jinx it now Ryback will be more popular than Goldberg. The only thing Rybach lacks is an epic entrance better than Goldberg's. He already has a secondary finisher the meathook clothesline like Goldberg's spear so its all good.



VastoLorDae said:


> Vince McMahon.



Vince McMan is real proof that you dont mess with the fucking boss. 



Flow said:


> lol his "muay tai" sucks  though. It looks so sloppy. It's like he unleashes his little amateur girl karate on someone.
> 
> It's very cute when they sell to it though. pek



Obito is a much more better Muay Thai fighter than Drunk.
Just look at this:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Now, guys, lets look at it objectively as we can. For one thing, Ryback does indeed have more passion than Goldberg. That's really undeniable as there's many things that point to Goldberg mainly working in the wrestling biz mainly for money. *He's also a better wrestler than he is*, as Goldberg is pretty stiff and limited within the ring and has injured people before. Goldberg's biggest asset was his unique aura and appeal. Something which Mr.Ryback still does not have.



Bullshit. Ryback has never had a better match than Goldberg vs DDP or Goldberg vs Steiner. Goldberg could do backflips and could actually lift people up for his finisher. 

Ryback is like 1/100th of anything Goldberg ever was at this point of his career.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 14, 2012)

People are just too quick to jump the gun, that's all.

Better than Goldberg? Ryback hasn't worked one single goddamned main event match yet. Let's clear that hurdle first.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2012)

Well if we compare him now to where Goldberg was at the same time in his career then yes he is ahead of Goldberg.  Remember Goldbergs first win streak is inflated.  He basically came in with wcw stating he had already beaten people in live events when he hadn't.

Also it wasn't really until Goldberg defeated Raven for the US title was he really cared about,  sure you could hear Goldberg chants but at the same time it is known that a huge number of that was plugged through the speakers by WCW themselves.

Yes I won't deny how super over he got by the time he defeated Hogan for the WcW title but if we are to compare we have to compare at where they are and were at the time and Ryback is ahead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

i'd wait really.. Goldberg was shit at the mic.. Ryback is yet to cut a promo(with this gimmick)..


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I heard he was pretty decent on the mic. He doesn't have to cut promos all the time. His presence will speak enough for him.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyways guys, I can't wait to see what the WWE has in store for CM Punk. I mean he's really over-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> I heard he was pretty decent on the mic. He doesn't have to cut promos all the time. His presence will speak enough for him.



nahh.. he's no taker.. even taker cut promos..

he'll have to talk some time.. 



Flow said:


> Anyways guys, I can't wait to see what the WWE has in store for CM Punk. I mean he's really over-



i actually want this to happen..


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see this ending well. it may be an outstanding match....but

I would hate seeing Undertaker to just walk out burying another wrestler. And if CM Punk wins, there will be SO MUCH damn controversy over it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2012)

That just displays how burdensome The Streak has been for years now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't see this ending well. it may be an outstanding match....but
> 
> I would hate seeing Undertaker to just walk out burying another wrestler. And if CM Punk wins, there will be SO MUCH damn controversy over it.



yes cuz taker has buried edge, triple h, and shawn..


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Can't tell if it was sarcasm or not 

but yes, he has.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Well if we compare him now to where Goldberg was at the same time in his career then yes he is ahead of Goldberg.  Remember Goldbergs first win streak is inflated.  He basically came in with wcw stating he had already beaten people in live events when he hadn't.
> 
> Also it wasn't really until Goldberg defeated Raven for the US title was he really cared about,  sure you could hear Goldberg chants but at the same time it is known that a huge number of that was plugged through the speakers by WCW themselves.
> 
> Yes I won't deny how super over he got by the time he defeated Hogan for the WcW title but if we are to compare we have to compare at where they are and were at the time and Ryback is ahead.



No he's not. Everything in this post is so wrong and not rooted in reality it seems like a troll post. Goldberg was putting on good matches on ppvs with Perry Saturn and getting over crushing the WCW midcard whereas Ryback fights 150 lbs jobbers all the time...then feuded with Jinder Mahal and suddenly SHOVED into the main event with zero build up.  The streak wasn't even mentioned until months into his career. They didn't start inflating it until they started pushing him towards the US title. Goldberg came in as an unknown and got over being a Badass. Ryback is a Mason Ryan that actually worked out.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Talk all you want about Ryback, he's over as hell right now. Could care less about Goldberg. As long as his momentum keeps rising.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Get off Ryback's nuts. He's not THAT over. He's forever in Goldberg's shadow.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Right, perfect logic. It's on his nuts by simply stating he's over. Something you even state. 

I would say get Goldberg's dick out of your mouth, but I already made my point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Still on his nuts, I see.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Still running your mouth in hopes of Goldberg spearing you with his.... I see.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

On another note, I now know why Goldber's entrance was so long. If you listen to his theme it's a build up and it climaxes once he comes out to the ring.

This is for fans like Ghos needed time to prep their areas for their precious Goldberg.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2012)

Ryback is like Goldberg Jr. He has a long way to go before he reaches Goldberg's level of presence and badassity.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Ryback is indeed over, though. He's not anywhere near as bad as Mason Ryan. The only comparison between them is that they're both muscular. Mason absolutely sucked in the ring and really needed more experience. Ryback has years of experience and I think he's ready. He has good momentum right now and I can only hope the WWE manages to keep up with it.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Ryback...


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Just the older jimmes not wanting change and being conservative. Not realizing Goldberg left because he didn't like that things weren't PG.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2012)

I can accept Ryback. At first I didn't like him that much but he's grown on me. The fact that he recently stated that he definitely has more passion than Goldberg does really makes me put a lot of faith into him.

I just wish that Mark Henry was back so that he could feud with Ryback. I think that Mark Henry would be a great rival for him.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Mark Henry stated he is coming back to put Triple H back on the streets. 

Can't wait to see Mark teach Triple H what it is to be a man.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say Jericho invented intensity and Jericho invented beating up Goldberg


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Dat deadlock.

Jericho was humble about it too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> Can't tell if it was sarcasm or not
> 
> but yes, he has.



you either must have never watched those matches, or have no sense of the meaning of the term "buried".. i have seen this mentioned billions of times in this thread alone, but it wouldn't hurt repeating it.. 

losing =/= buried


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> Dat deadlock.
> 
> Jericho was humble about it too



Jericho invented humility and the written word which is why he put it in his book


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Then why do people say Triple H buried CM Punk.

It seems pointless at putting CM Punk against Undertaker, other then for Undertaker to add something else to his streak. 

This thing just pisses me off the more I talk about it. Everyone here talks and complains about people like John Cena, or Triple H no selling. But blow gaskets to Undertaker's streak. And when I say "Don't you think that's hypocritical..."

I'm given a "WHAT! No, it isn't! He is the *dead man*! HE DESERVES THE STREAK!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

The streak is worth more than the WWE title at this point. It's become the centerpiece of Wrestlemania every year. Besides, Undertaker only wrestles that one match a year nowadays as they sell the match as being so devastating, he has to take a year off every time to recover from them. 

Remember...HHH supposedly beat him so badly, he had to be carried out at a WM. Meanwhile, Cena and HHH run around all year no-selling broken arms and shit.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Doesn't dispute the fact that he tanked a sweet chins music and a pedigree and everyone here was like "OH MAN THAT UNDERTAKER. SO AWESOME"

*Cena kicks out of a rock bottom*

"Wow, great no selling John Cena "


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

John Cena no-sells like three finishers in every match...but he's not portrayed as an undead zombie with superpowers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow comparing Shena to Taker .


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Danger Doom wanting Dolph Ziggler to act like Eddie Guerro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Dolph probably can't even grow a mustache.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

On another note, 

did anyone else notice how interesting RAW was with Vince there? I mean for fucks sake. His son had potential to be just like him when it came to making a story line amazing.

They were both talented on the mics. Hell, even Stephanie was as well. It's like all three of them knew exactly how to react and what to say in order to garner attention.

Vince should stay.....at least until something interesting can follow after him for the time being. Because last RAW was amazing.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dolph probably can't even grow a mustache.



he'd probably purposely cut himself trying to groom it as a result of him overselling it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuck your shit Ghost .


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

oh,

and lol at Dolph trying to make it seem like it was Sin Cara's fault:





silly Danger, trying to belittle others.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Woah Sting looks so weird without the painted face =/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

If you look carefully, you can tell Flow missed me.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

whatever floats your boat Doom


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> If you look carefully, you can tell Flow missed me.



Yes, you complement each other 

I'm trying to watch tna, I don't understand shit lol, i only recognize some former WWE stars lol. Bully ray he was from the dudly boys i think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> Then why do people say Triple H buried CM Punk.


cause trips shoved everything punk said aside and went "i gonna beatz you ups" on his skinny fat ass.. made him non-credible as a new upcoming face of the company.. thats what people say anyways.. 
that whole feud was a fuck up not just the "burying"

its nothing like taker and his recent opponents.. edge looked strong and had probably had his best match in his career(along with the tlc match vs cena), shawn had an amazing retirement feud that any wrestler would love to have plus glorious matches that made shawn look like he's the only one who could and should break the streak, triple h looked like a beast in the first match and had a great return match as well.. none of them looked weak or non-credible..




> It seems pointless at putting CM Punk against Undertaker, other then for Undertaker to add something else to his streak.


lolno.. those guys looked like legends going toe-to-toe with taker.. the streak is the best way for punk to achieve cena's status as a heel version.. the streak is a gimmick/tool for wwe to use to make people like punk..



> This thing just pisses me off the more I talk about it. Everyone here talks and complains about people like John Cena, or Triple H no selling. But blow gaskets to Undertaker's streak. And when I say "Don't you think that's hypocritical..."


so you think that taker beating shawn, trips, and edge is no-selling? 

taker was stretched out to the beating done by trips.. how is that no-selling?

and who says trips no sells? he's one the fine sellers actually.. anyways people saying trips/cena no sell doesn't mean taker no sells either.. 



> I'm given a "WHAT! No, it isn't! He is the *dead man*! HE DESERVES THE STREAK!"



doesn't mean trying to break the streak but failing is being buried.. 

shit, punk vs taker will be the best thing for punk in his career..


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

You're missing my point Khris, but I'm too lazy to back up my claims at this point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

Your point being baw baw dont mock Shena because big old meanie Taker is the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

i am not.. punk vs taker is a great idea..


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, you are.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

RVD new X-division champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

"Holy shit" chant for a kendo stick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Dueling trash lid shots. Oh man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn, James Storm has bled all over himself AND Bobby Roode.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHA...Rock taking a stunner-level sell on that codebreaker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Thumbtacks


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know their names, but that was brutal, i like it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the kind of hardcore match pg-era WWE could never have.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Al Snow wrestling!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

"You still got it" chant for Snow after doing one move.


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I might seriously start watching TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

He brought back HEAD!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh shit! Matt Morgan!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

I only know Kurt angle and chavo guerrero (i didn't even notice chavo wasn't with WWE anymore lol)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Chavo left and said he was going to prove he was way better than Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder who fights cancer better...AJ Styles or John Cena?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn, Angle can still bring the goods.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 14, 2012)

This TNA PPV isn't half bad. Maybe I'll start watching this too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

dat Border Toss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Chavo had to mention Eddie to get a pop.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2012)

Ghost, acquaint yourself with this:




I can overlook a lot, but you just dropped three double posts, a triple post, and a _pentuple_ post in the last page. 


Because of an TNA PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

> Because of an TNA ppv



I am the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Masked biker gang vs a bully and the crow.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Its'...the other guy from the dudley boys (?)

I don't anyone's name lol.

edit: ok t-bone or some shit.

edit 2: lol crowd "this is awkard! this is awkard"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

WTF!?!?!?!!? DEVON WAS THE LEADER OF ACES AND EIGHTS!!! :galaxyryoma


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

Is this TNA version of Cm punk vs...what the fuck is your face Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

D-von? okay might download this


----------



## EJ (Oct 14, 2012)

DEVON

GET THE ACES



oh lord this is funny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Hardy won? Fuck this company.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2012)

The what the fuck is your face won. Eh the good thing is that i'm new to this shit so i don't dislike anyone yet.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 14, 2012)

this is what TNA did just to make Hardy resign... fuck them for that!


----------



## Suzanne490 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thread should be titled Lets Hug it out Bitch .


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL DEVON? A LEADER OF A STABLE???   

I cant take him seriously the dude looks so kind and peaceful rofl. He should've pretended to be a thug instead of revealing himself as the leader and he could just do his seizure when he was unmasked for the lulz. =))


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

The internet has exploded in butthurt after Hardy's win. So much mad from smarks and so much happiness from emo teenage girls on tumblr.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL the previous champ was a nobody anyways, for me. 

Austin Aries was his name right? I remember watching a TNA ppv and he was in a fatal 4 way with the winner getting a TNA contract match along with a white dude who looks kinda like Zach Gowen with two legs and I cant imagine how he got into the business with such a very skinny body. I dont even think that dude can body slam the likes of Rey Mysterio without Rey selling. 

Those guys are better off with some indie backyard wrestling. I know its harsh...but lol


----------



## Shozan (Oct 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL the previous champ was a nobody anyways, for me.
> 
> Austin Aries was his name right? I remember watching a TNA ppv and he was in a fatal 4 way with the winner getting a TNA contract match along with a white dude who looks kinda like Zach Gowen with two legs and *I cant imagine how he got into the business with such a very skinny body*. I dont even think that dude can body slam the likes of Rey Mysterio without Rey selling.
> 
> Those guys are better off with some indie backyard wrestling. I know its harsh...but lol



Jeff Hardy...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2012)

Austin Aries has done the brainbuster to Bully Ray and Samoa Joe. Dude's strong as hell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Jeff Hardy...



LOL. I cant remember his name, all I can remember was Austin Aries and Zema Ion. But that other guy is a Zach Gowen look like. 

What? Aries brainbustered Samoa Joe?  Of course Joe sold the move.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 15, 2012)

Late to the conversation, but Ryback isn't half the wrestler Goldberg was. Goldberg truly knew how to input power on his moves, and he could do some more technical stuff duo to his background in training mixed martial arts. Ryback is a steroid freak with not even the 1% aura Goldberg had.


He is somewhat over though, can't deny that.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## SilverCross (Oct 15, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Late to the conversation, but Ryback isn't half the wrestler Goldberg was. Goldberg truly knew how to input power on his moves, and he could do some more technical stuff duo to his background in training mixed martial arts. Ryback is a steroid freak with not even the 1% aura Goldberg had.
> 
> 
> He is somewhat over though, can't deny that.



He also knew how to injure a lot of the guys he worked with...

I'd take Ryback over goldberg....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, he injured a lot of them, but he's still leagues above Ryback in every other department.


Not a fan of either anyway.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

I knew it. Daniel Bryan cant resist steak, turkey, ham, bacon, lamb, bbq and fried chicken.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Late to the conversation, but Ryback isn't half the wrestler Goldberg was. Goldberg truly knew how to input power on his moves, and he could do some more technical stuff duo to his background in training mixed martial arts. Ryback is a steroid freak with not even the 1% aura Goldberg had.
> 
> 
> He is somewhat over though, can't deny that.




Unlike Triple H, Goldberg will bury you....for good!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Good ppv.  Sadface that the OLD TALENT both closed and opened the show after Ion and Aries have made those belts interesting.  Whatevs, I marked for Devon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> Kane's cock was that good eh Bryan?
> 
> DB coming out on a horse/herd of dogs > austin beer truck



DB loves dem smooth, juicy, white meat with a pinkish head..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk

*I've made my choice.Was easier than ya think.If you've been paying attention you know too.Tune in tonight to find out!* pic.twitter.com/cm02tUue


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Whatever his choice is, he's going to end up fighting them in a triple threat match.


----------



## Vice (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's hoping for Punk/Austin at WrestleMania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DB loves dem smooth, juicy, white meat with a pinkish head..



he'll switch to dark meat eventually


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is hoping for that 60 minute iron match between CM Punk and Daniel Bryan.

They put on some great matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

...that bombed in the ratings.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to see Goldberg come back, squash and injure so much talent, then leave because the WWE isn't PG enough. Again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Who did he actually injure when he was in the WWE? The only person I can recall him injuring was Bret Hart and that was in WCW.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I knew it. Daniel Bryan cant resist steak, turkey, ham, bacon, lamb, bbq and fried chicken.



So DB now eats meat and Punk has a beer belly. 

Poor little jimmies, your heroes are liars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

wait till we find out that Kane and Taker don't worship satan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

I remember when Punk showed a picture of his fridge after Money in the Bank last year...

...and there was beer inside.

Kayfabe died for me on that day.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cs_oEwF3bEo[/YOUTUBE]

ITT: Stone Cold for President


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]cs_oEwF3bEo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ITT: Stone Cold for President




Omg!!!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]cs_oEwF3bEo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ITT: Stone Cold for President



I'll kill you and beat your family...of course we're talking about videogames


----------



## mow (Oct 15, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DB loves dem grilled meat with a charbroiled head..



Fixed for WWE canon


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who did he actually injure when he was in the WWE? The only person I can recall him injuring was Bret Hart and that was in WCW.




Right here from another website:



> Goldberg was a careless klutz in the ring. During one match against Bret Hart in WCW, Goldberg carelessly threw his leg up to kick Bret and nailed him hard in the jaw. That ended up giving Bret a (real) concussion and eventually led to the end of Bret's legendary career.
> 
> From Bret Hart's wikipedia page...
> 
> ...




Pretty sure this could be exaggerated, but seeing as how due to the access of internet and the WWE reporting incidents involving injuries, a lot of stuff probably went unnoticed by the fans.


Really, Goldberg is the epitome of someone with "five moves of doom". I seriously do not think he could pull of that many moves. But saying this, he put on some good matches. Seeing Brock Lesnar and Goldberg go at it was prime example.

Both really didn't know what they wanted to do lol. 

But still, Brock >= Goldberg in the ring.


----------



## mow (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> *Really, Goldberg is the epitome of someone with "five moves of doom"*. I seriously do not think he could pull of that many moves. But saying this, he put on some good matches. Seeing Brock Lesnar and Goldberg go at it was prime example.



Nop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Goldberg would've been better off in WWE if he didn't have to wrestle HHH on 4 consecutive ppvs while HHH was out of shape and injured from WM. A different opponent would've gotten more out of him, like HBK, for instance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 15, 2012)

Always thought him jobbing at SummerSlam was really, really stupid when he'd finally shown signs of getting over with the WWE crowds. He should've beaten HHH two PPVs in a row and then moved on instead of what actually happened. Hell, they could've programmed Bill against HBK, Eddy, Benoit, Cena, or any of the other somewhat name guys who were basically in limbo around that time.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Nop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Edge stole the spear from Goldberg and made an entire career out of it. That's a pretty good legacy for a guy with 5 moves.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

At people bringing up other wrestlers to make their favs more credible. Using that logic, that one guy is good because he made the Funkasaurus make a gimmick out of what he was doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Gore > Spear


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Goldberg still put on great matches though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

Goldberg 5 moves of doom: Knee to the gut followed by twisting snap neckbreaker,  pumphandle fall away slam, military press to power slam, goldberg spear,(goldberg taunt) the jackhammer. And if his opponent kicks out of those 5 moves then he will bury you for good by using his Sweet Chin Music. 



Clearly, Goldberg's 5 moves of doom is cosmically superior than Shena's.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

And yet people blew gaskets to Hogan hulking up and winning by using a leg drop. 

hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Hogan's legdrop was okay for being a finisher in the 70s, when he started wrestling. He was a 330 lbs dude dropping his leg across your throat. What isn't credible about that?

In Japan, his finisher was a lariat. He also did a lot more moves in Japan, but Vince told him to keep it simple in America.


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 15, 2012)

Weekly Raw image dump.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vox (Oct 15, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]cs_oEwF3bEo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ITT: Stone Cold for President



I'm tempted to buy this game just so WWE will promote the next one with this kinda shit.

And I loved how awkward JR looked during those pauses.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Posting a video of Goldberg doing the exact same moves over and over doesn't dispute the fact his move set was limited.
> 
> Look at that video again.



Missed the point completely. The point of the video is to show he knows more than 4-5 moves and can pull impressive stat for a person of his size, especially his agility.


Every wrestler does the exact moves over and over again with some variants, no one is denying this.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

lol not really. Even as people were growing up at that day and age watching wrestling, they talked shit about the leg drop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Weekly Raw image dump.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



holy shit dude..


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Missed the point completely. The point of the video is to show he knows more than 4-5 moves and can pull impressive stat for a person of his size, especially his agility.
> 
> 
> Every wrestler does the exact moves over and over again with some variants, no one is denying this.



I didn't miss your point. He uses the same moves day in and day out. There is a REASON a lot of his matches aren't that damn long. And if they are drawn out, it's him taking a beating for a large amount of time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Goldberg is one of my favorite of all time. I followed him on WcW..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

big show? dafuq?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow i was expecting Cm punk to opened after all the week drama, then...big slow. Punk segment is gonna be the last one probably.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol not really. Even as people were growing up at that day and age watching wrestling, they talked shit about the leg drop.



You were growing up in the 70s?

Old fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

oh so Flow is 50 years old? makes sense..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Kane's laugh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, well this will be interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

i want a goat face man


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Daniel Bryan deserves so much more than this shit.  his treatment is the greatest tragedy in wrestling history


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, being the focus of a weekly tv show is so fucking tragic. He should go back to ROH where his checks will bounce and get paid 10000% less than what he's currently making.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't take a 20 year old to tell you Hogan's leg drop sucked ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> It doesn't take a 20 year old to tell you Hogan's leg drop sucked ass.



Lol, speaking of which, isn't Hogan suing Bubba over the sex tape.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

was that a spear to the chest?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

In the 80s, a vertical suplex was considered a finisher.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

oh man what?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

DB vs a big sack of potatos from jupiter.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Kane comes to avenge DB?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

Bryan should learn by now on not to jump giants who use chokeslams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

you don't touch kane's lover


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

separately they are nothing but together db and kane can stop mr satan's delayed megaton punch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Here we go!!!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Banana time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

He also punched him in the grapefruits


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, CM Punk has never faced anyone important as a World Champion in a Hell in a Cell match...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Both


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2012)

Punk no selling the He is the devil Promo now.

And remember Terror, punk never faced anyone important before and any matches where he beat people like Cena, taker etc are all figments of yours and my imagination.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

CM Punk delaying the hell out of this, dat heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

this is kubo level pacing


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

>Mfw goddammit can we just get this over with?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

so once again CM Punk gets the choice and once again it was taken out of his hands....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Ireland v. England round 2563


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

So his twitter was for nothing lol


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2012)

So lets say he has to face Cena in HIAC and wins.  What do you think they will say he has to do next to be considered up there.  Beat cena when cena is allowed to use weapons while punk has 2 hands tied behind his back and blindfolded?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

They are really pushing Wade's luck.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Man I miss E&C. :rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting, so Del Rio gets Brodus.


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is Here


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2012)

How's RAW been so far guys?

Been watchin dat Gintama.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't give a shit about del Rio, but i hope he wins so no shitty kids dancing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> So lets say he has to face Cena in HIAC and wins.  What do you think they will say he has to do next to be considered up there.  Beat cena when cena is allowed to use weapons while punk has 2 hands tied behind his back and blindfolded?



Punk: I won respect me bitches

Cena: The only way anyone will ever respect you is if you break your arm, wrestle me in an elementary school gym with nothing but 6 year olds in the crowd, while hopped up on percocets and peppermint schnapps in a 5 out of 9falls match in a steel cage inside hell in the cell surrounded by a ring of fire, while i get to use a gun and a barbed wire baseball bat while you are handcuffed to the rope.  Only then will the people respect you

Punk:


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dat bad Punk acting. 

Punk vs. Vinnie Mac again? Didn't Sonny Jim learn his lesson last time?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey! man is escared of Vince lol, i remember when he was talking about vince with steph and cripple H


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

the clown team vs KFC team, ah fuck i already had my bathroom break during the comercials.

Oh cool, the boy band.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

That band stuff is so fucking bad! poor 3 fuckers! :rofl


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

rofl Mahal.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2012)

This faction is fucking AWESOME. Moar. MOAR of them.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

YES


I LOVE THIS. WHATEVER THE FUCK THEY ARE PLANNING CONTINUE WITH WHAT YOU ARE DOING WITH HEATH

OH YES


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, what's with this rebooting of 3 Count?


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> This faction is fucking AWESOME. Moar. MOAR of them.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> This faction is fucking AWESOME. Moar. MOAR of them.



I agree, they've found something good and entertaining with those 3.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

3 count was racist this shit has a token brownie therefore it is win


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Not only they are jobbers, they are also Air guitar boy band. Is anything these guys can't do?  

I think we just got the D-generation of this pg era, fuck u nexus


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2012)

3 man band, PLEASE save us whenever Funkosaurus is getting ready to dance with the lil jimmies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Slater's band is win


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder like...


They can SERIOUSLY legitimize this shit. God. Please don't do away with this shit.

So many angles they can use this for.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Never thought I would live to see the day where the fucking gingers took over the wwe.  Sheamus is heavy weight champ and now slater is the leader of the most influential stable in wwe today


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Raw lacks JBL as comentator, i think i like him more than the rest lately. Jr is ok, Cole is becoming meh. Josh matthews is only usefull to get beaten lol.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EDSLuMWrgzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Never thought I would live to see the day where the fucking gingers took over the wwe.  Sheamus is heavy weight champ and now slater is the leader of the most influential stable in wwe today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

dafuq am i seeing? whathisface wants a title shot? 

EDIT: oh man.. poor ziggler


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 15, 2012)

You've gotta be fucking kidding me. They're gonna job Ziggler out to this fucker?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh lord. We are about to witness the biggest LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOO sell in the history of this sport.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, so Ryback gets to feed.

For a short time, I was under the impression that we were getting an Otunga/Ziggler match by how the promo was going before AJ made herself known.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol @ Dolph Ziggler pussying out vs. Ryback.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder why Goldberg is wearing RVD's outfit


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

boooo Ziggler 

The landing of that backpack stunner looked nasty.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Well dolphin fans should be glad, he didn't have to job to the ryback, and i doubt anyone like otunga lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

The sell on the lariot was a disappoint


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Heyman is gonna kiss dem fruits


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh boy here we go. Punk cheats his way to victory and then continues to hold off his decision, calling it.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

lol Heyman, funny as hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> I wonder why Goldberg is wearing RVD's outfit


because it is cool!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

inb4 ecw guys show up  

too bad they won't find the arena because of all those unprotected chairshots to the head


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, so Stryker is going to ask for his apology after facing Kane.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> inb4 ecw guys show up
> 
> too bad they won't find the arena because of all those unprotected chairshots to the head



Sandman could find it I hear that guy drives a cab now anyway


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Punk: I won respect me bitches
> 
> Cena: The only way anyone will ever respect you is if you break your arm, wrestle me in an elementary school gym with nothing but 6 year olds in the crowd, while hopped up on percocets and peppermint schnapps in a 5 out of 9falls match in a steel cage inside hell in the cell surrounded by a ring of fire, while i get to use a gun and a barbed wire baseball bat while you are handcuffed to the rope.  Only then will the people respect you
> 
> Punk:



Punk does that in 5 mins and then a new stipulation in added.

Cena: I forgot to mention that this is also an Iron man match where i have a 30-0 lead at the start and ever fall i win gives me 2 points while you only get 1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sandman could find it I hear that guy drives a cab now anyway



he never found it 10+ years ago what makes you think he'll find it now.. 

what, you think sandman's long entrance was him partying with the fans? 

fuck no, he was searching for the ring


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

WTF chena has around his arm, looks like venom simbiote.

Oh hey, the crotch grabber champion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

wtf? Gabriel is still employed? 

USA chants in a match between two foreigners


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like this fool..


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 15, 2012)

Inb4...


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

Crowd cheering for the USA champion.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

All of Cesaro's moves looks like he is molesting the oponent  except the uppercut.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> he never found it 10+ years ago what makes you think he'll find it now..
> 
> what, you think sandman's long entrance was him partying with the fans?
> 
> fuck no, he was searching for the ring



So what you are saying is One Night Stand was him finally finding the ring after 15 years of searching


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Well that was a good match to watch.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a good match to watch.



Especially if you like watching prison rape 

AC's finisher should be called the neuterizer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So what you are saying is One Night Stand was him finally finding the ring after 15 years of searching



yeah, and he needs enter sandman to find his destination.. even when he's driving his cab enter sandman is playing during  his entire work hours.. and when's he near the destination he'll bust himself open or sexually harass the customer if she was a hot chick


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Incoming wrath of Striker.

He is gonna summon ice demons and form a megazord.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

dem manly tights


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> yeah, and he needs enter sandman to find his destination.. even when he's driving his cab enter sandman is playing during  his entire work hours.. and when's he near the destination he'll bust himself open or sexually harass the customer if she was a hot chick



Its amazing they let him keep his license with all that drinking and driving


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

at Kane!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Well of course he was gonna lose, striker ice demons are weak to Kane fire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

kane/bryan is the only canon in wwe right now.. all this shit is just to fill the 3 hours


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol, that was priceless.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not the same without doctor shelby


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Shit this program and his food advertising, someone feed me .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

MizTV has a shitty ass logo design-wise

Miz forgot his feud with Orton


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

If I was to design a Ryback shirt I would have on the front "It says ALL YOU CAN EAT..." and on the back "NOT eat all you can"


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> MizTV has a shitty ass logo design-wise



Yes, i don't like the "TV" font.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70CJJI46Uxs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Fucking lol at those guys in the front row...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If I was to design a Ryback shirt I would have on the front "It says ALL YOU CAN EAT..." and on the back "NOT eat all you can"



change "eat" to "bury" and you'll have a triple h top seller merch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Damn Miz is going hard on him..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Kingston coudn't handle the truth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

i just realized that MizTV is basically the VIP Lounge without the big ass black bouncer


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

They need Miz for the WHC.. I like him a lot.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70CJJI46Uxs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Fucking lol at those guys in the front row...



Gangrel was the happiest vampire I ever seen


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Gangrel was the happiest vampire I ever seen



lol. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Gr8 Destroyer again."

He probably had to smile all the time or he will bite his own tongue with those fangs.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

ovanz said:


> lol. "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Gr8 Destroyer again."
> 
> He probably had to smile all the time or he will bite his own tongue with those fangs.



Either that or he was just pumped that velour was a staple in his ring attire


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

wait what? commercial break? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

someone in the audience tossed barret's shirt back


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

I think JR had an AE flashback

"OH MY GAWD Show has a chair he has a chair oh gawd cole he is gonna bash sheamus' brains in. CHAIR CHAIR CHAIR! HE IS A MONSTER"

actually happening in pg era

JR: "whats with the chair"

Show: "I needed a place to sit *shrug"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

shoulda known.. that chair is cushioned


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

uhm....WTF was that with the stairs? lol.


----------



## Vivi666an (Oct 15, 2012)

Well i liked sandow and the new team change.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg Barret!!! you can do it..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Barrett needs to call sheamus a "bloody ging-ah"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Barret is doing great man..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

inb4 Shemus starts Hulking up.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow who would have thought the wankers would steal the show


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

wow what a shame...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

that counts as DQ nowadays?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2012)

This feud is about as exciting as watching paint dry. It's redundant now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Barret deserved better


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

They don't call him "Big slow" for nothing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Cena no-selling major elbow surgery


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

So close to wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

man.. this is one long ass bathroom break 

EDIT: eve shoved layla's foot after the 3 count


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

And another bathroom break starts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So close to wardrobe malfunction



 But nice long under boob shot...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, a decent Divas match. 

Now kill the division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

ECW did it best.. hire fine ass women that are willing to take bumps


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

No people are saying "Goldberg Clone"


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Holy shit... It speaks...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No people are saying "Goldberg Clone"


 this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Feed me punk <- i expect next week cartels of this.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryback makes the most intense facial expressions.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Ryback makes the most intense facial expressions.



Yeah like a 35 pound man taking a 40 pound shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah like a 35 pound man taking a 40 pound shit



well for the that keeps on eating 24/7 thats only natural


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

The boy band vs the other boy band.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

3MB makes DX look like fodder


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait for the CD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

well guys it happened..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

I want Rosa and Ricardo pairing.



Khris said:


> well guys it happened..



Your avatar goat face looks better than that.

--------

lol wtf is "stephanie mcmahon" trending? Not that i use twitter, but still.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

man raw needs JBL.. JR sounds bored...


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

Goat milk, Daniel Bryan ice cream bars.


make it happen WWE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Lmao!! the way Rosa is saying Te odio is so fake. lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

"Callate la boca" "te odio" lol 

Fuck i want rosa and ricardo as comentators.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I want Rosa and Ricardo pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course it does..

Steph is trending because she was in an ad for charity 10 minutes ago..


----------



## Alan491 (Oct 15, 2012)

You know...your point and his speech are lovely and valid...but they are tools to hype up him giving the belt to Cena. I wonder how he will look at that moment


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> Steph is trending because she was in an ad for charity 10 minutes ago..



Ah, you mean the second bathroom break in a row.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 15, 2012)

Miz got wrecked.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2012)

That looked stiff as fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg what a fucking kick... damn..


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

Holy shit Miz really got knocked by that trouble in paradise


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

As expected the who is gonna fight Punk will be at the end.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

That kick was too much, the impact wow..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

that was brutal


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

that kick connected with full force!


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Fuck you Kofi. If Miz gets seriously hurt and can't compete for awhile I now know why Randy had you stunted.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Damn. That kick looks like that legit hurt Miz.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Oct 15, 2012)

That was seriously one helluva TiP Kingston put on Miz. I think The Miz might legitimately be hurt from that.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Fuck you Kofi. If Miz gets seriously hurt and can't compete for awhile I now know why Randy had you stunted.



And people said golberg wreak superstars, say hello to the cofee.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe Miz is hurt.. The replay showed it.. No defend for it and the impact full force..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Would have been cool if he would have kicked orton like that.  Finally all of Orton's  twitching would make sense


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

lol JR already revealed the mystery. Like this shit was surprising at all.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing against living colour but I wish Killswitch was still Punk's song


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

JR let it slip, almost definitely gonna be Cena now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

so wait miz vs kofi was the mainevent?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

This thread needs a new title.. Cofee kick stunned Miz..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Rybacks entrance music should have originally been val venis'.  "Feed Me Whores"


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

"Ryberg to Hell in a Cell or Bust"


----------



## Darc (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryback was just filler in case Cena couldn't go, of course it was gonna be Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

porno incoming?


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow surprising pop for Cena. Guess all that time out of the spotlight has helped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

oh no.. cena gonna stand up for his pimp


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Chena protecting his boyfriend


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

sigh... sigh....sigh...


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

Shellshocked to Heyman is closing the show! Calling it!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

wtf is this shit? smh.. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

oh no.. cena stop saying that


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Why couldn't Cena and Ryback switch lines for the night


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Punk vs. Ryback at Hell in a Cell confirmed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my God Ryback

Oh my God


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

I like this development, you all Ryback haters


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

here comes the shitstorm


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. Definitely an interesting development.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

well, almost called it! :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

punk fan in the front row is hella mad yo


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

>Dat facedesk by Ryback oh my god I can't


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 15, 2012)

Is any wrestler safe from getting his catchphrase stolen by cena


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

This is bullshit...  "I am Mad" lol


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryback is gonna be feed some banana.

Aw but smacking punk head was disrespectfull 

You can't deliver pipe bombs to a wild Ryback.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Ryberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmm in b4 Heyman calls in Lesnar to help Punk?
It is going to be a Hell in the Cell match.


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol

This is all nice and all that John Cena isn't going to get a title shot and Ryback has room to grow.

But that fucking Heath Slater faction. I'm ready for it.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

Well hun'gd cock! well hun'gd cock! well hun'gd cock!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryback is gonna be like Kratos from GoW.. he'll go to hell(HIAC) and tear punk's(hades') beer beely(tit) out and smash his face


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

lol 

John Cena is a ryback jimmy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

@ title 

damn Jove..


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Tobi finaly get the main spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Notice how Cena had to cut Ryback's promo for him?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Goldberg vs. Ryback vs. Brock Lesnar, Cage Match, Pin Falls Only, Final Destination.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Notice how Cena had to cut Ryback's promo for him?



This


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Ghost, quit trying to bash Ryback. Goldberg sucked ass on the mic but you were glorifying his moveset/matches to hell and back


----------



## Grand Cross (Oct 15, 2012)

Ryback has never had a good match, never cut a decent promo promo at all and is dangerous as fuck in the ring. Why on Earth is he getting a title shot against Punk. The three words they chanted was "feed me more" but the three poor Punk must be thinking of are "Don't cripple me."

Fuck the WWE and Vince's boner for jacked up idiots.

/venting


----------



## Darc (Oct 15, 2012)

I am really REALLY hoping they have Brock return at the PPV and have him help Punk retain the title, then set up for Broke vs Ryback... but I guess its too much to expect anything from WWE these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

who says he's dangerous? according to the reports i am reading he's quite safe actually..


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 15, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Ryback has never had a good match, never cut a decent promo promo at all and is dangerous as fuck in the ring. Why on Earth is he getting a title shot against Punk. The three words they chanted was "feed me more" but the three poor Punk must be thinking of are "Don't cripple me."
> 
> Fuck the WWE and Vince's boner for jacked up idiots.
> 
> /venting



BE. MAD. *MORE.*


----------



## Shozan (Oct 15, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Goldberg vs. Ryback vs. Brock Lesnar, Cage Match, Pin Falls Only, Final Destination.



Goldberg vs. Ryback vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Batista, Roids in a pole match!


----------



## ovanz (Oct 15, 2012)

Goldberg/Ryback/Lesnar those muscle guys don't need to talk at all. Even better is they don't talk. Or they could become shitmus.

But Heel Batista was cool in the mic. He had this "i don't give a darn about anyone" atittude that really fit him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Goldberg vs. Ryback vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Batista vs. *Chyna*, Roids in a pole match!



fixed


----------



## EJ (Oct 15, 2012)

At people desperately trying their best to deny Ryback. Guy is seriously over. Yeah, he's getting his due faster but if it MAKES things interesting, I could care less. 

Hopefully Brock comes in for Ryback.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2012)

Reports a couple of months ago were saying no one on the actual roster wanted to work with Ryback because people were afraid of him injuring people.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 15, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

